# How to spot "That Guy"



## steelshotslayer

This was brought up in another thread and I figured we all could poke fun and share experiences on things we have done or things we have witnessed.  Cause I know everyone has been "THAT GUY" at least once.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The I cant Hunt all day Guy*

I'll go first.  Running back to the boat ramp on the jewel one morning.  I look to my left and there is a gentleman sitting there in a blind duck hunting wearing an orange hat.  Now  I can understand wearing one maybe if your walking to your swamp, but to actually sit there and hunt wearing an orange hat.

Even better the ever popular I can't hunt all day guy-  This guy wants to be a duck hunter yet he may have a wife, woman like qualities, or kids you can spot this guy through the conversation prior to the hunt.  It usually goes something like this.  
That Guy- Hey man how long are we gonna be gone.
Me- I dont know 10 o clock at the earliest unless we limit before then.  
That Guy- Man I can't be gone all day.
Me- We are going hunting what do you expect.
That Guy- I don't know I figured 8 am. 
Me- Just stay at home man.


----------



## cfuller6

That Guy- 

Who wont stop fidgeting with his loud jacket/ blind bag 2 minutes before legal light and fails to notice or hear the birds flying all above our setup. Seriously dude be quiet and pay attention!


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Thats My Duck Guy*

I've got a million of these  

The Thats My Duck Guy- This guy claims every duck that he pulls the trigger own regardless of who shot it.  He usually can be spotted due to the fact when you stand up and shoot that lone drake coming in and he fires off a second shot 20 seconds later he screams I got that bird.


----------



## tebigcountry

I got that beat.......here is number 1.....

A guy that has hunted with me but no longer....I will post different situations later.....this guy has a friend who has never been duck hunting and is dying to go....I said bring em along.....we had 4 guys in my group.....one of the new guys being straight up with good ethics....

Before we left Georgia I explained the cost of the lodging that I had booked for us....and all understood what his share would be....we'll come time to settle up with me......since I had paid for the house barge in full via credit card.....2 of these cats explained to me that they had no cash and that they had left there check books at the house......as you can see it turned into a big ole mess....the guy that was straight up paid for half of the 2 nuckle heads part......one of the cats still owes me money.......

So you are going to get in a truck and drive 8 hours to go on a 3 day hunt with zero cash money in your pocket....only credit cards.......my comment to them was....I forgot to bring my credit card machine.....priceless......

That's 2 down.


----------



## tebigcountry

Here's number 2.......

Get to the spot......get ready to throw out the deaks.....dude.....you really gonna set up here .......we need to be on the other side man......alright explain to me why.....cause that is the general area where the ducks are coming from......

Ok......let me get this straight.....you want to hunt with the sun and the wind in your face......and I quote,,,,,well.....yes I do!!!

My reply.....and I quote,,,,,,,just sit down and shut up.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Carries Everything Guy*

Now I will admit this one is me.  I am awful about this, but I have learned its better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

This guy can be spotted usually because his blind bag weighs somewhere in the range of a small deuce-n-a-half.  When you need something like tp hes got ya covered. Snacks- Check, Boat Plug (because you never know) - Yea I GOT THAT.  Chapstick- yea I don't use it try the other guy.


----------



## tebigcountry

steelshotslayer said:


> I've got a million of these
> 
> The Thats My Duck Guy- This guy claims every duck that he pulls the trigger own regardless of who shot it.  He usually can be spotted due to the fact when you stand up and shoot that lone drake coming in and he fires off a second shot 20 seconds later he screams I got that bird.



Got the perfect fix for (that guy).........the sixth time he yells I got that one........tell him to unload and put the gun in the case......cause you have killed your limit.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The One Upper*

(Guys I am basing this one off an actual person and convo I have had.) 
This Guy is spotted quite easily almost as easy as aforementioned gentleman with the orange hat ducking hunting.  He buys the newest camo, everything matches, in casual conversation he mentions his sitka gear 8 times in a span of 2 minutes.   Now I like having new equipment and most of the time if I am gonna spend money might as well get the best, but just because I bought a brand new layout blind doesn't mean you got to tell me how you spent 2 grand on your new sitka gear.  (Like anyone cares) 

Might I add this guy sometimes is spotted by the $200 duck call sitting on top of a pair of creek jumped woodies or a $400 yeti cooler staged in the middle of the bed of his duramax with 4 ducks stacked on it and 6 guys standing around with face paint and a giant DU sticker in the back glass.


----------



## andyparm

steelshotslayer said:


> (Guys I am basing this one off an actual person and convo I have had.)
> This Guy is spotted quite easily almost as easy as aforementioned gentleman with the orange hat ducking hunting.  He buys the newest camo, everything matches, in casual conversation he mentions his sitka gear 8 times in a span of 2 minutes.   Now I like having new equipment and most of the time if I am gonna spend money might as well get the best, but just because I bought a brand new layout blind doesn't mean you got to tell me how you spent 2 grand on your new sitka gear.  (Like anyone cares)



The "One Upper" is my favorite type of person in all aspects of life. Whether it be ducks killed, fish caught, or beers drank. That is the man that always tells the best tales and leaves you both lol (laughing out loud) with him and his grand stories and lqtm (laughing quietly to myself) at him for being the guy he is.

All of the above have come out of both new hunting partners and veterans of the core crew. Most of the people I hunt with I have been hunting with since I was a kid and we all have some of these traits engrained in us. My backpack that is not waterproof (and constantly wet) and goes everywhere with me weighs about 40lbs.

Great thread. I know everyone who has read this thing is probably thinking "Am I really that guy???"


----------



## hrstille

I got 1 for you. Abuddy asked if he could hunt with me so I tell him yeah. We go out the day before and scout a spot. We get done and tell him to meet me at the ramp the next morning. The next morning I see him pulling down to the ramp followed by another truck and boat. This guy invited 4 more people to go with us. And to top it all off the other guys boat wouldn't crank and by the time we got to the spot it was past shooting time and someone was already in our spot. Needless to say I haven't taken that guy hunting again.


----------



## steelshotslayer

hrstille said:


> I got 1 for you. Abuddy asked if he could hunt with me so I tell him yeah. We go out the day before and scout a spot. We get done and tell him to meet me at the ramp the next morning. The next morning I see him pulling down to the ramp followed by another truck and boat. This guy invited 4 more people to go with us. And to top it all off the other guys boat wouldn't crank and by the time we got to the spot it was past shooting time and someone was already in our spot. Needless to say I haven't taken that guy hunting again.



The Plus 1


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Deer in the Headlights*

Remember in college, highschool for some, the new guy that walked into class lost and late.  Yea that look - This guy has it.  
You can spot this guy  because if you can see the road coming to the boat ramp he is usually traveling about mach 2 down it at 7:15 on a 7:05 shooting time morning.  If you are not in viewing range of the boat ramp or said road.  You can pick up this guy by the fact he blows by your decoy spread at mach 1.5 in his boat.  Ruining that set of working birds that you had turned 2 times.


----------



## hrstille

Yeah 1 would have better than a truck load.


----------



## kwillis33

andyparm said:


> The "One Upper" is my favorite type of person in all aspects of life. Whether it be ducks killed, fish caught, or beers drank. That is the man that always tells the best tales and leaves you both lol (laughing out loud) with him and his grand stories and lqtm (laughing quietly to myself) at him for being the guy he is.
> 
> All of the above have come out of both new hunting partners and veterans of the core crew. Most of the people I hunt with I have been hunting with since I was a kid and we all have some of these traits engrained in us. My backpack that is not waterproof (and constantly wet) and goes everywhere with me weighs about 40lbs.
> 
> Great thread. I know everyone who has read this thing is probably thinking "Am I really that guy???"



We've all been that guy at one point or another -- whether we want to admit it or not. 

This is more so 'that group' and not 'that guy'...

A little background -- there's some public ground in Illinois that floods when the river gets up. This place is first come first serve and you don't have to wait until a certain time to launch at the ramp. Fairly easy to navigate, with multiple holes to choose from.

A couple weeks ago, there was a picture posted on a facebook fan page by a group of guys back in Illinois who are making their own calls. The picture consisted of a boat on trailer, parked in front of a picnic pavilion, with a 3 man limit of ducks and a couple geese (nobody kills geese on this ground). 

As soon as I saw the picture I told myself, "Hmm, that place looks familiar..". A buddy text me soon after and told me the same thing. He hopped on Google Earth, and the pavilion and trees in the picture matched up perfect with the satellite view on GE. I would've LOVED to see how many boats were at that very ramp the next day...

What's the lesson? When you have a good slaughter, don't take the picture in front of easily recognizable structures and/or natural objects. That's a quick way to lose your hole.


----------



## ghadarits

That guy for me was a guy I took hunting in 2011.

We were going to a swamp in Forsyth county that we get checked at by Mrs. Green Jeans every time we hunt it. I told Mr. Newbie who is the husband of my wife’s friend what all he needed to have and where to meet me Saturday morning.

#1 Hunting license. (He was supposedly a big time duck hunter so I didn’t elaborate).
#2 Shotgun and again (He was supposedly a big time duck hunter so I didn’t elaborate).
#3 Shells I told him I was using #4 shot but he could probably use #6 since we would be on the X and again (He was supposedly a big time duck hunter so I didn’t elaborate).
#4 Waders one more time (He was supposedly a big time duck hunter so I didn’t elaborate).

That’s all he needed.

He showed up in brand new hip boots and he had them on in the truck and all brand new camo. I started to get the feeling something wasnt quite right. He got wet. He shot at best a couple of birds but claimed he shot over his limit. We shot I think 9 or 10 birds total that morning all woodies except a couple of Mergs and one mallard. 

When we got to the truck Mrs Green Jeans who was there as expected and like I told the experienced duck hunter she would be.

He had a GA hunting license but not everything else, He had lead shot, he didn’t have a plug in his gun. I didn’t know that until Mrs. Green Jeans checked him.

He got a hand full of tickets and I've never talked to him again and that’s fine by me. My friend that was with me ask every time we go now if I’m bringing any “experienced hunters with us”.


----------



## steelshotslayer

ghadarits said:


> That guy for me was a guy I took hunting in 2011.
> 
> We were going to a swamp in Forsyth county that we get checked at by Mrs. Green Jeans every time we hunt it. I told Mr. Newbie who is the husband of my wife’s friend what all he needed to have and where to meet me Saturday morning.
> 
> #1 Hunting license. (He was supposedly a big time duck hunter so I didn’t elaborate).
> #2 Shotgun and again (He was supposedly a big time duck hunter so I didn’t elaborate).
> #3 Shells I told him I was using #4 shot but he could probably use #6 since we would be on the X and again (He was supposedly a big time duck hunter so I didn’t elaborate).
> #4 Waders one more time (He was supposedly a big time duck hunter so I didn’t elaborate).
> 
> That’s all he needed.
> 
> He showed up in brand new hip boots and he had them on in the truck and all brand new camo. I started to get the feeling something wasnt quite right. He got wet. He shot at best a couple of birds but claimed he shot over his limit. We shot I think 9 or 10 birds total that morning all woodies except a couple of Mergs and one mallard.
> 
> When we got to the truck Mrs Green Jeans who was there as expected and like I told the experienced duck hunter she would be.
> 
> He had a GA hunting license but not everything else, He had lead shot, he didn’t have a plug in his gun. I didn’t know that until Mrs. Green Jeans checked him.
> 
> He got a hand full of tickets and I've never talked to him again and that’s fine by me. My friend that was with me ask every time we go now if I’m bringing any “experienced hunters with us”.




That is priceless  
I won't poke to much fun about the license since I just got that ticket saturday , but the rest


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Biggers Better Guy*

Sorry yall like I said I got a million of these.

This guy can be spotted on local public water.  The Jewel, The Hill, West Point, Seminole.  He has the biggest and best spread out there.  It consists of 6 dozen mallards, 5 dozen redheads, a dozen coots, 2 dozen buffies, a dozen ringers, and one bluebill.


----------



## ghadarits

That is priceless  
I won't poke to much fun about the license since I just got that ticket saturday , but the rest.......

I've never been asked to take another of my wifes friends husbands since then so it was worth it.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Beat Everyone There Guy*

Now anyone that has hunted public water in Georgia knows the early bird gets the hole.  This guy though is the extreme (Polar Opposite to Deer in Headlights guy).  You notice this guy Friday after work leaving to go to the hole. (Its a 20 minute drive.)  He sets up at 11:32 P.M. SHARP.  There is no one within a quarter of a mile.  He can be seen with a tent, coleman stove, and flashlight at 4:30 a.m. opening morning shinning people off his spot that are halfway down the lake.


----------



## Greentree

-face paint
-mojos
-wearing a lanyard and/or waders while not hunting
-5+ calls on the lanyard
-choking ducks for the kill pic
-INTENTIONALLY placing the yeti in the kill pic
-non stop hails
-wearing dress camo to dinner
and the list goes on


----------



## dirtysouthforeman

That guy that you explain to the day before a hunt to dress really warm because its gonna be 20 degrees in the morning and when you pick him up he is wearing blue jeans and a light coat and complains all morning of being cold and ready to go home at 8. (PS my bro in-law)


----------



## jdgator

The guy that keeps saying he wants to come with you, but either cancels that morning or simply doesn't show. 

I confess I am the guy who brings a blind bag chocked full of food and spreads out a buffet of everything from candy bars to sausage biscuits, coffee to soda cans, and insists everyone help himself.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman

That guy that buys bands on eBay to put on his mounted birds...


----------



## dirtysouthforeman

That guy that ask for your birds so he can mount them


----------



## dirtysouthforeman

That guy that post pics on fb of ducks that were killed that morning with his lab posing with them that never left the yard


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Jealous Guy*

This guy can be a pain on public water.  He set up awful close but no matter your on the X and just shot a pair of nice birds.  Well ol boy here ain't having that again the next groups works and he quickly racks off a three round salute at 120 yards.  Don't be this guy


----------



## hrstille

The guy who hunts with a group of 8+ that kills 6 total ducks but later you see his pics and claims to have limited out.


----------



## Greentree

dirtysouthforeman said:


> That guy that post pics on fb of ducks that were killed that morning with his lab posing with them that never left the yard



how about the guy that posts pics on fb period


----------



## T-N-T

Greentree said:


> -face paint
> -mojos
> -wearing a lanyard and/or waders while not hunting
> -5+ calls on the lanyard
> -choking ducks for the kill pic
> -INTENTIONALLY placing the yeti in the kill pic
> -non stop hails
> -wearing dress camo to dinner
> and the list goes on


Camo is my favorite color.  I will not stand to be made fun of for it.  I am not a desk jockey who plays outdoorsman on the weekends.  I will wear Camo to your daughters wedding if the mood strikes.


dirtysouthforeman said:


> That guy that post pics on fb of ducks that were killed that morning with his lab posing with them that never left the yard



My dog is scared of guns, bullets that smell like guns, full camo outfits, bows and arrows, and dead animals because he smart enough to know that I killed them with a gun and drug em home.  He will not pose no matter how hard to I try to stuff a duck in his mouth.  But seriously, my dog needs to visit the Wizard and get some courage.


----------



## T-N-T

Greentree said:


> how about the guy that posts pics on fb period


----------



## tebigcountry

dirtysouthforeman said:


> that guy that buys bands on ebay to put on his mounted birds...



i want to hear more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hrstille

The guy that hails (loudly) at woodies and wonders why they won't commit


----------



## tebigcountry

That guy that rides around and around for 30 min. less than 400 yards away trying to decide where he wants to set up.


----------



## tebigcountry

The guy you bring along who just thinks he knows how to blow a duck call......and better yet.....he's a pro at getting them to commit to the decoy spread......and after the hunt he just can't understand why the birds were flaring.....

One of my customers.


----------



## Flaustin1

*yep*



steelshotslayer said:


> This guy can be a pain on public water.  He set up awful close but no matter your on the X and just shot a pair of nice birds.  Well ol boy here ain't having that again the next groups works and he quickly racks off a three round salute at 120 yards.  Don't be this guy



Had that exact thing happen to us this a.m.!


----------



## Flaustin1

But on a different note, the way im reading this is if you have a yeti (that you won), and its always in your truck(cause its a good cooler) and you take pics with ducks on it youre "that guy". C'mon fellas, really?


----------



## fowl player

that guy that hail calls at woodys and ring necks for 6 hours straight


----------



## TurkeyH90

All Drake clothing,just grew a beard, has a 90 lb lab named of all things "Drake". Ole Drake is murder on a tennis ball and takes off every time you shoot.Drake is actually tangled in the decoys when the second flight of woodies flies over. Maybe he manages to kill a few birds flying over but never gets a shot at any.landing gear.He is super excited about getting drawn for Butler Island and thinks the spotlight mounted on top of the cab of his truck accents his gigantic DU sticker wonderfully. l can go on and on. Oh yeah he has Luke Bryan blasting from his truck when he picks you up. Problem is this jackleg has every decent beaver pond in the county locked up.


----------



## Gaducker

TurkeyH90 said:


> All Drake clothing,just grew a beard, has a 90 lb lab named of all things "Drake". Ole Drake is murder on a tennis ball and takes off every time you shoot.Drake is actually tangled in the decoys when the second flight of woodies flies over. Maybe he manages to kill a few birds flying over but never gets a shot at any.landing gear.He is super excited about getting drawn for Butler Island and thinks the spotlight mounted on top of the cab of his truck accents his gigantic DU sticker wonderfully. l can go on and on. Oh yeah he has Luke Bryan blasting from his truck when he picks you up. Problem is this jackleg has every decent beaver pond in the county locked up.[/
> 
> 
> Do you know That Guy?


----------



## steelshotslayer

TurkeyH90 said:


> All Drake clothing,just grew a beard, has a 90 lb lab named of all things "Drake". Ole Drake is murder on a tennis ball and takes off every time you shoot.Drake is actually tangled in the decoys when the second flight of woodies flies over. Maybe he manages to kill a few birds flying over but never gets a sh
> ot at any.landing gear.He is super excited about getting drawn for Butler Island and thinks the spotlight mounted on top of the cab of his truck accents his gigantic DU sticker wonderfully. l can go on and on. Oh yeah he has Luke Bryan blasting from his truck when he picks you up. Problem is this jackleg has every decent beaver pond in the county locked up.



Sounds like you might know that guy


----------



## dirtysouthforeman

tebigcountry said:


> i want to hear more!!!!!!!!!



That same guy has a lanyard full of freshly bought duck and goose bands...


----------



## steelshotslayer

Flaustin1 said:


> But on a different note, the way im reading this is if you have a yeti (that you won), and its always in your truck(cause its a good cooler) and you take pics with ducks on it youre "that guy". C'mon fellas, really?



You know the mentality I was speaking of.  The whole I am better than you look at me I am a duck hunter and have money to blow.  Its the whole package with the one upper not just a single aspect.  Like I said when I buy something I buy the best, but it's not about that with the one upper its about showing off.


----------



## ghadarits

I've got one from last Sunday morning. I have the land owners grandson and my daughters boyfriend neither of which has ever shot a duck. We are getting set up  in our spot and I hear truck doors slamming at 6:35. There is another land owner that borders the swamp but its a big swamp about 250 yards long and 150 wide so I think it should be OK. I realize its a father and son so am feeling a little better about it now….. until I hear the dad tell the kid who sounds about 10 that anything that he sees that looks like a duck to shoot I'll be over that way or something like that. Thats at about 6:55 minutes before shooting time. So dad goes splashing off as birds are trying to come in and the kid starts shooting early. Dad starts shooting now. If they were shooting at the birds I was seeing they had to have been 80 yards away from them and 130 from us we were 30 yards from the landing zone that I've seen most of the ducks using. At some point the kid gets wet and starts yelling to dad that he's wet and cold now Dad yells back to shut up and the whole time I'm telling the kids with me to be cool don't start yelling. The yelling goes back and forth in between sky busting from the dad still shooting at birds 80 yards away. Finally the dad yells he's going to whoop his fanny but in stronger language. That did it for me the kid was wet and clearly cold because it was cold so I loudly suggested that maybe the kid had had enough and that he should get him warm. It's about 8:00 by the time they get in their truck and clear out. Thankfully there were still a few birds flying and one of the boys with me got his first duck. 

I don't know about the rest of you guys but when I've got a kid with me I try very hard to be a good example and show them the right way to do it. 

I feel bad for the kid on the other side of the swamp because his dad is "That Guy" X100.


----------



## steelshotslayer

That is just sorry.  I feel for that child as a fa th her of twins never would I want to make a hunting experience as miserable as that.  I've been wet on a cold morning and for a ten year old that's not fun.


----------



## chobrown

*Lol*

​


dirtysouthforeman said:


> That guy that post pics on fb of ducks that were killed that morning with his lab posing with them that never left the yard



Had a buddy wanting to go hunting all season, finally took him and we had a good morning.  Later that night my wife asks me whose dog is in this pic with yalls ducks?  I look and he took the ducks and put them on his tailgate and got his lab out of the pen and took him a new profile pic. Needless to say he caught a lil heck about it. Lol


----------



## tradhunter98

That KID that wears camo face paint and/or his lanyard to school even on days he didn't go hunting. And his lanyard has 3 or more DC calls on it!


----------



## WhackemWilly

^We don't have it that bad... But there's definitely some kids who think they know it all about duck hunting at my school. Nothing gets me like the kids the wear Drake that either hunt a woody hole once a year or don't hunt at all.


----------



## tradhunter98

WhackemWilly said:


> ^We don't have it that bad... But there's definitely some kids who think they know it all about duck hunting at my school. Nothing gets me like the kids the wear Drake that either hunt a woody hole once a year or don't hunt at all.



X50 on that, I don't mind people hunting, it's just that they do it to be cool and not for the love of the sport, and mess it up for those who do!


----------



## .

WhackemWilly said:


> ^We don't have it that bad... But there's definitely some kids who think they know it all about duck hunting at my school. Nothing gets me like the kids the wear Drake that either hunt a woody hole once a year or don't hunt at all.



Drake clothing has become nothing more than a fashion statement among the high school kids, at least where I live.  99% of them will never see the inside of a duck blind their entire lives.


----------



## WhackemWilly

I'd have to agree with both of y'all on that.. Everything from visors to vests. Gotta keep it fratty i guess


----------



## lonedrake

What about "that guy" that gets on the gon forum and hates on all the new rookies cause the brand of clothing and the coolers they have.   Or drives around the lake past shooting time, or cyber scouts.  Who cares ?  They do it and they have fun so, I say let em be.   I've probably been "that guy" a few times anyway.   If you don't like that guy don't go  hunt public water....


----------



## DamonRossFoster

how about "that guy" who goes to Arkansas and says he'll give you a report when he gets back and never bothers to actually do it? 

I can't stand that guy...


----------



## triton196

the guy or guys who get there put out the 6 mojos and have the grass camo blind (when there is no grass like the blind in 300 mile radius ) the same guy blows hail calls even when no ducks are in sight and when some ducks finally do fly over about 300 yards away boom boom boom and the ducks keep on flying.


----------



## andyparm

lonedrake said:


> What about "that guy" that gets on the gon forum and hates on all the new rookies cause the brand of clothing and the coolers they have.   Or drives around the lake past shooting time, or cyber scouts.  Who cares ?  They do it and they have fun so, I say let em be.   I've probably been "that guy" a few times anyway.   If you don't like that guy don't go  hunt public water....



 I agree. If you haven't been that guy to 90% of the above then you have not been hunting long enough! Everyone has a few   and gets a few No No: but it's all in good fun! 

I've got one. Buddy of mine (sorry if you read this!) and I go hunting together for the first time. He brings along his dog that commences to covering all corners of the marsh and will not sit still. Gadwalls start piling in and we knock down three early. After 5-10 minutes of no action he sends the dog...and himself...after a bird down in the grass. In the meantime, a few singles, doubles and triples come through and I am begging him to sit down. He's a pretty big guy standing in some short grass. Well then I look up and a group of about 25 gadwalls are cupped and committed. Needless to say they didn't make it all the way in. The dog made his retrieves and my buddy immediately claimed the hunt to be over (I took him). We did end up catching a lot of fish after that but it was just one of those  moments. We now fish together on occasion. No hunting.

Two weeks ago I was standing behind our little set up with my number one gun in hand (hint: NOT my shotgun) when a nice big fat greenhead cruised in. Needless to say he flared before a shot was fired. 

One more! THAT guy can be spotted doing emergency surgery on his boat motor while the truck and boat is blocking up the whole ramp. Guys, DO NOT BE THAT GUY!


----------



## ghadarits

My nephews who are in college and high school both love their Drake gear and they really wear it hunting. I have some Drake stuff and some of just about everyone else's it accumulates over the years. Thank goodness I'm not in high school but then again I don't wear it unless I'm actually hunting waterfowl or possibly fishing.

I also use face paint because I like to watch the birds circle to see what they are going to do and I hate to have my glasses fog up due to the face mask.

I would hate to find out that I was "That Guy" after being in the swamps for 35+ years.


----------



## king killer delete

Now I have drake stuff, Columbia, and I still have a Duxbak coat. For all you young guys that was the Drake of the 1970/80s. I will not paint my face. Half the time I dont wear a face mask cause if you keep your head down you do not need all that stuff. This year I have seen boats float off boat trailers and then down the river cause the dummy did not have a bow line or any body holdin on to his boat when he droped in the water. I took a new guy that would not let go of the bow line when I was backing the boat off the trailer, I thought we were going to test the theroy of will wadders float. I will not give his screen name. I have seen dummys runnin and gunnin Buffle heads in a white carolina skiff in the salt water. Mojos do run under water. I had a guy go around the bend in the creek which put him 50 yards away from my spread and skybust 35 times and he said he killed one duck.  I went to camping world and found out a guy was hunting with me that I did not know. He showed up in a borrowed boat and no decoys. You name it. Anything that happens to you, happens  to me . But I just do not complain about it. One last thing and this is going to rub some of you yonger guys the wrong way. If you are 25 you are the new guy.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Cyber Scouter*

Since everyone seems to be getting a kick out of these I have thought of a few more. 

This guy can be spotted on various forums throughout the interwebs in the time range of 2 weeks prior to opening morning all the way thru the end of the season.  You can spot him because his posts usually say something to the effect of - "Anyone killing birds _____"  or "Hows the hunting at ____".


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The I gotta Go Guy*

This and I'm sure most have been in his shoes once or twice, but THIS guy seems to think that every time he slides his waders on it opens a valve to make him go to the bathroom.  
You can spot this guy usually tripping as hes trying to get his waders off or running to a tree.  (Also the reason why I bring tp)


----------



## kwillis33

WhackemWilly said:


> I'd have to agree with both of y'all on that.. Everything from visors to vests. Gotta keep it fratty i guess



I wear a visor when duck hunting...


----------



## steelshotslayer

kwillis33 said:


> I wear a visor when duck hunting...



I would, but I'm losing my hair.


----------



## wray912

killer elite said:


> Now I have drake stuff, Columbia, and I still have a Duxbak coat. For all you young guys that was the Drake of the 1970/80s. I will not paint my face. Half the time I dont wear a face mask cause if you keep your head down you do not need all that stuff. This year I have seen boats float off boat trailers and then down the river cause the dummy did not have a bow line or any body holdin on to his boat when he droped in the water. I took a new guy that would not let go of the bow line when I was backing the boat off the trailer, I thought we were going to test the theroy of will wadders float. I will not give his screen name. I have seen dummys runnin and gunnin Buffle heads in a white carolina skiff in the salt water. Mojos do run under water. I had a guy go around the bend in the creek which put him 50 yards away from my spread and skybust 35 times and he said he killed one duck.  I went to camping world and found out a guy was hunting with me that I did not know. He showed up in a borrowed boat and no decoys. You name it. Anything that happens to you, happens  to me . But I just do not complain about it. One last thing and this is going to rub some of you yonger guys the wrong way. If you are 25 you are the new guy.



Then theres the guy that hunted in the 70's and tells me no matter where im huntin its his hole cause he was born in 1473 and hes been there done that haha...just  killer i know ill get a phone call in a few but im in class till 1 so ill call ya back


----------



## steelshotslayer

wray912 said:


> Then theres the guy that hunted in the 70's and tells me no matter where im huntin its his hole cause he was born in 1473 and hes been there done that haha...just  killer i know ill get a phone call in a few but im in class till 1 so ill call ya back



 1473


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Thats my Hole Guy*

This guy is most every guy.  You can pick him up during conversations when he hears a hole mentioned he will say something to the effect of "yea thats my hole been hunting there since '65".  Or for us younger generation "Yea I know that hole been there since you were a kid"


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Old Timer*

That one leads me to this guy (Sorry Killer)

This guy can picked out cause in 1473 he shot a dozen green heads with his punt gun off the south Georgia coast.  He has forgot more about hunting than you will ever know.  Its fun to pick at the old guy, but if you listen you might can learn a thing or two.


----------



## Dustin Pate

steelshotslayer said:


> This and I'm sure most have been in his shoes once or twice, but THIS guy seems to think that every time he slides his waders on it opens a valve to make him go to the bathroom.
> You can spot this guy usually tripping as hes trying to get his waders off or running to a tree.  (Also the reason why I bring tp)





That coffee will do it to you!!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Willie Wannabe*

I thought about straying from DD ones due I don't want it to ruin the thread with a bunch of bickering, but what the heck. 

This guy has watched a few seasons of duck dynasty and for some reason decided he wants to duck hunt. (Why from that show I don't know).   He has promptly grown himself a beard, bought a new shotgun, shells, decoys, and 6 of Duck Commanders finest calls.  He can be seen in his blue bassboat (Actually happened to me this year guys)  pulled up beside the other duck hunters boat.  Hunting the BACK side of the island said hunter is on.  

You gotta start somewhere, but don't be a complete idiot.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Frat Guy and The Redneck*

I figured these two go hand in hand.  Kinda opposite sides of the coin persay.  

The Frat Guy he can be spotted getting out the truck in his polo t shirt, with his costas, southern marsh visor, and sperries.  This guy likes to look good when he hunts and who can blame him you never know what you might run across. 

The Redneck this guy can be seen with his I don't give a crap attitude towards what he is wearing because well he is hunting for gods sake who cares.  He usually has on boots, some form of camo before he even puts on his outerwear.  Cause you know rednecks they love their camo.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Little Sister*

This guy can be spotted because my god if you didn't have a little sister this guy missed a dang good chance.  He whines about how cold it is, how hes tired of standing, how the ducks need to hurry up, and how you didn't bring him any snacks.  Susie here needs to man up or shut up most mornings.


----------



## wray912

steelshotslayer said:


> This guy can be spotted because my god if you didn't have a little sister this guy missed a dang good chance.  He whines about how cold it is, how hes tired of standing, how the ducks need to hurry up, and how you didn't bring him any snacks.  Susie here needs to man up or shut up most mornings.



We tell everybody "you hunt with us your purse stays in the truck"


----------



## Duckbob

This one is from a few years ago. This guy my buddy knows from way back when they were kids hunting was at the gate of the STA waiting to see if he drew a permit. I draw a permit and you're allowed 3 hunters so my buddy feeling sorry for this guy invites him to hunt with us. This guy shoots his limit and then asks my buddy how many ducks I have left for my limit so he can "help me out". I don't think so. I put a stop to that idea really quick. Then he continues shooting and tells my buddy he's gonna shoot until they have a two man limit. During which time took a shot at a low passing bird that zoomed right by me, luckily only hitting grass. I shouted a stout warning that if one pellet hit me I was going to unload every shell I had on him. Needless to say we avoided that guy like the plague from then on.

DB


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Over this Way Guy*

I have been this a couple times kwillis caught the blunt end of it one morning. 

This guy gets turned around somehow walking to the hole.  For 20 mins he can be spotted saying yea its over this way.  No I ment over that way.  All because the gps won't pick him up. Then 20 mins after daylight the hole is less than 25 yards behind him.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Stump Jumper*

I am not sure if this guy is just crazy or has a death wish.  He can be spotted running on full plane thru a idle only lake that is loaded with stumps.  For your own safety don't be this guy.


----------



## tgw925

"These guys"
-Brand new truck that daddy bought(has to have ranch hand)
-Yeti and Drake sticker on the back windshield(has to be both)
-Lanyard on rear view mirror loaded down with Primo's & DC calls
-These guys can be spotted in a parking lot near you, on a Friday night...all wearing drake jackets.


----------



## cfuller6

The guy who thinks flight chatter is a feed call, and that's all he can blow with his new RNT  so he repeatedly does that as soon as you reach for your lanyard.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The I'll Never Hunt in Georgia Again Guy*

I am sure everyone knows a one of these guys.  This guy went out west last season had a really good hunt.  So he came home to tell everyone how there are no ducks in Georgia and he is never hunting here again.  This guy cares so little about the actual hunt that he isn't even willing to go in Georgia because its more about killing than it is about hunting to him.  Don't be this guy the sport is more than just shooting birds its friendship, teaching, and learning.


----------



## Wild Turkey

The guys that try and reserve a spot on friday night by setting out 50 dekes. Then show up 30 min before shooting time and find their dekes floating towards the dam and me sitting in the spot.


----------



## steelshotslayer

Wild Turkey said:


> The guys that try and reserve a spot on friday night by setting out 50 dekes. Then show up 30 min before shooting time and find their dekes floating towards the dam and me sitting in the spot.



 How mad was he???? lol


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Lucky One*

I have seen a couple of these this year.  This guy more than likely hasn't been hunting long maybe its his first season maybe its his 2nd , BUT somehow he has a horse shoe shoved up his butt and he manages a Drake Redhead, a Bull Can, and a Sprig all in the same season.  

Note: This guy also has 8 bands all shot the first year hunting.


----------



## grouper throat

I carried a guy once who had two hang ups. He mostly only shot woodies on land and wanted to shoot a good hole I had near the gulf so I finally took him in my boat. First I jumped on his butt for sky busting at working birds. Then after he missed a few birds, claims he cannot shoot out of a boat. Now normally I might understand but we had the boat pulled halfway on the bank and it was completely stable LOL. Same guy was a "call collector"- he had 5+ and only got to use them once with me (we hunt divers mostly, no calls). I told him if he ever brought those again I'd throw them away. He turned more ducks than anyone I'd ever seen with a call.  

I've been "that guy" once for sure. One of the first times I shot a large public lake without my good buddy we did not have a permanent blind to use ( I could not find any of his dad's in the dark and got lost looking for them). As it started to get near shooting light,  my brother and I threw the camo netting around the boat and sit right near the channel and marina in the wide open. It was a foggy morning and I think the ducks could not see us until they were in range, but were drawn to our decoys along the channel (where NO ONE hunted). We limited out while all the more experienced hunters had a tough time. While leaving at the boat ramp, the GW checked us and said we were the luckiest boys he had seen in awhile and because of the fog that the ducks must have seen the decoys but not us setup just out of the channel. I'd rather have dumb luck than none at all!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Ummmm........whos this guy ya'll keep talkin bout???

Sounds like I need to call him up and tag along on a duck killin trip!!!!


----------



## dillakilla12

Say what want but I guess I'm that guy, my drake jackets keep me warm and my yeti's keep my beverages cold!


----------



## wray912

So does my redhead and my coleman


----------



## rhbama3

Anybody mention the "cripple killer" guy yet?
He's the guy that hunted with me twice years ago in Bama. If a duck hit the water and even flinched, he would shoot him again. I wasnt real fond of watching a quivering wood duck explode like a pillow case laying in the water 15 feet from us.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*Ol Happy Trigger*

It may have been mentioned before, if so I missed it.

This guy can be picked up cause when the birds are coming in  on a string, but are still at 80 yards.  Ol itchy finger here can't contain himself and hops up and pops off 3 shots.  This is understandable for first time hunters (ONCE, YOU only get ONE)  for the veterans  you probably get cussed, fussed at, and harassed for a week or month depending on how bad it was.


----------



## foggycypressbassin

steelshotslayer said:


> (Guys I am basing this one off an actual person and convo I have had.)
> This Guy is spotted quite easily almost as easy as aforementioned gentleman with the orange hat ducking hunting.  He buys the newest camo, everything matches, in casual conversation he mentions his sitka gear 8 times in a span of 2 minutes.   Now I like having new equipment and most of the time if I am gonna spend money might as well get the best, but just because I bought a brand new layout blind doesn't mean you got to tell me how you spent 2 grand on your new sitka gear.  (Like anyone cares)
> 
> Might I add this guy sometimes is spotted by the $200 duck call sitting on top of a pair of creek jumped woodies or a $400 yeti cooler staged in the middle of the bed of his duramax with 4 ducks stacked on it and 6 guys standing around with face paint and a giant DU sticker in the back glass.



wish there was a like button haha


----------



## obadiah

Speaking of the cripple killer...how bout the one who swats the first duck you kill of a species because it wiggles a little after your dog is in the water and then posts on GON that he killed it.


----------



## CWbandit6

That guy that claims every shot by standing up and yelling he shot that bird, WHILE THERE IS STILL BIRDS FLYING!!!!! ... take your face paint your DC wood duck call and your idea on how 47 mojos are the way to go and go far far away from the blind and into the deer stand.


----------



## CWbandit6

obadiah said:


> Speaking of the cripple killer...how bout the one who swats the first duck you kill of a species because it wiggles a little after your dog is in the water and then posts on GON that he killed it.


 sounds like this has happened a time or two.


----------



## ghadarits

*Hey what are you saying? Are you sure it aint my hole?????*



steelshotslayer said:


> This guy is most every guy.  You can pick him up during conversations when he hears a hole mentioned he will say something to the effect of "yea thats my hole been hunting there since '65".  Or for us younger generation "Yea I know that hole been there since you were a kid"



I've hunted a bunch of beaver swamps from one end of the state to the other and would probably be called a liar if I could remember and count all the holes I've hunted at one time or another so it could’ve been my hole at one time.


----------



## Duckbob

The run-n-gunners. Plural cause there are quite a few of these. Heck I even think they hunt in teams. Please just sit still and watch. If you're not in the right place today pay close attention to what's happeneing and maybe just maybe you'll be in the right place tomorrow. Duck driving doesn't work. If you have half a brain you can deduce what you did wrong and correct it the for the next outting. 

DB


----------



## hyprlt900

jdgator said:


> I confess I am the guy who brings a blind bag chocked full of food and spreads out a buffet of everything from candy bars to sausage biscuits, coffee to soda cans, and insists everyone help himself.



I'm also that guy with way too many refreshments, but I always get invited back!

Don't be the 4 guys that walk up on our tent on the edge of the swamp at 12:30am in full camo and waders and scares the living daylights out of us.  Says he saw our lantern and asks us if we were planning on hunting this hole.  Needless to say they were still there in the morning 200 yds away skyblasting everything flying towards our spread, and blowing goose calls at cormorants.  4 guys, 4 trucks, yeti coolers, lots of DC calls and Drake fleeces, and no dog.

Don't be the 3 local kids at the take out ramp with their 10' silver v-hull with one mallard, a 3 man limit of bud light cans, and a 50lb beaver full of #4 shot.

Don't be that guy at the ramp that eye's our 3-4 wood ducks and has steam coming out of his ears.  Ask him how he did and he starts dropping F bombs and says he wasted his time and should have stayed in bed.  I agree with him, I mean who likes to be outside on a clear, calm November morning when its 50 degrees and rising an not a cloud in the sky?

Don't be that guy that gets skunked and says he's never duck hunting here again.  And by "here" I mean the 250 acres with a swamp on the edge of a state lake that his dad purchased for them to hunt.


----------



## steelshotslayer

hyprlt900 said:


> I'm also that guy with way too many refreshments, but I always get invited back!
> 
> *Don't be the 4 guys that walk up on our tent on the edge of the swamp at 12:30**am *in full camo and waders and scares the living daylights out of us.  Says he saw our lantern and asks us if we were planning on hunting this hole.  Needless to say they were still there in the morning 200 yds away skyblasting everything flying towards our spread, and blowing goose calls at cormorants.  4 guys, 4 trucks, yeti coolers, lots of DC calls and Drake fleeces, and no dog.



So your the beat everyone there guy?


----------



## Duckbob

^^^And the truth shall set you free.

DB


----------



## GSURugger

Sometimes if you find birds you gotta be there first.  

*Insert Ricky Bobby quote*


----------



## Duckbob

I have no problem admitting this. Years ago when the STA's were first come first serve for standby entrance I'd go there after work on Fridays just to make sure I'd get in. There were always at the very least 7 spots open for standby's. And you wanna know what, I was never first in line. There were nuts that were more nuts than me. And I'm not even talking about a specific spot, just a permit to get into the place. Nowadays I hunt from a boat in lake Okeechobee. Doesn't take much to beat all the yahoos out to a hot spot. Problem is they're gonna set up all over you and sky bust to their hearts content and blow on they're calls like their life depends on it.

DB


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Over Kill Guy*

As I'm leaving work I thought of this guy .

For most of us a simple 12 ga with a 3 inch shell does the job.  Some even say a 3 1/2 inch is over kill, but this guy not him.  He has a shoulder made out of solid iron and pockets deeper than that well in grandma's back yard.   He is shooting a 10 ga. because, well because more steel the better that's why.  

You can spot this guy or hear him rather from a mile away it sounds like a small thermonuclear warhead explodes every time he unleashes that shoulder fire cannon of his.   More power to you bud and let me know how that rotatory cuff  surgery goes.


----------



## Duckbob

This is hands down one of the best threads. Steelshot, you have me laughing out loud and my son is asking what happened as he's doing homework.

DB


----------



## king killer delete

steelshotslayer said:


> 1473



 You and merganser


----------



## hyprlt900

steelshotslayer said:


> So your the beat everyone there guy?



Hey, I'm not knocking anybody for being the first one there, I'm the biggest offender.  On public land sometimes you have to.  And for those of us that live in metro Atlanta, camping sure beats the heck out of a 2 hour drive in the middle of the night.  

My problem is that they snuck up on our tent in the middle of the night in the wilderness.  It's a scary feeling when you hear 4 unfamiliar voices outside your tent and you can't see any of them.  It was raining and had everything zipped up tight.  Didn't know if they were the game warden or there to rob us or worse.  Of course we were armed,  but we were at a signifigant disadvantage if they had bad intentions.


----------



## steelshotslayer

Duckbob said:


> This is hands down one of the best threads. Steelshot, you have me laughing out loud and my son is asking what happened as he's doing homework.
> 
> DB



Thanks man I didn't think it would quite turn out like this but its been fun.


----------



## king killer delete

bump


----------



## tradhunter98

steelshotslayer said:


> As I'm leaving work I thought of this guy .
> 
> For most of us a simple 12 ga with a 3 inch shell does the job.  Some even say a 3 1/2 inch is over kill, but this guy not him.  He has a shoulder made out of solid iron and pockets deeper than that well in grandma's back yard.   He is shooting a 10 ga. because, well because more steel the better that's why.
> 
> You can spot this guy or hear him rather from a mile away it sounds like a small thermonuclear warhead explodes every time he unleashes that shoulder fire cannon of his.   More power to you bud and let me know how that rotatory cuff  surgery goes.


i know that guy, and he still can't  hit the broad side of the barn!


----------



## Flaustin1

Hes the guy you take under your wing for his first season then the following season he takes all his buddies to you honey holes.


----------



## tradhunter98

Flaustin1 said:


> Hes the guy you take under your wing for his first season then the following season he takes all his buddies to you honey holes.



This^^^^^


----------



## T-N-T

steelshotslayer said:


> I have been this a couple times kwillis caught the blunt end of it one morning.
> 
> This guy gets turned around somehow walking to the hole.  For 20 mins he can be spotted saying yea its over this way.  No I ment over that way.  All because the gps won't pick him up. Then 20 mins after daylight the hole is less than 25 yards behind him.



Dont be this guy-  I need GPS to hunt...


----------



## T-N-T

And for the knocking of Drake clothing...  I have a drake jacket.  Insulated camo on top and thin brown fleece on bottom.  I bought it because it was an awesome option for waders and just "cool" mornings.  The only "brand" sold at the moment at the big box store I got it from.  
I said all that to just say this-  One of the Best jackets I ever owned.  

And yes, us RedNecks will wear camo any day.  Under our actual hunting clothing and out to dinner.  
You can spot US a mile away.  Not being a yuppie, pretty, Nancy boy


----------



## BornNRaised

greentree said:


> how about the guy that posts pics on fb period



thank you!


----------



## BornNRaised

TopherAndTick said:


> And for the knocking of Drake clothing...  I have a drake jacket.  Insulated camo on top and thin brown fleece on bottom.  I bought it because it was an awesome option for waders and just "cool" mornings.  The only "brand" sold at the moment at the big box store I got it from.
> I said all that to just say this-  One of the Best jackets I ever owned.
> 
> And yes, us RedNecks will wear camo any day.  Under our actual hunting clothing and out to dinner.
> You can spot US a mile away.  Not being a yuppie, pretty, Nancy boy



A 

m 

e

n


----------



## obadiah

*Gets there late and leaves early guy*

This was me one time this year. Had somewhere I had to be at 9. Knew there were ducks on the lake so decided to go and hope they came in early.  Overslept and didn't get to the ramp until 6. Got decoys out and boat hidden just in time for legal light. Started throwing decoys back into the boat at 8. I figured an hour of hunting beat sleeping in. (Also got my first redhead during that hour)


----------



## GSURugger

Flaustin1 said:


> Hes the guy you take under your wing for his first season then the following season he takes all his buddies to you honey holes.



I try to make sure whomever I take that doesn't hunt with me on a normal basis does not:
A) Have a boat
B) Have friends with a boat
&
C) Have any idea where he is when we arrive at said hunting spot (remember, take a different route back.)


----------



## Rward3310

killer elite said:


> I took a new guy that would not let go of the bow line when I was backing the boat off the trailer, I thought we were going to test the theroy of will wadders float.


 
I'll take credit where credit is due. I also nearly sunk a boat. I've elected I'll just stay away from boats. I'm that guy.


----------



## king killer delete

Rward3310 said:


> I'll take credit where credit is due. I also nearly sunk a boat. I've elected I'll just stay away from boats. I'm that guy.


 Thats alright you are learning and you are smart enough to admit it. Your purple heart proves that buddy.


----------



## deast1988

The one who sets his outfit to include some kind of max 4.

Or the guy that when your sneeking in to jump shoot and get into a position to really grind um you here him open up.  a good 90yds from the ducks and he was like they were going to leave anyway. While the other guys were ready to sink him in that pond. 

Or the one who shows up to hunt but only has a few shells so he needs to borrow shells all morning. 

That guy at pro-bass who gets the duck call case opened to buy a Duck Commander call and ask the girl who opened it if the call he is buying is any good. 

Or the guy with 2 dozen Dakota mallards and pins for his south Ga woody hole he's never hunted.  can't hide money!

I've been that guy, not no more!  I'm 25 only been doing this for 9yrs but that's a drop in the bucket compared to some of y'all. I wear drake stuff when I hunt a member Of DU to try an put back into it when I can.


----------



## king killer delete

deast1988 said:


> The one who sets his outfit to include some kind of max 4.
> 
> Or the guy that when your sneeking in to jump shoot and get into a position to really grind um you here him open up.  a good 90yds from the ducks and he was like they were going to leave anyway. While the other guys were ready to sink him in that pond.
> 
> Or the one who shows up to hunt but only has a few shells so he needs to borrow shells all morning.
> 
> That guy at pro-bass who gets the duck call case opened to buy a Duck Commander call and ask the girl who opened it if the call he is buying is any good.
> 
> Or the guy with 2 dozen Dakota mallards and pins for his south Ga woody hole he's never hunted.  can't hide money!
> 
> I've been that guy, not no more!  I'm 25 only been doing this for 9yrs but that's a drop in the bucket compared to some of y'all. I wear drake stuff when I hunt a member Of DU to try an put back into it when I can.



Atleast you admitt your young but thats ok. 9 Years is a good start. But I got to tell you I got decoys older than you are


----------



## Rward3310

My Purple Heart just proves the last of my luck ran out haha.  I think a certain fellow from Arkansas has kicked me and my bad luck off his boat.


----------



## deast1988

So who hear has bought them some of the max 4 costas? You can't kill ducks with out um. That's just what I heard   

I've been with a guy who wore an orange vest to and from a swamp he decided to set it on a limb out of the way while we were hunting the ducks didn't do anything but climb out of the hole all morning. Then somebody spotted Waldo too late to salvage the hunt. 

Or the guy at Walmart buying express long range #5 lead saying steel won't kill a woody.

Or the guy who showed up with AA #7.5 lead saying they'll light on the barrel.

Interesting happenings,

The guys that carried a Kooler full of cold beverages into the swamp at 5am saying they needed something todo to pass the time.

By the way those fellas shot a flagged dove field opening day of dove season and DNR convined on that place like a swat team. Story's that you can't make up. HUI fleeing evading shooting over bait.

It's hard to kill ducks legal in GA, but I can't do it no other way. Well I can't afford to do it no otherway. 

We need to start a thread that the killer won't kill. Something along the lines of craziest thing you've seen while hunting ducks. 

So back to original how does one spot that guy.

Heard this before Rich business men were getting check by federal DNR in ARk, one guy pulls his license  out to have his bag of narcotics hit said officer in the boot.  He doesn't hunt in Arkansas anymore.


----------



## steelshotslayer

deast1988 said:


> So who hear has bought them some of the max 4 costas? You can't kill ducks with out um. That's just what I heard
> 
> I've been with a guy who wore an orange vest to and from a swamp he decided to set it on a limb out of the way while we were hunting the ducks didn't do anything but climb out of the hole all morning. Then somebody spotted Waldo too late to salvage the hunt.
> *
> Or the guy at Walmart buying express long range #5 lead saying steel won't kill a woody.*
> 
> Or the guy who showed up with AA #7.5 lead saying they'll light on the barrel.



I've seen that guy before.  Just shake my head and walk away


----------



## MudDucker

jdgator said:


> I confess I am the guy who brings a blind bag chocked full of food and spreads out a buffet of everything from candy bars to sausage biscuits, coffee to soda cans, and insists everyone help himself.



That means you are NOT that guy, you are da MAN.  Buncha wanna be's spouting up in here!


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The One Season Pro*

I'm running out, but this one reminded me of a friend of mine

You can spot this guy quit easily.  Hes clueless   he has been duck hunting all of 1 season now, but by god he is a PRO.  I mean Drake Pro Staff and he even met Chad Belding once.   If this guy is your friend please do us all a favor reel over enthusiastic back in.  Duck hunting isn't a glorious sport.  WE ARENT SAVING LIVES HERE.


----------



## MudDucker

I guess I need to get rid of all my drake clothing that is American made and I've owned for many years prior to Duck Dynasty to avoid some punkin' head from calling me THAT guy!


----------



## steelshotslayer

MudDucker said:


> I guess I need to get rid of all my drake clothing that is American made and I've owned for many years prior to Duck Dynasty to avoid some punkin' head from calling me THAT guy!



It's all in good fun.  I didn't mention drake in any of mine cause I confess I am that guy that duece-n-a-half blind bag of mine is a drake.  Along with my jacket, and my shotgun case.  They make nice stuff.  I don't like their quality though.


----------



## Wild Turkey

You tell the guy he "shoots" has 12 oclock to 3 oclock and you got 12 to 9.
And he cant tell time.


----------



## copperheadmike

Glad I don't own any Drake but I do own a few swatches of Sitka that my wife buys me from time to time. Figure by 2030 I ought to have enough to look like I have money! Love their stuff though, both the big game and the waterfowl patterns, just can't afford to buy what I want out of it. 

Here is one that happened to me... This guy keeps pushing you to get him on a good shoot. Keeps pushing you to find the birds. Says he is ready to make a long run to Oklahoma for the weekend if it comes down to it. 

You start looking, searching, digging. You finally get something worked out, a lot closer than Gods country (AKA Oklahoma). You tell him fuel and a room will cost him $125 and he backs out saying it's too expensive! Needless to say, wasn't hard to find someone to fill that seat...


----------



## duckdawgdixie

steelshotslayer said:


> I'm running out, but this one reminded me of a friend of mine
> 
> You can spot this guy quit easily.  Hes clueless   he has been duck hunting all of 1 season now, but by god he is a PRO.  I mean Drake Pro Staff and he even met Chad Belding once.   If this guy is your friend please do us all a favor reel over enthusiastic back in.  Duck hunting isn't a glorious sport.  WE ARENT SAVING LIVES HERE.



i know that guy two of em actually, I took em a couple times last year and before it even got summer time they had em a fb page and one thought he was a guide and he actually some how managed to lie his way onto a pro-staff for a decoy line company and the other one having never even blew a call much less owned one decided he was a call maker


----------



## crazycarl

Man I see we got a bunch of duck killers on here! If you're measuring, I'd like to see everyone on here post a clip of their calling, dog running a 150 yard blind w/multiple water entries, and a their best GA public land hunt. 

If you can call, train/work a lab, and kill ducks by yourself than you can talk. If not, go ahead and label yourself "that guy".


----------



## tebigcountry

Bold post from a man with only 14 posts.......No No:

Btw......love your login name.


----------



## steelshotslayer

crazycarl said:


> Man I see we got a bunch of duck killers on here! If you're measuring, I'd like to see everyone on here post a clip of their calling, dog running a 150 yard blind w/multiple water entries, and a their best GA public land hunt.
> 
> If you can call, train/work a lab, and kill ducks by yourself than you can talk. If not, go ahead and label yourself "that guy".



Sounds like someone might have gotten offended by a couple of my stereotypes.


----------



## kwillis33

steelshotslayer said:


> I have been this a couple times kwillis caught the blunt end of it one morning.
> 
> This guy gets turned around somehow walking to the hole.  For 20 mins he can be spotted saying yea its over this way.  No I ment over that way.  All because the gps won't pick him up. Then 20 mins after daylight the hole is less than 25 yards behind him.



HAHAHAHA. I just now saw this


----------



## tebigcountry

steelshotslayer said:


> Sounds like someone might have gotten offended by a couple of my stereotypes.



You must be talking about........that guy..


----------



## kwillis33

crazycarl said:


> Man I see we got a bunch of duck killers on here! If you're measuring, I'd like to see everyone on here post a clip of their calling, dog running a 150 yard blind w/multiple water entries, and a their best GA public land hunt.
> 
> If you can call, train/work a lab, and kill ducks by yourself than you can talk. If not, go ahead and label yourself "that guy".



Strong contradicting statements you have there..


----------



## tebigcountry

Wonder how this is going to go......


----------



## crazycarl

steelshotslayer said:


> Sounds like someone might have gotten offended by a couple of my stereotypes.



No I'm not offended, nor does my number of posts have anything to do with what caliber hunter I am. Here's a few steelshot that I am sure describe some of y'all

1. If you actually waste your time shooting at wood ducks, you're "that guy"
2. If you hunt divers and claim calling is overrated, you're "that guy"
3. If you really think that yellow and brown dogs match up to blacks, you're "that guy"
4. If you have more than a cutdown and a dog whistle on your lanyard, you're definitely "that guy"
5. If you post pics of a hoodie thinking you accomplished something...you're "that guys" daddy


----------



## kwillis33

tebigcountry said:


> Wonder how this is going to go......




better make a big batch


----------



## tebigcountry

crazycarl said:


> No I'm not offended, nor does my number of posts have anything to do with what caliber hunter I am. Here's a few steelshot that I am sure describe some of y'all
> 
> 1. If you actually waste your time shooting at wood ducks, you're "that guy"
> 2. If you hunt divers and claim calling is overrated, you're "that guy"
> 3. If you really think that yellow and brown dogs match up to blacks, you're "that guy"
> 4. If you have more than a cutdown and a dog whistle on your lanyard, you're definitely "that guy"
> 5. If you post pics of a hoodie thinking you accomplished something...you're "that guys" daddy



Here we go!!


----------



## steelshotslayer

crazycarl said:


> No I'm not offended, nor does my number of posts have anything to do with what caliber hunter I am. Here's a few steelshot that I am sure describe some of y'all
> 
> 1. If you actually waste your time shooting at wood ducks, you're "that guy"
> 2. If you hunt divers and claim calling is overrated, you're "that guy"
> 3. If you really think that yellow and brown dogs match up to blacks, you're "that guy"
> 4. If you have more than a cutdown and a dog whistle on your lanyard, you're definitely "that guy"
> 5. If you post pics of a hoodie thinking you accomplished something...you're "that guys" daddy




See now you gonna ruin a perfectly good thread with this.  Can't have nice stuff I swear.   Please to point #1  a wood duck eats just like any other duck so unless your a One Upper it doesn't matter.  To point #2  I enjoy hunting divers there is quite a few more of them in GA than mallards believe it or not.  To point #3 please show me some kinda hard evidence that the color of a dog matters and we can discuss this further.  To point #4  you don't carry a goose call? To point #5 hoodies make fine mounts.


----------



## crazycarl

steelshotslayer said:


> See now you gonna ruin a perfectly good thread with this.  Can't have nice stuff I swear.   Please to point #1  a wood duck eats just like any other duck so unless your a One Upper it doesn't matter.  To point #2  I enjoy hunting divers there is quite a few more of them in GA than mallards believe it or not.  To point #3 please show me some kinda hard evidence that the color of a dog matters and we can discuss this further.  To point #4  you don't carry a goose call? To point #5 hoodies make fine mounts.



I rest my case...Carry on.


----------



## tebigcountry

To point 5)....those nest robbing mergansers are a nightmare to the wood duck population.....

But hey......with your experience......you already knew that.


----------



## steelshotslayer

tebigcountry said:


> To point 5)....those nest robbing mergansers are a nightmare to the wood duck population.....
> 
> But hey......with your experience......you already knew that.



He doesn't shoot wood ducks cause you know they are beneath a true duck hunter see point #1


----------



## tebigcountry

steelshotslayer said:


> He doesn't shoot wood ducks cause you know they are beneath a true duck hunter see point #1



Ahhhhhh.....so true steelshot......

Look at it this way guys......up until today I thought I was a decent ethical duck hunter......40 years down the drain...

This guy has really givin us all a gut check on what a true hard core ethical duck hunter should be like.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Guru*

Well Gentlemen I had another hit me in the face out of the blue just now.  

The Duck Guru, this man is the Duck GOD he taught Phil Robertson everything he knows.  RNT Daisy Cutter yea he designed that first.  Sean Mann's Eastern Shoreman he was blowing that bad boy in '42.  

He can be spotted telling everyone how they are wrong at duck hunting and how he is the greatest.  A true duck hunter only shoots cupped up birds and never shoots a wood duck.  Also to even be graced with the presence of the Duck Guru you can't own a lab of any other color than black.  (I have yet to figure this one out).  
For all of our sakes dont be this guy.


----------



## tebigcountry

Dad gummit steelshot........you just made me spill my pop corn and my diet coke........I can't catch my breath from laughing so much.............


----------



## NCHillbilly

...	  	



			
				crazycarl said:
			
		

> new guy
> 
> 
> fairy new to the sport, but love every minute of it. Just wanted to introduce myself and say that i have enjoyed the stories and pics from the waterfowl forum.





			
				crazycarl said:
			
		

> thanks y'all! And i'm in northwest ga. I've only been at it for about four seasons so i have a lot to learn.





			
				crazycarl said:
			
		

> howdy
> long time lurker, and beginner duck/deer hunter. Just want to say hello and see ya around the forums!
> 
> Carl


----------



## kwillis33

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! This tops every post this thread has ever seen.


----------



## tebigcountry

Boom goes the dynamite!!!!


----------



## tebigcountry

NCHillbilly said:


> ...



He's a fast learner.......I'll give em that much.


----------



## steelshotslayer

NCHillbilly said:


> ...



 You Sir are my hero  You just let me know if you ever need anything


----------



## crazycarl

NCHillbilly said:


> ...



If you only knew who I really was...


----------



## kwillis33

crazycarl said:


> If you only knew who I really was...



Most of us probably don't care.


----------



## tebigcountry

crazycarl said:


> If you only knew who I really was...



Would it change anything????


----------



## Gaducker

crazycarl said:


> No I'm not offended, nor does my number of posts have anything to do with what caliber hunter I am. Here's a few steelshot that I am sure describe some of y'all
> 
> 1. If you actually waste your time shooting at wood ducks, you're "that guy"
> 2. If you hunt divers and claim calling is overrated, you're "that guy"
> 3. If you really think that yellow and brown dogs match up to blacks, you're "that guy"
> 4. If you have more than a cutdown and a dog whistle on your lanyard, you're definitely "that guy"
> 5. If you post pics of a hoodie thinking you accomplished something...you're "that guys" daddy





Did you try to stir folks up with your 2 posts or is this just an observation in relation to the post?


----------



## tradhunter98

I give up, I'm that guy! I have 4 calls I carry one cut down one single reed one goose one DC woodie. I shoot both mergs and woodies. I use face paint and call to divers. I have never been out of state hunting and I don't have a lab. Imma take up chess and quit duck hunting.


----------



## tradhunter98

I love this thread


----------



## Gaducker

Wild Turkey said:


> You tell the guy he "shoots" has 12 oclock to 3 oclock and you got 12 to 9.
> And he cant tell time.



Or he is lookin at his smart phone or digital watch goin WHAT????


----------



## GADawg08

crazycarl said:


> If you only knew who I really was...



Carl from Slingblade??


----------



## steelshotslayer

This shall be my legacy to the forum....  I haven't laughed so hard in I don't know when.  Its like a giantNo No:

Yep that is about the best way to describe it


----------



## Gaducker

Carl from the walkin dead?


----------



## ghadarits

1. If you actually waste your time shooting at wood ducks, you're "that guy" I'm this guy almost every hunt and like it.


2. If you hunt divers and claim calling is overrated, you're "that guy" I'm not this guy. I don't get a chance to hunt divers but I would like to someday when I grow up.

3. If you really think that yellow and brown dogs match up to blacks, you're "that guy" I have a yellow dog and shes a great dog....so I'm that guy. 


4. If you have more than a cutdown and a dog whistle on your lanyard, you're definitely "that guy" I have three calls a mallard a goose and a whistle...so I'm that guy 


5. If you post pics of a hoodie thinking you accomplished something...you're "that guy" I shot em sometimes especially this year with the new dog...so I'm that guy..... but don't take many pics of what I shoot but do take pics of what the kids shoot. I wish I had pics of what I shot when I was 18 because I would love to see what I was wearing and how awsome my butt cut mullet looked. Thats right I rocked a mullet back in the day just like a bunch of you guys in your late 40's and early 50's did.


Don't be a hater Crazy roll with it and have fun.


----------



## tebigcountry

Oh no.......heeeeeeees back!!!!!!!


----------



## ghadarits

*I think we all have to according to Crazy Carl.....LOL*



tradhunter98 said:


> I give up, I'm that guy! I have 4 calls I carry one cut down one single reed one goose one DC woodie. I shoot both mergs and woodies. I use face paint and call to divers. I have never been out of state hunting and I don't have a lab. Imma take up chess and quit duck hunting.



Don't give up yet there’s still time for you to become as cool as some of the pros on this forum.


----------



## deast1988

How to spot that guy. 

He never fired a shot yet hes kilt over his limit. His shotgun still has stickers on it cloths still have tags and he wears a bomber hat from WW2.

Im an oppurtunist  meaning if it flys too close to me im shooting it. Wood Ducks are the duck that kool cats shoot. GA woodrows them screaming banshees get ya from a bad hunt to a good hunt if they fly on a slow day. 

Im that guy crazy a loud mallard call, a soft mallard call a woody and a goose call.

Dont use a dog my GSP is scared of water, gun shots too.

we walk different lines but we all accomplish the samething around 6:30am most us on days we hunt will be loaded and waiting on the morning flights of birds that are a rascal to hunt and when it all comes together its worth all the madness it took to be in that situation at that moment.


----------



## GADawg08

I"M that guy!!....I've had a drake jacket for 5 yrs now (way before all these little whipper snappers started wearin them that don't duck hunt), I've got a 2010 z-71 (no, its not daddy bought), I've got a choc lab that's 9 yrs old and thinks he's a world champion, I shoot primarily wood ducks, and you guys are gonna looove this one...............I've got a duck commander wood duck call!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Boat Ramp Guy*

This guy can be seen at every boat ramp in just about every state if your unfortunate enough to put in or take out after him.  He thinks that the ramp is his.  Pull the truck into one of the 900 parking places lord no that's to easy.  Imma sit right here and take my time unloading all my crap.  Watch out for this guy yall he will make you late to dinner cause pawpaw here doesn't get in a hurry for anyone.  (Not Necessarily an old guy btw)


----------



## tebigcountry

GADawg08 said:


> I"M that guy!!....I've had a drake jacket for 5 yrs now (way before all these little whipper snappers started wearin them that don't duck hunt), I've got a 2010 z-71 (no, its not daddy bought), I've got a choc lab that's 9 yrs old and thinks he's a world champion, I shoot primarily wood ducks, and you guys are gonna looove this one...............I've got a duck commander wood duck call!!!



I knew it.....I knew it.....I knew it.........your that guy!!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

crazycarl said:


> If you only knew who I really was...



Enlighten us.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

crazycarl said:


> If you only knew who I really was...



Is that you, Phil?


----------



## tebigcountry

I'm with you crazy Carl.......let's ditch all the wannabes and get the heck out of here......we can start our own forum.....our own camo line....our own duck call line.....heck we can travel the world educating all the misfits on how to be that guy.......think of the millions we could make.


----------



## steelshotslayer

Thanks man my biscuit eater lab was stolen last year.  I miss that dog.  Dang good duck dog dang good.  I have attached a picture of him if you see him please contact me.  As for those woodrows they eat just as good as teal.


----------



## Gaducker

Did you bag your three woodrows when you went to GLOVERS CREEK of all places this season? And did you bring your biscut eater with you?


----------



## justlovetohunt82

Please please please tell us who u really are!!?? We r dying to know !!!!


----------



## kwillis33

I smell troll, and trolls cannot be conquered.


----------



## Gaducker

kwillis33 said:


> I smell troll, and trolls cannot be conquered.



GWF no less.


----------



## crazycarl

steelshotslayer said:


> Thanks man my biscuit eater lab was stolen last year.  I miss that dog.  Dang good duck dog dang good.  I have attached a picture of him if you see him please contact me.  As for those woodrows they eat just as good as teal.



Well at least you can get the right color next time.


----------



## tebigcountry

justlovetohunt82 said:


> Please please please tell us who u really are!!?? We r dying to know !!!!



He's that guy that inhaled way too much of that shunning agent.........the 2014 batch.


----------



## crazycarl

kwillis33 said:


> I smell troll, and trolls cannot be conquered.



Troll? Like taking tailgate pics off an SUV troll? hmmmm.


----------



## steelshotslayer

crazycarl said:


> Troll? Like taking tailgate pics off an SUV troll? hmmmm.



Thats actually my toeless ring neck - bro


----------



## kwillis33

Got a new one that just popped up --

You know that guy. That guy that shoots the 3 1/2" mag with a Kicks X-Full choke. Does anyone know what this guy is trying to prove?! Nope.

He's not backing up inexperienced hunters in an Arkansas rice field. This guy is blasting every round he's got in the timber of all places - at decoying birds. This same guy, he doesn't care about meat. Why? Because after he killed his first duck with the Kicks X-Full, the bird was a garbled mess. 

...and then he folds a bird at 60 yards - and I shut up.


----------



## tebigcountry

Come on back Carl......we just pokin at yah.......I know you ain't going down this easy my man.....


----------



## stringmusic

I like ol Carl. We've always had guys like him over the years in the waterfowl forum, makes the reading more entertaining.


----------



## tradhunter98

im 15!!


----------



## HeavyNeck91

crazycarl said:


> If you only knew who I really was...


----------



## Flaustin1

Well Crazycarl, who you be?


----------



## Flaustin1

Oh yea, thats my local banded goose that my wrong colored dog retrieved too.  (im that guy).  Also notice the primos high roller on the lanyard.  Im that guy.  (even though ive worked several groups on pintails with that call)  killed some of them too.


----------



## tpadget3

This guy can be spotted on Facebook and Instagram claiming to be a true duck hunter. A quick google image search of the type of duck he killed and posted a picture of saying how great he is to kill said duck in Georgia quickly reveals the same picture on google images. He also screenshots other people's Instagram photos of ducks and crops them out of the picture saying a good morning hunt. "The duck picture stealer/bragger"


----------



## Duckbob

What in the world did y'all get in to? I turn my back for half a day and the best thread of the year is in shambles over some poser. Come on back to the fun fellas. Let's not let a bad apple spoil the fun.

DB


----------



## T-N-T




----------



## T-N-T

Wood ducks dont actually fly all day long, They too will fall from the sky into the water in front of you if you are in the right spot.  And, They are just as fun to pull the trigger on.  (to me at least)  And when I cooked a woodie in the same pan as a mallard the other day they tasted EXACTLY the same...
Also, the dog doesnt know what color he is.  He just is a good gun dog or not.  My dog is gold,  and a terrible "gun" dog.  (scared of guns to no end)  But I bet if I wanted to I could train him to make black dogs feel inferior.


----------



## T-N-T

ghadarits said:


> Thats right I rocked a mullet back in the day just like a bunch of you guys in your late 40's and early 50's did.



Im THAT guy!  Im in my 30's though.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Run and Gunner*

The wife's in the store and the kids are asleep and I thought about this guy.

Who needs decoys or a setup when you got a boat ?  This guy can be spotted chasing birds all over the lake trying to shoot on the fly.  Who cares if its ethical or legal.  The ducks are what matters and my god I am goin to kill em.


----------



## Duckbob

Got a bunch of guys from that tribe down here in lake Okeechobee. I sure hope I don't run into any of those geniuses tomorrow morning. Finally found some good size flocks working an area that's 1/4 of the distance I normally travel.

DB


----------



## fowl play

there are two different types of "that guy" you have the ones who think they are the elite of the duck hunting world and the ones just want to get into duck hunting.  I usually prefer to be around the ones just getting started, the others are typically arrogant know it all's who don't really know It all!   It gets pretty old hearing about all the status crap you have to own or wear to be considered a serious duck hunter.  Why cant we just all hunt, teach hunting and enjoy each others company.  Many of us could teach something to "that guy" and who knows maybe learn something....


----------



## Duckbob

Fowl play, the good guys on here are all about that. This thread was just started in good fun to have a few laughs about "that guy" we all may or may not have been at one point or another.

DB


----------



## steelshotslayer

Good luck in the morning bob, may the duck gods smile on you.  I am hoping to find a few birds myself come sunrise.  If not I will be stuck to shoalie fishing until early goose.  If you get a wild hair and want to get on some man shoalies drop me a line and I will be glad to put you on some.


----------



## tradhunter98

And since I am 15 (not 14) I can't grow a beard to kill ducks with,so I went an found me a dog that could. So I reckon that makes me "that guy"! I mean don't a beard help you kill ducks?


----------



## Duckbob

Thanks brother, same to you. I'm already planning a Monday night reef fishing trip.

DB


----------



## Duckbob

Thats a cool dog, just went up a couple notches from "that guy" status.

DB


----------



## Duckbob

Oh, but he's on the back of your truck. Eh, a little iffy.

DB


----------



## tradhunter98

Duckbob said:


> Oh, but he's on the back of your truck. Eh, a little iffy.
> 
> DB



I would have done on with me in it but I had face paint on!!!


----------



## Duckbob

Hahahahahahaha, awesome!! Put it on Facebook though. And for the love of god get your dog a drake jacket!

DB


----------



## Hooked On Quack

crazycarl said:


> If you only knew who I really was...





NCHillbilly said:


> Enlighten us.






I think he might be "that guy??"


----------



## tradhunter98

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think he might be "that guy??"



I always wondered who "that guy" is?


----------



## tradhunter98

Duckbob said:


> Hahahahahahaha, awesome!! Put it on Facebook though. And for the love of god get you dog a drake jacket!
> 
> DB



Yup a drake jacket would go good with that beard!


----------



## Duckbob

Hey at least he doesn't have a woodie in his mouth. Boy, Crazycarl would have a word or two for you. 

DB


----------



## Duckbob

Dang, I just noticed your avatar. I do believe that's a DC Woodie call on your lanyard. You need to hide from Crazycarl. 

DB


----------



## tradhunter98

Duckbob said:


> Dang, I just noticed your avatar. I do believe that's a DC Woodie call on your lanyard. You need to hide from Crazycarl.
> 
> DB



Dang........well, DC call, dog with a beard, face paint, and a limit of woodies.... My cover is blown I'm that guy.


----------



## Duckbob

Kid, take it on the chin and keep having fun in the woods with your face paint, dog and woodies. That what it's all about. Be safe.

DB


----------



## MudDucker

crazycarl said:


> No I'm not offended, nor does my number of posts have anything to do with what caliber hunter I am. Here's a few steelshot that I am sure describe some of y'all
> 
> 1. If you actually waste your time shooting at wood ducks, you're "that guy"
> 2. If you hunt divers and claim calling is overrated, you're "that guy"
> 3. If you really think that yellow and brown dogs match up to blacks, you're "that guy"
> 4. If you have more than a cutdown and a dog whistle on your lanyard, you're definitely "that guy"
> 5. If you post pics of a hoodie thinking you accomplished something...you're "that guys" daddy



1.  You be crazy for knockin' on woodrow!
2.  Maybe, but if you hunt divers cause they are a challenge to hit and kill ... you ain't dat guy.
3.  Now I know why you go by the name crazy, cuz you is off da chain nuts!
4.  Now you just be hatin'!  Cut down, pinner whistle and dog whistle are the true signs of a pro staffer! 
5.  Looky here ... even a blind hog can find an acorn.  Dis one hit da nail on da head.

Carry on!


----------



## MudDucker

crazycarl said:


> I rest my case...Carry on.



It is a good thing you rested it ... cuz it was an old, tired and loosing case!


----------



## MudDucker

crazycarl said:


> If you only knew who I really was...



Phil ... Phil ... is dat you buddy?


----------



## MudDucker

GADawg08 said:


> Carl from Slingblade??



Boom!


----------



## bowtechrulez

*This just happend!*

That guy that shows up talking like there from the jersey shore and shows up 15 before lite min in mud buddy banging in boat the has nerve set up 150yd away 

Ya that guy just showed up


----------



## ghadarits

That guy was buying a biscuit at the same place I was this morning and he had on his waders and calls in the store……. Loved it because of this thread I had a big smile only face. It could have been the guy yelling at his kid from across the swamp last Sunday because he had a young man with him. To the kids credit he didn't have on waders or calls in the store so there is hope that he won't be that guy.


----------



## ghadarits

*I hate that for you.*



bowtechrulez said:


> That guy that shows up talking like there from the jersey shore and shows up 15 before lite min in mud buddy banging in boat the has nerve set up 150yd away
> 
> Ya that guy just showed up



That stinks especially on the last weekend.


----------



## ghadarits

*This is great stuff*



tradhunter98 said:


> I would have done on with me in it but I had face paint on!!!



Cool dog and I'm proud you didn't expose us to the face paint selfie with you and the dog. The dog wouldn't be able to show his face on the forum again due to the embarrassment of being seen with a face painter of all things.


----------



## Duckbob

Done my friends. Didn't sleep a wink, left my house at 2:00 am, drove two hours to Clewiston and was all set up an hour and a half before legal shooting time to shoot one bluebill. Sometimes you just gotta know when to let go. I'm sleeping in tomorrow and spending the day playing with my kids. No face paint or drake gear. Well maybe just my drake cap, I need a haircut bad. I'm that guy, haha.

DB


----------



## Gaducker

Waders on in the store?


----------



## Duckbob

Hey anybody know what happened to crazycarl?

DB


----------



## The Fever

You might be that guy if you blow 6 boxes of shells, continually shoot towards other hunters and blow your call at every stork you see and walk out with 2 ducks....kids these days.


----------



## Felton

HAHA or bring a 10 ga to Butler shooting T shot. Oh wait I mean nails.


----------



## steelshotslayer

You might be that guy if you can't roll out of bed in morning after tellin ya buddy you will go... (Me this morning)


----------



## T-N-T

ghadarits said:


> That guy was buying a biscuit at the same place I was this morning and he had on his waders and calls in the store……. Loved it because of this thread I had a big smile only face. It could have been the guy yelling at his kid from across the swamp last Sunday because he had a young man with him. To the kids credit he didn't have on waders or calls in the store so there is hope that he won't be that guy.



Please, please tell me this is not true!?!  "that guy" needs to take a chill pill.  I will adorn camo in the store at any given moment.  But not waders.  Thats what Crocs are for.  To get you to the water and then change.


----------



## T-N-T

steelshotslayer said:


> You might be that guy if you can't roll out of bed in morning after tellin ya buddy you will go... (Me this morning)



Some one just lost his future invite.


----------



## Felton

Don't be the guy that your buddy has to tell you to be at the ramp 15 mins earlier than he plans to be so you will get there on time.

Oh wait thats me.


----------



## steelshotslayer

TopherAndTick said:


> Some one just lost his future invite.



Ha I called him the night before and told him I wasn't gonna make it.  I've been sick all week and just didn't feel like I needed to be up this morning.


----------



## T-N-T

Felton said:


> Don't be the guy that your buddy has to tell you to be at the ramp 15 mins earlier than he plans to be so you will get there on time.
> 
> Oh wait thats me.



I tell my cousin that.  No ramp, my house.  We hunt my pond.  He still is late.  Later than I want him to be.


----------



## Felton

I would be better but I don't get home most nights until after 10. By the time I get my gear together and slow down enough to go to sleep its midnight.

5 am at the ramp comes early.


----------



## Flaustin1

Im that guy!  Ive worn my waders into a store before.  Did it just this year.  We hit a woody swamp first thing then headed to the lake.  Had to stop at the store on the way.  Whats the big deal.


----------



## acemedic1

The Guy That Wears A Duck Band Necklace AnD Ring!


----------



## tradhunter98

Congrats to steelshotslayer for getting the thread of the year award!!!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer

Thank you Thank you I wanna thank everyone that has made it possible and enjoyed the laughs.  Hopefully I can come up with an even funnier one.


----------



## 8seconds

Just walked in chick fil a in Evans and there are couple different groups of those guys all decked out in their drake pull overs


----------



## 8seconds

Those teenage guys at that


----------



## tebigcountry

I don't know how y'all feel.......but I sure miss crazy Carl......


----------



## WhackemWilly

crazycarl said:


> I'd like to see everyone on here post a clip of their calling, dog running a 150 yard blind w/multiple water entries, and a their best GA public land hunt.



Aww man, I was honestly getting excited for this one.


----------



## strutlife

Guess I'm that guy. Last time I checked, I was a man. Able to make my own decisions, buy what is in my budget, wear my clothes, whether it be waders, camo, face paint and whatever else. I served my country and last time I checked it was the land of the free. I will always be that guy, because if I want to wear my waders to the Penticostal Holiness Tent Revival on Wednesday night I will. When the time comes, that I am concerned with how others view me, then I have failed myself. If you believe in the Almighty there is but ONE judge. And he has not arrived yet. I will always respect others on the water and in the woods. I will always listen to those who can teach me new things to get better at something I know little about. I hope I DO NOT kill this thread with this because quiet a few of you have brought out some good points that can make others better at waterfowl hunting. Hope to see ya on the water, in the woods and be safe out there.


----------



## Duckdiver

"If you only knew who I really was..." - Quite possibly Top Quote of the "Post Lead Era".


----------



## Duckbob

Thank you for your service Strutlife. I'm certain this thread was intended to poke fun and laugh at ourselves and neighbors alike for doing or not doing all sorts of shenanigans. You should be proud of who you are, always. You're that guy, the guy who doesn't give a hoot what anyone else thinks cause he's content with himself. Go on brother. You can't kill this thread cause it's too funny, caught like a wildfire. Ask crazycarl, he tried and then went missing. Big country Steelshot and I are very concerned. You think he turned into a woodie hunter?Come on back crazycarl.

DB


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

crazycarl said:


> Man I see we got a bunch of duck killers on here! If you're measuring, I'd like to see everyone on here post a clip of their calling, dog running a 150 yard blind w/multiple water entries, and a their best GA public land hunt.
> 
> If you can call, train/work a lab, and kill ducks by yourself than you can talk. If not, go ahead and label yourself "that guy".


I'm assuming that when you ask this of others that you have video of you calling, and working a Lab on a 150 yard blind retrieve with multiple water entries??...........Lets see your video clip??.......What was your best Ga. public land hunt??


----------



## Gaducker

Flaustin1 said:


> Im that guy!  Ive worn my waders into a store before.  Did it just this year.  We hit a woody swamp first thing then headed to the lake.  Had to stop at the store on the way.  Whats the big deal.



Yea, i dont understand that one at all.  If i am close to the house hunting i always put my waders on at the house when they are nice and warm and my fingers still have feeling in them.   To me thats just huntin smarter not harder.  This year in monroe i had to go in a walmart at 3 am with waders on to get a battery.  Didnt see a soul 
With waders on so i must be a trend setter.  

I almost went in a hardees this morning after a hunt with em on but instead opted to go in in my sox cause i only had one boot in the truck.


----------



## T-N-T

Gaducker said:


> Yea, i dont understand that one at all.  If i am close to the house hunting i always put my waders on at the house when they are nice and warm and my fingers still have feeling in them.   To me thats just huntin smarter not harder.  This year in monroe i had to go in a walmart at 3 am with waders on to get a battery.  Didnt see a soul
> With waders on so i must be a trend setter.
> 
> I almost went in a hardees this morning after a hunt with em on but instead opted to go in in my sox cause i only had one boot in the truck.


----------



## T-N-T

Carls computer musta crashed?  Only thing I can figure.


----------



## Duckbob

Hahahaha, how'd you end up with one boot man? Yesterday I wore under armor type camo pants and shirt with shorts over them. My buddy said man you look like some strange creature with that get up. He was right, I did.

DB


----------



## redneckhunter31510

TopherAndTick said:


> I tell my cousin that.  No ramp, my house.  We hunt my pond.  He still is late.  Later than I want him to be.



I'm that guy on occasion!


----------



## Gaducker

Duckbob said:


> Hahahaha, how'd you end up with one boot man? Yesterday I wore under armor type camo pants and shirt with shorts over them. My buddy said man you look like some strange creature with that get up. He was right, I did.
> 
> DB



Fell out in the driveway this morning.


----------



## T-N-T

redneckhunter31510 said:


> I'm that guy on occasion!



I present to you all-  "that guy"

I have one-  Get up early, go hunt, shoot at no ducks, decide to leave and call it a season, look up as you paddle the canoe to finally see a duck looking down.  
      - That Guy


----------



## redneckhunter31510

What about that guy that likes to take his time to get to where you wanna go hunt, either walks slow looking at everything or just being slow and lazy


----------



## Rward3310

I was that guy today.

Set my alarm for 3:30am last night, I use 24 hour clock, so I know it was 3:30am. Woke up at 5:30, freaked out looking at the time, called the guy I was supposed to meet a more than an hour away to apologize and tell him I wasn't gonna make it. Looked at my alarms to figure out what went wrong, alarm was set to 3:30am alright, but set too weekdays only. Technology failed me today.


----------



## The Fever

TopherAndTick said:


> Carls computer musta crashed?  Only thing I can figure.



No, he asked and y'all gladly gave him what he wanted. Best way to deal with a troll is to not.


----------



## acemedic1

Do





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm assuming that when you ask this of others that you have video of you calling, and working a Lab on a 150 yard blind retrieve with multiple water entries??...........Lets see your video clip??.......What was your best Ga. public land hunt??



We Can Produce The Blind At Least...I've Seen Us Do It!


----------



## ghadarits

Everyone on this forum has been that guy in some way at one time or another I know I have. Me and another forum member that I just met this morning when I picked him up to go hunting were poking fun at each other because we both had some type of Drake clothing. I had a vest and he had the fleece pullover. Appalling I know.  
To top it off I brought an impostor Lab it's one of those dang yellow ones. Crazy Carl would not approve.


----------



## steelshotslayer

ghadarits said:


> Everyone on this forum has been that guy in some way at one time or another I know I have. Me and another forum member that I just met this morning when I picked him up to go hunting were poking fun at each other because we both had some type of Drake clothing. I had a vest and he had the fleece pullover. Appalling I know.
> To top it off I brought an impostor Lab it's one of those dang yellow ones. Crazy Carl would not approve.



Ha that was the whole point in the thread.  I can't believe you went out and got one of those dang yellow labs.  Its ok I love the chocolate ones.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Yard sale this weekend tons of Drake gear, a few yeti coolers, several pairs of costas, couple DC calls, a chocolate lab, and a merganser mount. I just don't want to be that guy anymore


----------



## WOODIE13

the one motoring up on your decoys until he saw the boat.  then he asked, what the pic was for


----------



## T-N-T

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Yard sale this weekend tons of Drake gear, a few yeti coolers, several pairs of costas, couple DC calls, a chocolate lab, and a merganser mount. I just don't want to be that guy anymore



Cancel the sale.  Consider it ALL sold!  I am going to the bank in the morning to get what I need.  I am buying it all!  How much?  Just name your price!


----------



## Duckbob

Dang, I'm glad y'all didn't let this thread die. Long live "that guy". Funny that without some of those guys, we wouldn't be here today.

DB


----------



## Duckbob

Woodie please tell me you told him it was for the forum. That'd be awesome.

DB


----------



## WOODIE13

He asked what the pic was for, my buddy went off with some superlatives, he unloaded his gun and got out of there, third time he tried to creep up on the decoys, got his truck tag too, all good


----------



## strutlife

He looks like that guy. Got a trolling motor on a duck hunting boat. Lol. I have one on mine too. It's one of those just in case the gas motor quits, I at least hopefully won't have to paddle. So, guess I'm that guy too.


----------



## WOODIE13

strutlife said:


> He looks like that guy. Got a trolling motor on a duck hunting boat. Lol. I have one on mine too. It's one of those just in case the gas motor quits, I at least hopefully won't have to paddle. So, guess I'm that guy too.


 
But not one decoy in that Sea Ark.  I have a trolling motor too, just in case, but when they motor against the bank, then see you at 60 yds in snow, well, in law enforcement, the call that a clue


----------



## steelshotslayer

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Yard sale this weekend tons of Drake gear, a few yeti coolers, several pairs of costas, couple DC calls, a chocolate lab, and a *merganser mount.* I just don't want to be that guy anymore



If this is a red breasted merganser mount I want it.


----------



## T-N-T

OK, threads are NOT for selling I have been told.  So, I will not be buying the joked about fictional merchandise.  I dont need to be "that banned guy"


----------



## WOODIE13

As long as Sparticus is not your stage name...


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Poacher*

Well gentlemen after reading about the idiots that shot all those redheads I thought of this guy. The worst of all the guys.  The poacher

This guy is a piece of trash.  He gives the rest of the guys a bad name.  I truly have no respect for these guys limits? Who needs em this guy doesn't because who cares if there are ducks to hunt 20 years from now just as long as I look cool today.  Many a good man spend years to harvest a particular bird and this guy comes in and shoots 20x the limit just because they can.  For the love of God don't be this guy.


----------



## Duckbob

Sounds like a crazycarl move.

DB


----------



## king killer delete

TopherAndTick said:


> OK, threads are NOT for selling I have been told.  So, I will not be buying the joked about fictional merchandise.  I dont need to be "that banned guy"


 Your ok you just need to wash your face or you may be that guy


----------



## T-N-T

killer elite said:


> Your ok you just need to wash your face or you may be that guy



Well, "that guy" got 6 pages so far.  He is actually the most "popular guy" as far as I can see.  I might just print this thread out so I can have wife do flash cards with me so I get it all right for next season.  

I had to change my Avatar as I was constantly a Pro Face Paint guy.  Then I realized my old pic was No Paint.  So, in effort to not be "that hypocrite guy" I only had one option...


----------



## king killer delete

TopherAndTick said:


> Well, "that guy" got 6 pages so far.  He is actually the most "popular guy" as far as I can see.  I might just print this thread out so I can have wife do flash cards with me so I get it all right for next season.
> 
> I had to change my Avatar as I was constantly a Pro Face Paint guy.  Then I realized my old pic was No Paint.  So, in effort to not be "that hypocrite guy" I only had one option...


Do you have a Yeti cooler? You may be that guy.


----------



## king killer delete

WOODIE13 said:


> But not one decoy in that Sea Ark.  I have a trolling motor too, just in case, but when they motor against the bank, then see you at 60 yds in snow, well, in law enforcement, the call that a clue


Where is your dog in the pic. The only man I know that has an attack dog retreiver.


----------



## T-N-T

killer elite said:


> Do you have a Yeti cooler? You may be that guy.





I didnt buy it,  IF that helps.  I didnt even ask for it.  It just showed up.  Honest!


----------



## JustUs4All

I have a sneaking suspicion that every duck hunter has been that guy at least once.


----------



## king killer delete

JustUs4All said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that every duck hunter has been that guy at least once.


That is fact and they all know it


----------



## king killer delete

TopherAndTick said:


> I didnt buy it,  IF that helps.  I didnt even ask for it.  It just showed up.  Honest!


Sounds like a good story


----------



## T-N-T

killer elite said:


> Sounds like a good story



  I wanted one for all the right reasons.  Durability and the disgust with breaking other coolers every year.
Talked how I might buy on ONE day.  But Im too cheap to really do it.
So one day my dad showed up with one he got 50% off as a kickback from an RV dealer he bought a 5er from then referred a friend to buy a 5er.  
So, I will try my best to take pics of my ducks in my truck on top of my Yeti.  I know you guys love that the best.  Maybe I will even drag into the pond and hunt off it and then photo it in the grass with 40+ birds hanging off it.


----------



## steelshotslayer

TopherAndTick said:


> I wanted one for all the right reasons.  Durability and the disgust with breaking other coolers every year.
> Talked how I might buy on ONE day.  But Im too cheap to really do it.
> So one day my dad showed up with one he got 50% off as a kickback from an RV dealer he bought a 5er from then referred a friend to buy a 5er.
> So, I will try my best to take pics of my ducks in my truck on top of my Yeti.  I know you guys love that the best.  Maybe I will even drag into the pond and hunt off it and then photo it in the grass with 40+ birds hanging off it.



Gonna be that guy eh???


----------



## king killer delete

TopherAndTick said:


> I wanted one for all the right reasons.  Durability and the disgust with breaking other coolers every year.
> Talked how I might buy on ONE day.  But Im too cheap to really do it.
> So one day my dad showed up with one he got 50% off as a kickback from an RV dealer he bought a 5er from then referred a friend to buy a 5er.
> So, I will try my best to take pics of my ducks in my truck on top of my Yeti.  I know you guys love that the best.  Maybe I will even drag into the pond and hunt off it and then photo it in the grass with 40+ birds hanging off it.


You know that is about 3 to 4 dozen real good decoys,


----------



## WOODIE13

I hear they double well as an oven too


----------



## T-N-T

WOODIE13 said:


> I hear they double well as an oven too



Makes sense.


----------



## strutlife

Maybe "that guy" will continue on to 2014-15 season opener?


----------



## illinoishunter77

steelshotslayer said:


> I'll go first.  Running back to the boat ramp on the jewel one morning.  I look to my left and there is a gentleman sitting there in a blind duck hunting wearing an orange hat.  Now  I can understand wearing one maybe if your walking to your swamp, but to actually sit there and hunt wearing an orange hat.
> 
> Even better the ever popular I can't hunt all day guy-  This guy wants to be a duck hunter yet he may have a wife, woman like qualities, or kids you can spot this guy through the conversation prior to the hunt.  It usually goes something like this.
> That Guy- Hey man how long are we gonna be gone.
> Me- I dont know 10 o clock at the earliest unless we limit before then.
> That Guy- Man I can't be gone all day.
> Me- We are going hunting what do you expect.
> That Guy- I don't know I figured 8 am.
> Me- Just stay at home man.


In my opinion, if you're hunting the jewel, you are "that guy".


----------



## Wlrountree

How about the new duck hunter/caller

Blows his bargain teal call at everything in sight, but mostly mergansers and can't understand why nothing comes over. 

Or the I don't need a blind to hunt out of the boat. They're used to seeing boats

And for my story, had some guys set up about 75 yards behind us two weekends before the end of season. They had a decent morning and we were in the wrong spot. With the tide, thier birds start coming over where our one drake was at. When we cut loose to go get our drake we saw several hens and realized our duck was up the creek. Mixed with the hens, a cormorant. Tey then proceeded to scoop em all up and head to the landing, shooting all the way out


----------



## andyparm

How did I miss all of this fun??!!! Especially the break dance bomb!! Crazy Ca-ca-ca-ca-Carl! 

It's easy to spot this guy. He comes on the forum everyday and still misses the bulk of the best thread all season. I'm 'that guy' today.


----------



## 10gaMafia

That guy who sneaks through the woods to the edge of the corn field and takes 2 shots at our FB Canada dekes, them runs.

and then watching my uncle in law(from NY) chase that guy down and give him an Italian verbal beatdown.  Personally I was thinking he had a gun and might not be best to confront, but I was a guest, so....


----------



## hawghntr21

That guy who gets on GON Forum to do some cyber scouting because he is too lazy to get out and find the birds himself.


----------



## WOODIE13

If you claim to need 200 shotgun shells to kill your 3 wood ducks, while standing in line at a WMA on the opener, freshly decked out with the latest DC and DD outdoor apparel, which you forgot to remove the price tag on a couple items, you are that guy.


----------



## trophyslayer

Saw the "wears the waders in the truck/gas station" guy last weekend of the season. He walked with a strut all the way to his toyota and his shiny aluminum bass tracker with a2x4 blind frame sitting in it. 

I have a yeti because I will never have to buy another cooler again plus get free ice for life.

I dont know if y'all have checked out drakes nicer clothing but for the same price it beats ole polo, tommy, nautica, etc. out of the water on quality and you dont have to iron it. If i'm that guy for wearing nice clothes to my desk job then so be it. I also have a drake jacket that my smokin hot wife bought me and I wear the heck out of it.


----------



## Duckbob

TS, we all have some sort of Drake gear. They make good stuff. I myself just got a waterproof cap from them and I have a pair of waders of theirs that are so old the dang logo is different. It's got a sillouette of a duck and it says drake in block letters. We have all been and still are some of these guys, but not all of them. I think as long as weren't not the guy with the bad hunting etiquette we should be fine. The rest is just a matter of personal preference.

DB


----------



## WOODIE13

All about pacing yourself


----------



## T-N-T

trophyslayer said:


> I also have a drake jacket that my smokin hot wife bought me and I wear the heck out of it.


----------



## vrooom

If you feel the need to tell strangers on them internets that your wife is "smoking hot" you might be that guy


----------



## trophyslayer

vrooom said:


> If you feel the need to tell strangers on them internets that your wife is "smoking hot" you might be that guy



touche sir... touche


----------



## Duckbob

I think that comment deserves a pic to go along with it.

DB


----------



## T-N-T

Duckbob said:


> I think that comment deserves a pic to go along with it.
> 
> DB



wife or jacket?


----------



## steelshotslayer

Duckbob said:


> I think that comment deserves a pic to go along with it.
> 
> DB



Hear hear you don't get to make claims such as those without visual evidence to back them up.


----------



## 91lawrence

I think that Crazycarl was just speaking the truth. Where did he go?


----------



## 91lawrence

If you spend more time on GON forum then you do hunting you're THAT GUY


----------



## trophyslayer

Just so you dont think I was a liar about the jacket... I'm wearing it in the first picture


----------



## tebigcountry

91lawrence said:


> I think that Crazycarl was just speaking the truth. Where did he go?



Here we go again!!!!


----------



## tebigcountry

trophyslayer said:


> Just so you dont think I was a liar about the jacket... I'm wearing it in the first picture



Great lookin pics of you two.......and the jacket ain't half bad either.....


----------



## Duckbob

Dang. Brag on my friend.

DB


----------



## trophyslayer

Thanks fellas... you cant tell it in these pictures but she's got really bad issues with her eyes...


























She cant tell she's too purdy for me


----------



## tebigcountry

91lawrence said:


> If you spend more time on GON forum then you do hunting you're THAT GUY



You in the blind after sun down my man??


----------



## steelshotslayer

tebigcountry said:


> You in the blind after sun down my man??



op2:


----------



## Duckbob

Don't sell yourself short and don't get off topic, you're still that guy. With the smoking hot wife and the pics to prove it.

DB


----------



## tebigcountry

steelshotslayer said:


> op2:



I was about to send u a p.m.


----------



## Duckbob

91lawrence is related to crazycarl?

DB


----------



## chet1725

*What about that 'angry' guy*

The angry guy hasn't been given credit yet. The guy that storms out of the blind while cussing his dog. When you ask him if he is taking a walking stick into the water with him, he turns and stares a hole right back thru you. This guy always cools off though, right when he trips and falls in. He thinks he's angry, I think hes funny.


----------



## tebigcountry

I got one......

If you wait until the sixth page and your post number 294......and your only intention is to get attention or to stir the pot......

You are without question....beyond the shadow of a doubt....that guy.


----------



## steelshotslayer

91lawrence said:


> If you spend more time on GON forum then you do hunting you're THAT GUY



Well dang you caught me.  I am that guy because unfortunately besides steelshotslayer duck killer extraordinaire I also hold the titles of Daddy, Hubby, and the one no man wants Businessman.  So when I am not out cutting feathers which isn't as much as I would like I attempt to live vicariously through these gentleman and hope I might get an invite every now and then with some of these killers.


----------



## steelshotslayer

trophyslayer said:


> Just so you dont think I was a liar about the jacket... I'm wearing it in the first picture



Ok I give it to you shes hot, but why do you two look familiar? Where in middle GA are ya from?


----------



## trophyslayer

Bonaire born and raised


----------



## steelshotslayer

trophyslayer said:


> Bonaire born and raised



Hmm guess not.  Your about an hour from me


----------



## The Fever

trophyslayer said:


> Just so you dont think I was a liar about the jacket... I'm wearing it in the first picture



Hey hey lets not turn this into a contest of who can snag and take a hot woman hunting....


That guy posts only


----------



## king killer delete

trophyslayer said:


> Bonaire born and raised


 dont lie you are from Byron


----------



## king killer delete

91lawrence said:


> I think that Crazycarl was just speaking the truth. Where did he go?


 Far away and he will never return.


----------



## king killer delete

The Fever said:


> Hey hey lets not turn this into a contest of who can snag and take a hot woman hunting....
> 
> 
> That guy posts only


 The Fever , I saw you on 95 looking for a ride to Butler. That guy


----------



## steelshotslayer

killer elite said:


> The Fever , I saw you on 95 looking for a ride to Butler. That guy



Even if he is That Guy why in the world would you ever want to go to Butler


----------



## trophyslayer

steelshotslayer said:


> Even if he is That Guy why in the world would you ever want to go to Butler



the only reason people go to butler is to get a speeding ticket


----------



## trophyslayer

killer elite said:


> dont lie you are from Byron



Negative... we don't claim that side of the interstate too often


----------



## steelshotslayer

trophyslayer said:


> the only reason people go to butler is to get a speeding ticket



Barrows has some sweet deals on guns sometimes one stop shop in all.  You  can get gas, a pack of smokes, tires rotated, and a new glock.


----------



## NCHillbilly

10gaMafia said:


> That guy who sneaks through the woods to the edge of the corn field and takes 2 shots at our FB Canada dekes, them runs.
> 
> and then watching my uncle in law(from NY) chase that guy down and give him an Italian verbal beatdown.  Personally I was thinking he had a gun and might not be best to confront, but I was a guest, so....



  I bet he was a bit surprised.


----------



## steelshotslayer

NCHillbilly said:


> I bet he was a bit surprised.



You have no idea.  That man started chasing me and I was like cr!!!  p.  I haven't ran so fast in my entire life.


----------



## The Fever

killer elite said:


> The Fever , I saw you on 95 looking for a ride to Butler. That guy



You are dang right...however I took one box of shells...didn't call....and killed twice the birds of anyone that day....I am...that guy that kills ducks in butler....... I just don't want to see him get his feelings hurt....looking out for a fellow waterfowler..


----------



## The Fever

steelshotslayer said:


> Even if he is That Guy why in the world would you ever want to go to Butler



Some people are handicapped by college payments, wedding saving, and general life situations....I can tell you one thing...the blokes sitting in blind 18 were that guy and his twin....hail called and shot all darn morning and came out with two ducks...hit us with shot across blind 17 multiple times...never heard three louder people in a duck blind....


----------



## The Fever

trophyslayer said:


> the only reason people go to butler is to get a speeding ticket



I have fun sitting in the dark watching yall get pulled over....never gets old...


----------



## Felton

chet1725 said:


> The angry guy hasn't been given credit yet.



I was that guy once. 

But only after "THAT GUY" backed my truck into the Altamaha!

The trucks ok don't ask about "that guy" he hasn't been seen in a while


----------



## Wings n horns

I'm that guy numerous times

1) the one who is always late in the group (guilty) my defense having two small kids who might let's you sleep for maybe a hour at a time before freaking out in the middle of the night which take a hour to convince to go back to sleep and yes it's a EVERY night thing.

2) the guy who wears waders into the gas station or Waffle House because I forgot my boots at home or my pants 

3)own a choclate lab 

4) hangs lanyard on mirror (only during season) so I won't forget it, I know someone has done that before other than me if you have you know the feeling kinda like hunting naked

I like being this guy especially number 1 makes for good entertainment before shooting light  hope I can make someone laugh


----------



## Duckbob

Oh we're all laughing, it's awesome. Cause you don't hunt with us. Nah, hey do it the best way you know how as long as you're having fun and not hurting anyone.

DB


----------



## steelshotslayer

I can say I feel the mans pain I have 10 month old twins.  This year had some rough mornings go along with it.  Many morning the only sleep I got was the truck ride to the water.


----------



## Duckbob

I feel both of you guys pain. Good dad's being good dad's. Personally I get tired and sleepy late. My ride to the water is 2 1/2 hours with a quick stop for coffee and snacks. I gotta leave my house at 2am and I normally don't get to bed until around 1. Afterwards I get back home about 2 or 3 and I'm out of commission. Doesn't make the wife or kids too happy at all. Most days I suck it up and go do whatever they want but sometimes I crash hard.

DB


----------



## Pine Knot Peeps

Hey fellas, new to the Waterfowl forum. Have been rolling from this thread! Well done! 

Have you ever hunted with "that guy" that minutes before legal, with birds swarming overhead, whips out a Qbeam from nowhere, shines and spooks the birds, and all he has to say is....."yep.....mallards"


----------



## steelshotslayer

Pine Knot Peeps said:


> Hey fellas, new to the Waterfowl forum. Have been rolling from this thread! Well done!
> 
> Have you ever hunted with "that guy" that minutes before legal, with birds swarming overhead, whips out a Qbeam from nowhere, shines and spooks the birds, and all he has to say is....."yep.....mallards"



No I can't say I have, but I will say he probably wouldn't make it back to the ramp if he did.


----------



## millet21

Any of the below makes you that guy:

Face paint
Using a mojo
Extended range choke tube
Knowing how many ducks you shot this season
Using Hevi-metal
Having duck stickers on your truck
Jeans tucked in boots
Lanyard with more than 2 duck calls
Using a mojo
Killing a hooded merganser
MOJO
Barrel stickers
Calling at divers
Calling at wood ducks90% of GA "duck hunters"


----------



## tradhunter98

Dang, I use paint have more then 2 calls(ones a cutdown so that's a plus) shoot mergs, call at divers. One  day just one day I would like to be a real. Duck hunter.


----------



## king killer delete

I have cleaned this up. I will say no more.


----------



## T-N-T

millet21 said:


> Any of the below makes you that guy:
> 
> Face paint
> Using a mojo
> Extended range choke tube
> Knowing how many ducks you shot this season
> Using Hevi-metal
> Having duck stickers on your truck
> Jeans tucked in boots
> Lanyard with more than 2 duck calls
> Using a mojo
> Killing a hooded merganser
> MOJO
> Barrel stickers
> Calling at divers
> Calling at wood ducks90% of GA "duck hunters"



Im that guy on several accounts.  But, when you do turn a wood duck with a call it will be a very shocking and fulfilling morning.  I promise you that.


----------



## steelshotslayer

TopherAndTick said:


> Im that guy on several accounts.  But, when you do turn a wood duck with a call it will be a very shocking and fulfilling morning.  I promise you that.



Actually seen several woodies turn to a call.  To the guys that say a woodie isn't worth your time.  I think you say that cause well your calling skills aren't up to par.    Might wanna work on that and you will be able to turn ol woodrow


----------



## T-N-T

And,  its Hard to beat the beauty of a Woody Drake.  Especially here in the south of GA...


----------



## millet21

TopherAndTick said:


> And,  its Hard to beat the beauty of a Woody Drake.  Especially here in the south of GA...



Meh. After a few years you'll get tired of shooting wood ducks. Bout the time you realize they are not actually turning to your wood duck call


----------



## T-N-T

millet21 said:


> Meh. After a few years you'll get tired of shooting wood ducks. Bout the time you realize they are not actually turning to your wood duck call



Oh, Im tired of them.  I like other birds better.  But I dont get a lot of choice here.  And I dont whine and complain all day on GON about lack of ducks.  I will take what I get.  Even if on some days its only a few wood ducks.  Some days its a pair of mallards.  Some days its several mallards and wood ducks.  But in the end I will not gripe that All I have is not good enough because other people are trying to hunt too and ruining MY hunt.  not gonna happen.


----------



## steelshotslayer

millet21 said:


> Meh. After a few years you'll get tired of shooting wood ducks. Bout the time you realize they are not actually turning to your wood duck call



Ladies and Gentlemen the Duck Guru has spoken


----------



## Flaustin1

Ive turned em before.  Hundreds of acres of flooded timber/grass and they come from the other side when i call.  Yea, id say i turned em.


----------



## quacksmacker09

Nothing wrong with shooting wood ducks. Some of us live between 2 flyways... Not like were choosing to shoot woodies over mallards/sprigs/divers etc. Lol at some of you..... Shot ALOT of divers this year. But its honestly nice after youve diver hunted 25+ times to hit the wood duck hole and be back to the house by 8am. Didnt have to throw out a big spread, cuss fools at the boat ramp, getting beat to your spot, and have working birds skybusted.


----------



## MudDucker

millet21 said:


> Meh. After a few years you'll get tired of shooting wood ducks. Bout the time you realize they are not actually turning to your wood duck call




Hmmm, now there is NO DOUBT ... you are THAT GUY!


----------



## andyparm

millet21 said:


> Any of the below makes you that guy:
> 
> Face paint
> Using a mojo
> Extended range choke tube
> Knowing how many ducks you shot this season
> Using Hevi-metal
> Having duck stickers on your truck
> Jeans tucked in boots
> Lanyard with more than 2 duck calls
> Using a mojo
> Killing a hooded merganser
> MOJO
> Barrel stickers
> Calling at divers
> Calling at wood ducks90% of GA "duck hunters"





millet21 said:


> Meh. After a few years you'll get tired of shooting wood ducks. Bout the time you realize they are not actually turning to your wood duck call



Hahaha I like this guy! What he's trying to say is, and I quote, "Every duck hunter is THAT guy. Including me."

I've been duck hunting for 20 years and hope to hunt many many more and have not and will not ever get tired of seeing wood ducks flood a swamp right as light starts breaking the horizon. Any duck is a good duck in my book. Working a few mallards into the deeks or watching gadwalls locked up from the next galaxy is amazing. Wood ducks piling into a swamp or 50 teal landing in front of you before you can even flinch is amazing. 200 (or more) bluebills piling in the decoys or watching 1000+ scoters flying around in circles is amazing. Watching thousands...and thousands and thousands of snow geese fly overhead or having a few stray canadas do a fly by at 10 yards is amazing. Finding a random straight away in a creek that hooded mergansers are piling into is not a terrible thing either...

I am definitely THAT guy who likes all of the above plus more. If you're not THAT guy you're doing it wrong.


----------



## steelshotslayer

andyparm said:


> Hahaha I like this guy! What he's trying to say is, and I quote, "Every duck hunter is THAT guy. Including me."
> 
> I've been duck hunting for 20 years and hope to hunt many many more and have not and will not ever get tired of seeing wood ducks flood a swamp right as light starts breaking the horizon. Any duck is a good duck in my book. Working a few mallards into the deeks or watching gadwalls locked up from the next galaxy is amazing. Wood ducks piling into a swamp or 50 teal landing in front of you before you can even flinch is amazing. 200 (or more) bluebills piling in the decoys or watching 1000+ scoters flying around in circles is amazing. Watching thousands...and thousands and thousands of snow geese fly overhead or having a few stray canadas do a fly by at 10 yards is amazing. Finding a random straight away in a creek that hooded mergansers are piling into is not a terrible thing either...
> 
> I am definitely THAT guy who likes all of the above plus more. If you're not THAT guy you're doing it wrong.




Well said Andy I don't there is a single duck hunter out there that would turn down being that guy for some of the opportunities gained from it.


----------



## rnelson5

Wow opening this thread was like opening a can of worms. 

I have at one point in time or either still do the following that constitutes you being 'that guy' according to the 7 pages listed here.
-had barrel stickers
-used a mojo
-wear face paint
-have duck stickers on my truck
-claim that shooting woodies is for begginers
-have multiple calls on my lanyard that i don't use
-wear drake stuff (i just got a new 4 in 1)
-post pics on GON and FB 
-walked into Waffle House with calls around my neck
-have a hoodie mounted
-know exactly how many ducks my group has killed and where

And i know i am missing several........ that guy went from knowing nothing about the sport of duck hunting to being pretty successful. That guy has learned a lot from trial and error becasue no one in his family hunted. That guy spends more time than most doing something that involves waterfowl. That guy at 25 years old with his OWN resources has taken 27 different species of waterfowl. That guy might brag sometimes but it is because he is proud of his accomplishments.That guy has found a passion that has and still is changing his life. Thay guy is me and i wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## steelshotslayer

rnelson5 said:


> Wow opening this thread was like opening a can of worms.
> 
> I have at one point in time or either still do the following that constitutes you being 'that guy' according to the 7 pages listed here.
> 
> -used a mojo
> -wear face paint
> -have duck stickers on my truck
> -claim that shooting woodies is for begginers
> -have multiple calls on my lanyard that i don't use
> -wear drake stuff (i just got a new 4 in 1)
> -post pics on GON and FB
> -walked into Waffle House with calls around my neck
> 
> And i know i am missing several........ that guy went from knowing nothing about the sport of duck hunting to being pretty successful. That guy has learned a lot from trial and error becasue no one in his family hunted. That guy spends more time than most doing something that involves waterfowl. That guy at 25 years old with his OWN resources has taken 27 different species of waterfowl. That guy might brag sometimes but it is because he is proud of his accomplishments.That guy has found a passion that has and still is changing his life. Thay guy is me and i wouldn't change a thing.



I ment it to make folks laugh with over exaggerated statements, but some ppl got a littler serious about it.


----------



## tebigcountry

rnelson5 said:


> Wow opening this thread was like opening a can of worms.
> 
> I have at one point in time or either still do the following that constitutes you being 'that guy' according to the 7 pages listed here.
> 
> -used a mojo
> -wear face paint
> -have duck stickers on my truck
> -claim that shooting woodies is for begginers
> -have multiple calls on my lanyard that i don't use
> -wear drake stuff (i just got a new 4 in 1)
> -post pics on GON and FB
> -walked into Waffle House with calls around my neck
> 
> And i know i am missing several........ that guy went from knowing nothing about the sport of duck hunting to being pretty successful. That guy has learned a lot from trial and error becasue no one in his family hunted. That guy spends more time than most doing something that involves waterfowl. That guy at 25 years old with his OWN resources has taken 27 different species of waterfowl. That guy might brag sometimes but it is because he is proud of his accomplishments.That guy has found a passion that has and still is changing his life. Thay guy is me and i wouldn't change a thing.



You go boy......you took the words right out of my mouth....

I too am proud of "that guy" that I am today.


----------



## tradhunter98

Yeah Robby you are a good that guy.


----------



## tebigcountry

steelshotslayer said:


> I ment it to make folks laugh with over exaggerated statements, but some ppl got a littler serious about it.



2 or 3 out of how many posts??????sad to say....but they are out there......can't fix ignorance my man.


----------



## The Fever

tebigcountry said:


> 2 or 3 out of how many posts??????sad to say....but they are out there......can't fix ignorance my man.



cant fix that guy either


----------



## tradhunter98

Your that guy if you say you have never been that guy.


----------



## tebigcountry

tradhunter98 said:


> Your that guy if you say you have never been that guy.



Tru dat my man.......tru dat.


----------



## millet21

I like the sweet turn this thread took. It's cute.


----------



## Duckbob

Steelshot, you have more replies than Lauren. This is legendary status my friend.

DB


----------



## steelshotslayer

Well I can tell you this much I am not as good looking as her


----------



## Headsortails

millet21 said:


> Any of the below makes you that guy:
> 
> Face paint
> Using a mojo
> Extended range choke tube
> Knowing how many ducks you shot this season
> Using Hevi-metal
> Having duck stickers on your truck
> Jeans tucked in boots
> Lanyard with more than 2 duck calls
> Using a mojo
> Killing a hooded merganser
> MOJO
> Barrel stickers
> Calling at divers
> Calling at wood ducks90% of GA "duck hunters"



I hate when people bad mouth my barrel stickers!


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Bragger*

This guy well he likes to boast and who can blame him.  He shot a limit every other day this season.  He has more bands around his neck than you heard at lollapalooza this year and by god he lets you know it.  He wears those bad boys as if he were a Medal of Honor recipient.  Most of the time this guy has to be taken in small doses because you can only hear about how he shot that double Miner Banded mallard at 60 yards in gale force winds and 2 foot of snow only so many times before you want to kill him.  Its ok to be this guy be proud, but tone it down a bit.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Married Guy*

This guy is many of us (Please god don't let my wife see this)  he works 40 + hours a week, puts food on the table, and attempts to be the best father he can but as many of you know duck season changes a man.  You can spot this guy from the dogged out look he has from being purely exhausted from long days in the office to long mornings in the blind.  Worst of all his honey do list triples in duck season cause why not torture the poor guy when hes wore out.  It gets worse cause he was already on a short leash, but boys momma tighted up on that bad boy come November.  He can be heard leaving the boat ramp on the phone saying "No honey I'm on the way.  I promise.  Yes Honey.  No I don't know what time I left.  Yes I realize you wanted to go shopping.  I'll be there when I can. "  Then as he hangs up the phone grinning from ear to ear and telling his buddies I'll be there when I get there.  ( Gotta keep up appreances)  Good luck to all you married guys I feel for ya.


----------



## rnelson5

steelshotslayer said:


> This guy is many of us (Please god don't let my wife see this)  he works 40 + hours a week, puts food on the table, and attempts to be the best father he can but as many of you know duck season changes a man.  You can spot this guy from the dogged out look he has from being purely exhausted from long days in the office to long mornings in the blind.  Worst of all his honey do list triples in duck season cause why not torture the poor guy when hes wore out.  It gets worse cause he was already on a short leash, but boys momma tighted up on that bad boy come November.  He can be heard leaving the boat ramp on the phone saying "No honey I'm on the way.  I promise.  Yes Honey.  No I don't know what time I left.  Yes I realize you wanted to go shopping.  I'll be there when I can. "  Then as he hangs up the phone grinning from ear to ear and telling his buddies I'll be there when I get there.  ( Gotta keep up appreances)  Good luck to all you married guys I feel for ya.


----------



## ghadarits

*and then...................*



steelshotslayer said:


> This guy is many of us (Please god don't let my wife see this)  he works 40 + hours a week, puts food on the table, and attempts to be the best father he can but as many of you know duck season changes a man.  You can spot this guy from the dogged out look he has from being purely exhausted from long days in the office to long mornings in the blind.  Worst of all his honey do list triples in duck season cause why not torture the poor guy when hes wore out.  It gets worse cause he was already on a short leash, but boys momma tighted up on that bad boy come November.  He can be heard leaving the boat ramp on the phone saying "No honey I'm on the way.  I promise.  Yes Honey.  No I don't know what time I left.  Yes I realize you wanted to go shopping.  I'll be there when I can. "  Then as he hangs up the phone grinning from ear to ear and telling his buddies I'll be there when I get there.  ( Gotta keep up appreances)  Good luck to all you married guys I feel for ya.



your kids go off to college and the wife is finally used to your being home 3 hours past the time you said you would be home because its been happening that way for the last 27 years.


----------



## rnelson5

That guy that gets bashed on other forums and then comes to a new one to take out his anger. That guy who belittles a species of duck because he shot a new species. That guy who claims to be a veteran hardcore duck hunter not realizing that all his posts can still be seen from two years ago stating he was a newbie. That guy who feels insecure so he has to try and stand out in the crowd.............. THAT GUY!!!!


----------



## rnelson5

steelshotslayer said:


> This guy is many of us (Please god don't let my wife see this)  he works 40 + hours a week, puts food on the table, and attempts to be the best father he can but as many of you know duck season changes a man.  You can spot this guy from the dogged out look he has from being purely exhausted from long days in the office to long mornings in the blind.  Worst of all his honey do list triples in duck season cause why not torture the poor guy when hes wore out.  It gets worse cause he was already on a short leash, but boys momma tighted up on that bad boy come November.  He can be heard leaving the boat ramp on the phone saying "No honey I'm on the way.  I promise.  Yes Honey.  No I don't know what time I left.  Yes I realize you wanted to go shopping.  I'll be there when I can. "  Then as he hangs up the phone grinning from ear to ear and telling his buddies I'll be there when I get there.  ( Gotta keep up appreances)  Good luck to all you married guys I feel for ya.





steelshotslayer said:


> Well I can tell you this much I am not as good looking as her




Forget the first post. You better hope your wife don't see the other one


----------



## steelshotslayer

ghadarits said:


> your kids go off to college and the wife is finally used to your being home 3 hours past the time you said you would be home because its been happening that way for the last 27 years.



O that would be nice.... if she doesnt leave me because of it before then.   She was talking to one of her girlfriends before the season (her husband doesnt hunt) and was telling her how bad she HATED duck season.  For the life of me I can't think of why.


----------



## steelshotslayer

rnelson5 said:


> Forget the first post. You better hope your wife don't see the other one


----------



## Duckbob

Steelshot, wanna see how she learns to LOVE duck season? Take a 10 day deer hunting trip a few states away. Or even 2 5 day trips in the same year. Trust me, my wife loves duck season cause she knows I'm coming home the same day. Most of the time. Then you say, honey I need to hunt. Deer or ducks, you decide but I need to go hunt.

DB


----------



## ghadarits

*It is nice*



steelshotslayer said:


> O that would be nice.... if she doesnt leave me because of it before then.   She was talking to one of her girlfriends before the season (her husband doesnt hunt) and was telling her how bad she HATED duck season.  For the life of me I can't think of why.



It only takes 20+ years to get to the point that she expects you to be 1-3 hours late. My wife refers to it as the Gary time warp. 

When the kids were little and I would take them on an adventure like building a fort or hunting arrowheads she would get freaked out after a few hours of me being gone with three kids between 6 and 9 years old by myself (our daughter and two nephews). Then she learned to enjoy the time she had to herself.


----------



## steelshotslayer

Really guys mine isn't that bad.  She has been an angel I got to go on a 4 day Red fishing trip when the boys were 3 months old


----------



## Duckbob

Mine's great if only I didn't want to gut her like a fish at least once a day. Nah I'm kidding, her father and brothers have always hunted so she knew what she was getting herself into. Calls herself a semi annual woods widow cause she loses her hubby to the woods half the year.

DB


----------



## king killer delete

Disney world. All you got to do is takem 8 times a year


----------



## Duckbob

Works for a limited amount of time. I have annual passes, I know this.

DB


----------



## Duckbob

That's another thing that drives me nuts, she packs like we ain't ever coming back.


----------



## T-N-T

Married guy-  Im that guy.   I just say be back in a little bit.  She knows that means way later.  Maybe dark.  Maybe dark-thirty.  But my super is always there waiting on me.  7 years now.  super still there every time.  I Love being "married guy".


----------



## steelshotslayer

TopherAndTick said:


> Married guy-  Im that guy.   I just say be back in a little bit.  She knows that means way later.  Maybe dark.  Maybe dark-thirty.  But my super is always there waiting on me.  7 years now.  super still there every time.  I Love being "married guy".


 
Supper whats that?  Poor girl cant boil water without burning herself.  I have to do all the cookin.


----------



## fish hawk

Yall better get yall's womenz in line.


----------



## strutlife

Im the guy with two kinds of calls because I may loose one, one may freeze up, who knows what is gonna happen? I may get mad at it when it freezes and give it a launch into greener pastures.  They is one thang for sure, I will be prepared. Alot of yall would be amazed at how to use a military entrenching tool as a poop stool. It's alot better than squating cause u might fall in what you just got rid of. Yep, take one of those with me. I should design some t shirts with ducks decoying saying "I'm that guy". Don't get no ideas. Shirts are being made.


----------



## rnelson5

strutlife said:


> Im the guy with two kinds of calls because I may loose one, one may freeze up, who knows what is gonna happen? I may get mad at it when it freezes and give it a launch into greener pastures.  They is one thang for sure, I will be prepared. Alot of yall would be amazed at how to use a military entrenching tool as a poop stool. It's alot better than squating cause u might fall in what you just got rid of. Yep, take one of those with me. I should design some t shirts with ducks decoying saying "I'm that guy". Don't get no ideas. Shirts are being made.



I bet killer knows military tool trick


----------



## steelshotslayer

As I've always said I'm not a bear I don't go in the woods.  Never have and hopefully never will.


----------



## Gaducker

steelshotslayer said:


> As I've always said I'm not a bear I don't go in the woods.  Never have and hopefully never will.




Never?  Ever? really?


----------



## fish hawk

steelshotslayer said:


> As I've always said I'm not a bear I don't go in the woods.  Never have and hopefully never will.



You just haven put together the right combination of foods and day old coffee.......Yet!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer

Yep Never Ever not even on the river for a day and a half... Shocking I know


----------



## king killer delete

Alright  keep it clean


----------



## Woods Savvy

The guy that's agreed that what he spends during duck season. That he gives his wife the same amount. I'm that guy!!


----------



## steelshotslayer

Woods Savvy said:


> The guy that's agreed that what he spends during duck season. That he gives his wife the same amount. I'm that guy!!



You my friend either have deep pockets or are just plain crazy... Probably both.... I have found lie about how much you spend and never ever for the love of god EVER bring receipts home from the office.  My wife thinks I only spend about 1/10th of what I actually do on duck season.   If I didn't I would be buying manicures and pedicures along with massages and spa days for the entire year.


----------



## patcavscout

I swear my waders are like a laxative or they somehow magically expand the water in my bladder x10. 

So I have been "this guy". The guy who when everyone is staying at the same house to go out in the morning because 3 AM comes early has a couple drinks. And why not? Everyone is having a few. But "this guy" starts mixing a drink and before long its a one man race to the bottom of the bottle. Prompting all of this guy's buddies to ask "Pat are you gonna be good to go in the morning?" To which this guy responds "aH YeAaa I'm ready to go soon as youse guys are!!!!" 3 AM comes and I'm laying ON, not IN my bed in the same tshirt and blue jeans from the night prior and my lights to my room come on with my peeps standing there in duck blind camo yelling at me to get up. I stumble out to the truck after someones tells me my gun is already in the truck after stumbling around looking for it. (I'm still clearly under the influence) get to the gas station to buy ice and I require lots of coffee and gatorade. Despite my slowness we still get to the spot just prior to shooting light.

I wish I could say my shame would stop here but it hasn't happened just once. But hey! I am an Irish/German kid from Wisconsin.


----------



## Woods Savvy

It's the only way it would work for me friend, I do not recommend are wish that upon any of my fellow duck killers.


----------



## tradhunter98

Or the boy who is homeschooled and hunts 2 times a week and can't drive so his mom fills in at the store so dad can take off and go with him. But this doesn't stop at the end Of hunting season this goes on thru spring, summer and fall chasing those things that swim around in the lake.


----------



## king killer delete

patcavscout said:


> I swear my waders are like a laxative or they somehow magically expand the water in my bladder x10.
> 
> So I have been "this guy". The guy who when everyone is staying at the same house to go out in the morning because 3 AM comes early has a couple drinks. And why not? Everyone is having a few. But "this guy" starts mixing a drink and before long its a one man race to the bottom of the bottle. Prompting all of this guy's buddies to ask "Pat are you gonna be good to go in the morning?" To which this guy responds "aH YeAaa I'm ready to go soon as youse guys are!!!!" 3 AM comes and I'm laying ON, not IN my bed in the same tshirt and blue jeans from the night prior and my lights to my room come on with my peeps standing there in duck blind camo yelling at me to get up. I stumble out to the truck after someones tells me my gun is already in the truck after stumbling around looking for it. (I'm still clearly under the influence) get to the gas station to buy ice and I require lots of coffee and gatorade. Despite my slowness we still get to the spot just prior to shooting light.
> 
> I wish I could say my shame would stop here but it hasn't happened just once. But hey! I am an Irish/German kid from Wisconsin.



You been doing to many route recons. Scouts out. And if you Cav you aint.


----------



## steelshotslayer

So for all of the new guys that I am sure are bound to be popping up over the course of the next few weeks please take the time to start from the beginning and make sure you read through How to Spot "That Guy".  Lord knows you don't want to be some of these gentlemen described in the posts.    O and make sure to pick up your teal tags before the start of early teal season those guys are important


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Socializer*

This guy can be seen after the hunt because he makes sure to leave the blind an hour before everyone else.  To just get back to the boat ramp and talk to everyone as they are leaving.  He spends more time trying to pick information off of you than he does hunting.  Please do your own scouting and try sitting a little longer next time you might see those birds landing in your hole if you don't leave at 8 am


----------



## tradhunter98

Here we gooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## ghadarits

Steelshot once the season gets closer you need to start a 2014 "That Guy" I will be keeping the phone handy this year to capture the "That Guy" moments to share. I'm not saying I won't be the one having the moment because you never know and I will share it if it's me being "That Guy".

If your out there acting a fool beware you might be made famous for it this season. There are a lot of guys on here who will have a lot of fun sharing the dumb things you did me included. Don't let it be you who is immortalized with a pic of you being "That Guy".


----------



## steelshotslayer

ghadarits said:


> Steelshot once the season gets closer you need to start a 2014 "That Guy" I will be keeping the phone handy this year to capture the "That Guy" moments to share. I'm not saying I won't be the one having the moment because you never know and I will share it if it's me being "That Guy".
> 
> If your out there acting a fool beware you might be made famous for it this season. There are a lot of guys on here who will have a lot of fun sharing the dumb things you did me included. Don't let it be you who is immortalized with a pic of you being "That Guy".




I'll be sure to create a new one and link this one so that everyone can freshen up.  The photos will be amazing and a great idea  I can honestly say I wish I had my camera handy several times last year.


----------



## Town2Small

Bonus points for videos


----------



## king killer delete

Leave this one up it has had over 12000 views


----------



## steelshotslayer

killer elite said:


> Leave this one up it has had over 12000 views



My greatest forum accomplishment


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Sleep Anywhere Guy*

Good buddy of mine Tanner and here I do believe he will fall under the Sleep Anywhere Guy.  Usually this guy can be seen snoozin it up next to a stump, log, bottom of the boat as seen above.  Give him a good kick and don't let him sleep through the shooting.


----------



## strutlife

Killer, you wanting to keep it clean and then you bring up the Cav?


----------



## mattuga

tradhunter98 said:


> Your that guy if you say you have never been that guy.



Nailed it!!!

I realized when I was that guy one hunt and promised to never make the same mistake again.  A lot of people on public land have to work together, I was "that guy" because someone let us walk 300 yards towards them before turning on a little red light to "shine" us off when we were 30-40 yards away.  Make your spot known people!!!  I can't see you in the dark without you having a light, and don't let me make a bee line for 15 minutes towards you just to flash the red pattern on your headlamp when you wait until we are 50 yards away to shine us off.  We don't acknowledge it, sorry.  Bring a big light and USE it!!!   We noticed you didn't shoot birds as you sat on the dike (lazy), we had no shame shooting them for you.  Bring a big light if you want to shine folks off, it works.


----------



## Scrapy

mattuga said:


> Nailed it!!!
> 
> I realized when I was that guy one hunt and promised to never make the same mistake again.  A lot of people on public land have to work together, I was "that guy" because someone let us walk 300 yards towards them before turning on a little red light to "shine" us off when we were 30-40 yards away.  Make your spot known people!!!  I can't see you in the dark without you having a light, and don't let me make a bee line for 15 minutes towards you just to flash the red pattern on your headlamp when you wait until we are 50 yards away to shine us off.  We don't acknowledge it, sorry.  Bring a big light and USE it!!!   We noticed you didn't shoot birds as you sat on the dike (lazy), we had no shame shooting them for you.  Bring a big light if you want to shine folks off, it works.


 I truly have never seen any kind of hunters cuss their own kind more than duck hunters. That is true. When I first started it was with a 20 year old expert, five years older than me. We only had a 20 minute truck ride to the land ing and then a twenty minute boat ride ( with a 20 horse Mercury on a 14 ft john boat, then about, give or take a mile or two depending on the tide). I'd climb in his truck at 3 AM.  If , 5 miles before we got the landing and if he saw headlights behind us  on that long, straight, level road , he would set up to cussing duck hunters in general. And would not quit with his string of cuss words all the way to the landing.  We had our act together and we could back in and get gone in two minutes at most.  I am like him in that I got good enough night vision, for I coonhunt and it comes in handy for skinnydippin in summer , that I don't need a light. I don't want a light.  A light blinds you if it is anyway foggy. We would run to where we wanted to set up. Then he had a million power spot light we would use to set out deeks.  No wonder then he cussed duck hunters. They would come and set up  within 200 yards and blow, blow blow , and say hyar , hyar hyar hhyar  over and over to adumb Lab. No wonder he cussed so much. Then we would spend the rest of the morning "Lifting " ducks that wanted to pitch to them. By us hitting sour notes  because that's what they were doing to us with out knowing their notes were sour as lemons .  Marsh hunting had it's great days, way back yonder. But it's over . It's still nice to get out and know you are just perusing around at a crazy time of morning with the NEX GEN of Duck Hunters and DU sponsors . Speaking of one day becoming a DU Sponsor, Don't let them get by with getting in bed with land TAKERS via Wetlands Regulations. I hate to watch America as I knew it go to - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.


----------



## Scrapy

All I see is I am a potty mouth,.


----------



## steelshotslayer

*The Bad Used Car salesman*

Well guys  we said for the 2014-2015 season we would try and post pictures to go along with how to spot the said gentleman we describe.  This is courtesy of an encounter LZ had on craigslist.  I present the bad car salesman  this guy paid all of 150 bucks for his gear new but he tries to pull a Sham-WOW on you hoping that you are a newbie and don't know what he is peddling.  Please if you are this guy I understand you wanna make a buck, but if you realize duck hunting isn't for you for whatever reason... ie woman like qualities, to cold, to expensive, back to woman like qualities....  don't try to rip someone off.  Bite the bullet and sell your stuff for a decent price.


----------



## Led Zeppelin

Ill add to this last post as well. I in no way intended to be mean when i offered him a real world price for 6 of  his "magical" GHG deeks and i even told him i ment no disrespect but when he responded, well lets just say iv been called worse by better people. you could tell right off the bat that he had the maturity level of a 13 year old. all i have to say is if you contact him about the deeks, he can be a bit of a sassy britches but then again thats half the fun.


----------



## OILMAN

How about this one, from AR- 75 mallards finishing their second pass, about to land on the third. Been working them hard on the call. 5-6 ducks on the water. "THAT GUY" steps out from behind the cover, doubles on a greenhead and hen and the rest of the birds take off. Allegedly "been duck hunting his whole life."


----------



## rnelson5

steelshotslayer said:


> Well guys  we said for the 2014-2015 season we would try and post pictures to go along with how to spot the said gentleman we describe.  This is courtesy of an encounter LZ had on craigslist.  I present the bad car salesman  this guy paid all of 150 bucks for his gear new but he tries to pull a Sham-WOW on you hoping that you are a newbie and don't know what he is peddling.  Please if you are this guy I understand you wanna make a buck, but if you realize duck hunting isn't for you for whatever reason... ie woman like qualities, to cold, to expensive, back to woman like qualities....  don't try to rip someone off.  Bite the bullet and sell your stuff for a decent price.


Hey thems is prograde GHG........


----------



## thompsonsz71

Robby you made him an offer on the progrades? I heard they once belonged to the commander himself.... Better hurry before killer buys them out from under you


----------



## bander_TC50

thompsonsz71 said:


> Robby you made him an offer on the progrades? I heard they once belonged to the commander himself.... Better hurry before killer buys them out from under you


----------



## steelshotslayer

thompsonsz71 said:


> Robby you made him an offer on the progrades? I heard they once belonged to the commander himself.... Better hurry before killer buys them out from under you



For what hes asking sounds like they were blessed by the Pope and guarantee a limit when in use.


----------



## strutlife

Gotta give this a bump. This is an interesting thread as to spotting "that guy." Was looking forward to it getting back active. Can also learn alot from here if you sit back and read.


----------



## deast1988

Here's one I seen at pro bass!

Christmas shopping, dudes wearing duck commander everything. Walking the walk. Got some teenagers wearing drake. Digging through the locked box at bass pro "high end calls." Guy pulls out one duck commander $140 he says gotta have this one. Hands it to his dad. Guy pulls it out looks at it tells the kid to blow it he looks puzzled puts it back in the box then they follow the clerk to the check out. I think I would've test drove it. Had waders decoys shells lanyards mojo all in there buggy. Experienced? Or rookies? 

That guy!


----------



## ghadarits

deast1988 said:


> Here's one I seen at pro bass!
> 
> Christmas shopping, dudes wearing duck commander everything. Walking the walk. Got some teenagers wearing drake. Digging through the locked box at bass pro "high end calls." Guy pulls out one duck commander $140 he says gotta have this one. Hands it to his dad. Guy pulls it out looks at it tells the kid to blow it he looks puzzled puts it back in the box then they follow the clerk to the check out. I think I would've test drove it. Had waders decoys shells lanyards mojo all in there buggy. Experienced? Or rookies?
> 
> That guy!



I've never paid over $50 for a call (But I haven't bought a call in several years either) and I've blown every call I've ever bought before paying for it. For $140 I'm testing it out before I put my $ down and if I can't well I'm not buying it. 

I'd have to say inexperienced and very high potential for an egregious "That Guy" moment or ten. 

I'd like to know if "That Guy" is even waterfowl hunting this year..... I can always use some new gear cheap.


----------



## steelshotslayer

ghadarits said:


> I've never paid over $50 for a call (But I haven't bought a call in several years either) and I've blown every call I've ever bought before paying for it. For $140 I'm testing it out before I put my $ down and if I can't well I'm not buying it.
> 
> I'd have to say inexperienced and very high potential for an egregious "That Guy" moment or ten.
> 
> I'd like to know if "That Guy" is even waterfowl hunting this year..... I can always use some new gear cheap.




I have a couple high end calls that I love, but IMO you don't HAVE to have them they are just nice to have.  I definitely test drive every call I buy no matter the price.


----------



## strutlife

For $140, I know it's asking a little much, but it needs to be test drove in the field. That's quiet a few Quackhead calls, haydel's, a goose call and more things.


----------



## ghadarits

Driving from Atlanta to Statesboro I have a "That Guy" or girl for the list. 

If your on a highway with more than one lane please move over to the right if you want to go the same speed as the person in the lane to the right. PLEASE!!

That Guy was on I16 in a bunch of different vehicles.


----------



## steelshotslayer

ghadarits said:


> Driving from Atlanta to Statesboro I have a "That Guy" or girl for the list.
> 
> If your on a highway with more than one lane please move over to the right if you want to go the same speed as the person in the lane to the right. PEASE!!
> 
> That Guy was on I16 in a bunch of different vehicles.




I can go on about Georgia Drivers for days... I admit I have serious road rage, but if the state would require a IQ/Common sense test before giving out license I wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Led Zeppelin

steelshotslayer said:


> I can go on about Georgia Drivers for days... I admit I have serious road rage, but if the state would require a IQ/Common sense test before giving out license I wouldn't be so bad.



If they required an IQ test, id be out of a job. However, i do like to enlighten people to the new OCGA 40-6-184 whenever they get in front of me and do less then the speed limit in the left lane.


----------



## rnelson5

There is that guy that i could tell the sticker on the back of his truck was a drake sticker before i could tell what kind of truck it was........


----------



## rnelson5

But to be fair there is that guy........(me) who has the DU across the windshield.......


----------



## MudDucker

ghadarits said:


> That is priceless
> I won't poke to much fun about the license since I just got that ticket saturday , but the rest.......




Oppppssss, then you are that guy!


----------



## MudDucker

killer elite said:


> Do you have a Yeti cooler? You may be that guy.



Wait a minute ... my Yeti is bigger than yours!  

I hear they sell a new cooler at Big Lots ... its a Sheti.


----------



## king killer delete

MudDucker said:


> Wait a minute ... my Yeti is bigger than yours!
> 
> I hear they sell a new cooler at Big Lots ... its a Sheti.



Mine is red and white and it came from dollar general


----------



## emusmacker

Mine is Styrofoam and came from Maxway.


----------



## ghadarits

That guy is working at an emissions testing station off JCB Blvd!! He looked in my truck and noticed a duck call I have in there to use for dog training then asked me if it was a DD call. Then told me he has some DD calls and is going duck hunting. I asked where he hunts knowing he didn't have a clue. Guess what he said... I see a lot of ducks at the parks on the Hooch around Powers Ferry.  The next thing out of his mouth was do I use birdseed shot to hunt them. Guys all I could think about was this thread the whole time this guy or better "That Guy" was talking. Best Thread Ever!!

I did break down and suggest he get a copy of the hunting regulations and read them very good before going duck hunting.


----------



## jmtaylor189

Chances are I might be "that guy" come opening day. I just moved here just finishing settling the house have no idea where I'm gonna be going yet. I've got a few contacts I need to get a hold of yet. Public ground I will be that guy if it means out shooting "those guys"

Just kidding I don't want to be that guy in that situation.


----------



## Darkwing

ghadarits said:


> That guy is working at an emissions testing station off JCB Blvd!! He looked in my truck and noticed a duck call I have in there to use for dog training then asked me if it was a DD call. Then told me he has some DD calls and is going duck hunting. I asked where he hunts knowing he didn't have a clue. Guess what he said... I see a lot of ducks at the parks on the Hooch around Powers Ferry.  The next thing out of his mouth was do I use birdseed shot to hunt them. Guys all I could think about was this thread the whole time this guy or better "That Guy" was talking. Best Thread Ever!!
> 
> I did break down and suggest he get a copy of the hunting regulations and read them very good before going duck hunting.



Would the bird seed shot be considered baiting? After all it's non-toxic?  

If not I got to have some!


----------



## tgw925

Spotted that guy at the Buckaroma this year...
I tell myself every year not to go because it's the same thing year after year but I usually sneak up there to pick up some new spices and hot sauce. Stopped by a booth selling Clifford Fishers new Outlaw Timber cutdown call...needless to say I got suckered in and purchased one but that is still besides the point. After purchasing the call a younger fella walked up...i'm guessing 16-18 years old, wearing a Duck Commander shirt. He never said a word, but nonchalantly picked up a call and preceded to blow in it...BACKWARDS. He then looked at it confused, put it back on the rack and walked away...never said a word.


----------



## jimbo1187

Well for one... "THAT GUY" will be on a paddle board on Lake Lanier this year...


----------



## king killer delete

jmtaylor189 said:


> Chances are I might be "that guy" come opening day. I just moved here just finishing settling the house have no idea where I'm gonna be going yet. I've got a few contacts I need to get a hold of yet. Public ground I will be that guy if it means out shooting "those guys"
> 
> Just kidding I don't want to be that guy in that situation.



You are so spoiled and you do not even know it yet.


----------



## steelshotslayer

jimbo1187 said:


> Well for one... "THAT GUY" will be on a paddle board on Lake Lanier this year...



Your mean  

Or frantically stuffing styrofoam in the bottom of his boat thinking it will ride higher -  2 days now and still haven't figured what in the world my thought process was with that one.....


----------



## ghadarits

Darkwing said:


> Would the bird seed shot be considered baiting? After all it's none toxic?
> 
> If not I got to have some!



You better get them close. I have a feeling the range for birdseed shot is extremely limited.


----------



## Darkwing

I'll shoot a couple straight up to start with and let em feed up to the blind! Then with their bills down the barrel


----------



## QuailJunkie

"That guy" is the one riding around in a bass boat looking for resting ducks and or geese. Then proceeds to idle his bass boat up to your spread and bust the guns outta the case and get ready to shoot . AT YOUR DECOYS!!!!!!


----------



## bander_TC50

steelshotslayer said:


> Your mean
> 
> Or frantically stuffing styrofoam in the bottom of his boat thinking it will ride higher -  2 days now and still haven't figured what in the world my thought process was with that one.....



 no the foam helps..... it keeps your boat from going to the bottom when it fills up with water. mine rides about 1 to 2 inches of the sides of the boat sticking out of the water when it swamps...... gas tank floating around int middle of the boat. not a good mourning. but at least it wasnt on the botom... bilge pump has a new float switch and i test it before every trip now... leson learned


----------



## emusmacker

Well, I have pics on here of my son's 1st drake ever and it was a hoody, guess that makes me "That Guy's Dad".  

Don't bother me though, I'm proud of him, he's my favorite hunting partner.


----------



## tradhunter98

I go hunting cause I love it but... When there are birds to shoot at and to watch my dog pick them up it makes it all the better, with that being said I shoot mergs to....reckon I'm "that guy"


----------



## steelshotslayer

If shooting a hood makes you That Guy then by god I am I want a hood to put on the wall in the office and I've yet to get one.


----------



## king killer delete

steelshotslayer said:


> If shooting a hood makes you That Guy then by god I am I want a hood to put on the wall in the office and I've yet to get one.



Come hunt with me. My lab loves them and I got more that you can stand. You could come over here and kill 2 a day for 3 days and have 6 on your wall.


----------



## steelshotslayer

killer elite said:


> Come hunt with me. My lab loves them and I got more that you can stand. You could come over here and kill 2 a day for 3 days and have 6 on your wall.



Sounds like wood ducks up here.... I would gladly take that offer I want a nice drake to have sitting on a log so I can put him on my bookshelf in here.


----------



## king killer delete

Bring your boat I will show you where you can kill them 100 yards from the boat landing.


----------



## king killer delete

come on down. Most folks call them trash. No hood here but a common and buffys. the famous EMUSMACKER killed these.


----------



## waddler

tebigcountry said:


> I got that beat.......here is number 1.....
> 
> A guy that has hunted with me but no longer....I will post different situations later.....this guy has a friend who has never been duck hunting and is dying to go....I said bring em along.....we had 4 guys in my group.....one of the new guys being straight up with good ethics....
> 
> Before we left Georgia I explained the cost of the lodging that I had booked for us....and all understood what his share would be....we'll come time to settle up with me......since I had paid for the house barge in full via credit card.....2 of these cats explained to me that they had no cash and that they had left there check books at the house......as you can see it turned into a big ole mess....the guy that was straight up paid for half of the 2 nuckle heads part......one of the cats still owes me money.......
> 
> So you are going to get in a truck and drive 8 hours to go on a 3 day hunt with zero cash money in your pocket....only credit cards.......my comment to them was....I forgot to bring my credit card machine.....priceless......
> 
> That's 2 down.



On Quick Books you can now take Credit Cards over the internet and you don't have to pay for the service until you use it. I-phone or laptop will solve the problem post-haste. Just type in the numbers


----------



## waddler

dirtysouthforeman said:


> That same guy has a lanyard full of freshly bought duck and goose bands...



^This.

I am in Arkansas and come across this Guy with TWO Lanyards full of bands. Must have been 5 feet of them. He was riding around with a 270 spotting geese with binoculars. Asked me if I had bands I didn't want.


----------



## kwillis33

After a brief summer hiatus from the forum, I'm glad to see this one still atop the list. I can't wait to see what's in store for 2014-2015 season. 

Thank you, steelshot!


----------



## T-N-T

waddler said:


> ^This.
> 
> I am in Arkansas and come across this Guy with TWO Lanyards full of bands. Must have been 5 feet of them. He was riding around with a 270 spotting geese with binoculars. Asked me if I had bands I didn't want.



So, did you share some bands with him?  aint bands kinda like fishing flies?  You just swap em around with new guys?


----------



## steelshotslayer

*How to NOT be That Guy*

Just a Quick Visual Reference for some of the guys that have a hard time understanding


----------



## deast1988

Steel shot,

Last year some buddies were on the Oconee.

Beat some fellas to there spot I guess public water they pulled in behind there boats. Any way my buddies had a good hunt and they heard the other guys leave. This was a cold public land hunt. 

So they gather their gear start easing back to there boats.

2 boats neither still had plugs both bottomed out and sitting with water 2ins from being sunk completely.

Don't be those guys that get beat to a spot and become a vandal. If an emergency would've occurred they were stranded.

This was middle December, they know the folks that did it good for nothing punks.


----------



## ghadarits

deast1988 said:


> Steel shot,
> 
> Last year some buddies were on the Oconee.
> 
> Beat some fellas to there spot I guess public water they pulled in behind there boats. Any way my buddies had a good hunt and they heard the other guys leave. This was a cold public land hunt.
> 
> So they gather their gear start easing back to there boats.
> 
> 2 boats neither still had plugs both bottomed out and sitting with water 2ins from being sunk completely.
> 
> Don't be those guys that get beat to a spot and become a vandal. If an emergency would've occurred they were stranded.
> 
> This was middle December, they know the folks that did it good for nothing punks.



Dang it man I think that goes beyond being that guy to being an out right jack@#$!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer

ghadarits said:


> Dang it man I think that goes beyond being that guy to being an out right jack@#$!!!!!!!!!!



I have to agree with this.


----------



## Bambi

That guy that has some "good spots" but always wants to go with you.


----------



## Led Zeppelin

Already someone is set up 25 yards from us. Unbelievable. Asked them to move further away and they pretended like they didn't hear us...


----------



## steelshotslayer

I present to you the famous bass fishermen


----------



## 440Mopar

Had one this morning at boat ramp.I pull in second truck in line at boat ramp.its real early mind you.kinda getting my stuff together slow waiting on these guys to get boat off trailer.here comes that guy running about a hundred down the road flys in pulled right up behind me like hes going next down the ramp... wrong .those guys ...


----------



## Scrapy

I agree. From at least 40 years of my life . Me and my duck hunting buddy have agreed that ALL DUCK HUNTERS are oxheads.


----------



## Scrapy

All ,  meaning All . not singling any one out except for the young,' want to be" duck hunters that still might have a semblance of class. But fixing to lose that. !!!!!!!


----------



## Scrapy

As general rule and in my opinion only, Duck hunters, as a collective are the biggest bunch of hateful fellers I ever saw. But that is OK if you are fixing to send your son off to law school. Buy the kid a fast boat .  What a big ah he will be. and de mo bigger de better.


----------



## WhackemWilly

Well it's easy to see he had a nice morning^


----------



## king killer delete

The dogs have treed


----------



## jdthayer

"That guy" proceeded to paddle his kayak 40 yards from my decoy spread and shoot a hooded merganser! I had my 9 and 11 year old sons with me who would have loved to shoot the hoodie. I yelled, "that's cool. My boys didn't want to shoot that duck anyway!" He acted like he never saw the decoys right in front of us because of the sun! Never said sorry, good talk, or nothing! I expected people to pull in all around us right before shooting light (which happened), but this took the cake! Disrespect and a lack of courtesy will keep me off public water on opening weekend from here on out. Fortunately I work a great fireman schedule and can hunt them during the week! 

Anyway, my boys learned a valuable lesson on how not to be "that guy" and that is one positive thing that came out of our opening day. They also learns that waking up at 1 a.m., being set up at 3:30-4 still doesn't guarantee that you'll have the place to yourselves. Most of the late comers were considerate enough to stay at least 150 yards from us, so kudos to them but not kayak guy.


----------



## strutlife

sent you apm jdthayer


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

That guy that you invite to hunt with you and he shows up 30 minutes late, proceeds to go to the wrong gas station, and decides he wants to take his time at the ramp. The thinks we are gonna wait on him. Lucky I wasn't driving there would have been no waiting 30 minutes for you.


----------



## andyparm

baseball_hunter#8 said:


> That guy that you invite to hunt with you and he shows up 30 minutes late, proceeds to go to the wrong gas station, and decides he wants to take his time at the ramp. The thinks we are gonna wait on him. Lucky I wasn't driving there would have been no waiting 30 minutes for you.



Couldn't agree more! When my boat/truck is cranked you are left. No questions asked. That's why I always drive and almost always take my own boat. When I'm ready I'm ready.


----------



## bander_TC50

andyparm said:


> Couldn't agree more! When my boat/truck is cranked you are left. No questions asked. That's why I always drive and almost always take my own boat. When I'm ready I'm ready.



^this X2


----------



## strutlife

baseball_hunter#8 said:


> That guy that you invite to hunt with you and he shows up 30 minutes late, proceeds to go to the wrong gas station, and decides he wants to take his time at the ramp. The thinks we are gonna wait on him. Lucky I wasn't driving there would have been no waiting 30 minutes for you.


I will own up to it. I was "that guy." Unprepared. However, we had an eventful and fun morning. My hunting partner's first boat assisted hunting trip and he shot his first bufflehead. Checked 2 things off his list. However, I won't be "that guy" late again. Something else I may do to be "that guy." Hopefully you will accept my apology.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

strutlife said:


> I will own up to it. I was "that guy." Unprepared. However, we had an eventful and fun morning. My hunting partner's first boat assisted hunting trip and he shot his first bufflehead. Checked 2 things off his list. However, I won't be "that guy" late again. Something else I may do to be "that guy." Hopefully you will accept my apology.




It's all good. Glad you guys found a good spot.


----------



## Scrapy

Boat coming back in after we landed. I ax, have any luck? he said yes, got 2 black ducks . I glance in de bote and he got two coots. That's away guy, That guy.


----------



## Duckbob

Steelshot you're a legend. Can't believe this post is still alive. You actually passed Lauren on replies. Awesome!

DB


----------



## bowtechrulez

*Love this thread!*

So where we hunt there is a gate and must have a key to enter to access the ramp. Over the past three yrs there has only been 3 boats that access this spot. Well the other morning there is a truck that looked diff and had to be a new guy. They were in front and launched boat as quick as possible and parked truck. 

As they both got out they both already had waders on duck calls hanging and faces with mascara. I ask them how they doing and where are they headed bc I did not want to hunt over the top of them or go to my spot and find out there on us. you know being nice so I thought..... well his response with the straightest face "THE RIVER"  

Well they ended up being on other side of the island using all there calls at shooting light and never fired first shot lol as for us woodies galore!  

Maybe more duck dynasty and more face paint and a gadwall call and they will be slaying em!!! lol love it!


----------



## steelshotslayer

*Morons*

..... I think the picture says enough.....


----------



## flyfisher76544

Wow, they shot a bunch of Ibis'.....that is just sad.


----------



## deast1988

Didn't know flamingos were in season!

I bet they get lots of litigation over this incident.


----------



## steelshotslayer

deast1988 said:


> Didn't know flamingos were in season!
> 
> I bet they get lots of litigation over this incident.



I think the Great Blue Heron alone is enough to set you back a few thousand.


----------



## BobSacamano

ibis aint bad table fare. similar to a sandhill crane.


----------



## Bud Lite

Sandhills are great with gravy.


----------



## Led Zeppelin

was on duty, walked in to get some food and there sat 2 guys decked out in max 4 camo. so while I waited for my food i attempted to strike up a conversation with them by asking If they killed anything today (becuase i WANTED to doubt they just decided to deck themselves out in it for no reason), they stated "naw" but they were "gunna try again tomorrow"... i looked at them all puzzled like and asked "oh really?!? you know the season's closed tomorrow right". to which they stated "oh um yeah I forgot". Through further conversation, it became clear to me that they have never even duck hunted....The epitome of "those guys"


----------



## bander_TC50

^ wow....


----------



## byrdman68

The buddy that moves out of state and says he started duck hunting. Then he comes back to GA and wants to go hunt a beaver pond with ya. With your head down, you watch birds in the reflection of the pond circle but never commit to the X all morning. On the third group you decide to to keep one eye on your "experienced" duck hunting buddy. He cocks his head to the sky and turns his entire body and gun to follow the ducks around the pond. That guy responds to your advice of "sit still, keep your head down" with "yeah, I know man".....


----------



## steelshotslayer

Bass fishermen just dont give a crap


----------



## BobSacamano

id rather have him go by me running 60, than with the trolling motor down and him fishing in my decoys.


----------



## duckyaker90

Don't be like the guys that were walking the bank in front of us with blue jeans and drake jackets water swatting grebes. Couple years ago they'd learn a leason the hard way. Luckily for them I've calmed down a bit.


----------



## Animal slayer

*that guy*

That guy that wonders why his Swamp has no ducks but when he sees one sky high he shoots at it


----------



## steelshotslayer

*Cyber Scouter*

I feel like we need to revisit this particular guy.  Some people have a hard time I know.

This guy can be seen on the forums with Threads such as "Whats numbers look like on Lake X" or "Hows the hunting on Lake Y"  This does NO ONE any good simply stating there are good numbers on a lake can cause an extra 30 boats to be at the ramp on Saturday.  So Jimmy if you want to know so bad fill ya truck up with gas, make a drive, and look for yaself.  If you are buddies with someone on the forum that hunts it ASK HIM, if not then I suggest you get to buddyin up.  .  Save us all the headache and heartache.


----------



## trophyslayer

I spotted that guy that hunts out of his daddy's silver bass tracker and has to wear his waders into the gas station after hunting so people don't mistake him for a bass fisherman.


----------



## Nitram4891

LoL


----------



## steelshotslayer

I wonder how long before one of these poor nuts seems them self on this thread and gets upset


----------



## BobSacamano

Wish I could find the mallard mafia truck and boat pic from last year. If that's someone on here. Sorry bro, you're trying to hard.


----------



## WhackemWilly

As you can imagine these guys stacked em up a mile


----------



## tradhunter98

That guy who shoots greebs and post them on Instagram saying smaked two ruddys this morning... And blocks you when you tell him what he shot.. True story


----------



## steelshotslayer

tradhunter98 said:


> That guy who shoots greebs and post them on Instagram saying smaked two ruddys this morning... And blocks you when you tell him what he shot.. True story



Hey man don't hate on my instagram bro


----------



## Hunteradams

tradhunter98 said:


> That guy who shoots greebs and post them on Instagram saying smaked two ruddys this morning... And blocks you when you tell him what he shot.. True story



Or the guy who shoots ruddy ducks and post pictures.


----------



## Led Zeppelin

trophyslayer said:


> I spotted that guy that hunts out of his daddy's silver bass tracker and has to wear his waders into the gas station after hunting so people don't mistake him for a bass fisherman.



this has to be photoshopped, look at the gas prices for instance! lol


----------



## g0nef1sshn

I wear waders whenever its cold out. I stop for cigs on the way out or beer on the way home. Ill be that guy, less changing. And change in the warmth.


----------



## MudDucker

That guy is the guy who judges everyone else saying they are that guy!

JFYI, I killed more ducks in the late 60's and early 70's in a fisher marine boat that was as silver as they get.  I would either park the boat and move away or wrap it up in burlap and hunt out of it.  Still have the boat, but I just fish out of it now.

It ain't about what you got, its about what you do with it.


----------



## welderguy

^^That is the flat out, down to earth, most common sense truth that Ive heard on here in a while.Duck hunting is expensive, lets face it.And there is a wide spectrum of income levels among duck hunters.Sooo...you just make do with what you got and dont worry a whole lot about what the snooty hunters think or say.


----------



## tradhunter98

^^^but can we still make fun of ppl shooting greebs?


----------



## Darkwing

That's me I'm "that guy". The one that don't give a hoot about what other people think. I make do with what I got as often as I can, in stead of throwing money out. Anybody that hunts with me will back this up.

 Steelshot nice quout you have there. Sounds like a wise feller.


----------



## trophyslayer

MudDucker said:


> That guy is the guy who judges everyone else saying they are that guy!
> 
> JFYI, I killed more ducks in the late 60's and early 70's in a fisher marine boat that was as silver as they get.  I would either park the boat and move away or wrap it up in burlap and hunt out of it.  Still have the boat, but I just fish out of it now.
> 
> It ain't about what you got, its about what you do with it.



That guy is the guy that makes my guilty concience eat at me... thanks a lot!


----------



## Scrapy

My best friend at 16 was not a that guy . His daddy owned a old pond of waste land. had bluebills/ ringnecks mostly > JET PLANES buzzing. 1 shall  NEVER FORGET, the morning her  mama axed me to take her duck hunting with me. By then I was 16 and she was going on 13. This was the same crazy girl that had  kicked me in the shins in her cowboy boots at 9 years old 'cause her brother was cheating on downs" in football in the front yard.

Anyway I agreed. now,  to a young feller , duck hunting is a serious matter. Not to be taken lightly. Especially, when you inside of a pond rather than outside  , river hunting Crackerstyle, and I have both.

We boys went out and got in the blind, real blinds I am here to tell you. Reason being it twas fixin to be new years EVE. Thinkin to myself, I would have rather been with EVE. Any way , next morning we both woke up blinded.  Could hear ringnecks out de ringyang buzzing. Jet planes . I took one look at her and she at me and we both bustedout laughin.  After spending the night in a duck blind all night with a southern gentle man such as my self. I gave her a glance ands being such a warm sultry night down south the dangum sand knats had taken full advantage of it ,. Her hairy eyebrouys were stickin straight out like a Rushian salesman . I'm quite certan that is what she was laaaaaughing and looking at me about too.

Anyway, a few pops out of our guns and her old Browning forearm came apart in her front hand. Well she looked at me like what are you gona doo?  I said , you just been fantasizing that I am a gentleman.

And then , the sweetest, most eloquent sounds to ever fall a  southern boys ears, says "You Bahstd" . 

I wink and ax where you from anyway? I know, Down de road away. But I could Not help myself and ax, BOSTON?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Scrapy said:


> My best friend at 16 was not a that guy . His daddy owned a old pond of waste land. had bluebills/ ringnecks mostly > JET PLANES buzzing. 1 shall  NEVER FORGET, the morning her  mama axed me to take her duck hunting with me. By then I was 16 and she was going on 13. This was the same crazy girl that had  kicked me in the shins in her cowboy boots at 9 years old 'cause her brother was cheating on downs" in football in the front yard.
> 
> Anyway I agreed. now,  to a young feller , duck hunting is a serious matter. Not to be taken lightly. Especially, when you inside of a pond rather than outside  , river hunting Crackerstyle, and I have both.
> 
> We boys went out and got in the blind, real blinds I am here to tell you. Reason being it twas fixin to be new years EVE. Thinkin to myself, I would have rather been with EVE. Any way , next morning we both woke up blinded.  Could hear ringnecks out de ringyang buzzing. Jet planes . I took one look at her and she at me and we both bustedout laughin.  After spending the night in a duck blind all night with a southern gentle man such as my self. I gave her a glance ands being such a warm sultry night down south the dangum sand knats had taken full advantage of it ,. Her hairy eyebrouys were stickin straight out like a Rushian salesman . I'm quite certan that is what she was laaaaaughing and looking at me about too.
> 
> Anyway, a few pops out of our guns and her old Browning forearm came apart in her front hand. Well she looked at me like what are you gona doo?  I said , you just been fantasizing that I am a gentleman.
> 
> And then , the sweetest, most eloquent sounds to ever fall a  southern boys ears, says "You Bahstd" .
> 
> I wink and ax where you from anyway? I know, Down de road away. But I could Not help myself and ax, BOSTON?


----------



## flatsmaster

I have a pic of a ruddy so I no im that guy !!!!


----------



## andyparm

northgeorgiasportsman said:


>



HAHAHAHA!!!! ....and may god have mercy on your soul...

It has been way too long since I've seen that


----------



## steelshotslayer

Darkwing said:


> That's me I'm "that guy". The one that don't give a hoot about what other people think. I make do with what I got as often as I can, in stead of throwing money out. Anybody that hunts with me will back this up.
> 
> Steelshot nice quout you have there. Sounds like a wise feller.



Yea he says some smart things from time to time and guys I can vouche for darkwing hes like a little bird.... cheap.

As for the posts yall remember the whole point of this thread was to poke fun at each other. I am quite sure everyone on here has been That Guy.


----------



## steelshotslayer

northgeorgiasportsman said:


>



you beat me to it


----------



## deast1988

I ate at awful waffle this morning wearing my drake gear. It was just how I remembered it. But everybody has there moments I guess.


----------



## Scrapy

deast1988 said:


> I ate at awful waffle this morning wearing my drake gear. It was just how I remembered it. But everybody has there moments I guess.


Coming back to me too now.  I was in the yard. Ordered by sign language through the window. She brought out a sack.  She ax, "Why don't you put something else on? You must be cold. I said, I'll put on whatever you take off. I ended up looking like a bearded WH waitress. There's always moments.


----------



## steelshotslayer

That guy that rolls in at 5:55 and sets up on yop of you.


----------



## welderguy

Scrapy said:


> Coming back to me too now.  I was in the yard. Ordered by sign language through the window. She brought out a sack.  She ax, "Why don't you put something else on? You must be cold. I said, I'll put on whatever you take off. I ended up looking like a bearded WH waitress. There's always moments.



Can someone please explain what in the world this means ???


----------



## Duckbob

Anyone on here ever wait til the shooting stops and motor on over to that guy that setup on top of you and ask, did you see me flashing my light at you the whole time you were coming closer? And if so, what kind of response have you gotten from these yahoos?

DB


----------



## Duckbob

Dang, looking for a crackerjack decoder ring to figure out Scrapy's posts.

DB


----------



## deast1988

Scrapy said:


> Coming back to me too now.  I was in the yard. Ordered by sign language through the window. She brought out a sack.  She ax, "Why don't you put something else on? You must be cold. I said, I'll put on whatever you take off. I ended up looking like a bearded WH waitress. There's always moments.



Well said,,,, been there twice...


----------



## steelshotslayer

Ive given up on tryin to figure it out.  You need a phd in redneck to even get a general concept.   Most of the time im not even sure if he knows what he is tryin to say.


----------



## bowtechrulez

This guy bwahaha


----------



## Boudreaux

I used to hunt with "that guy".  Let me go back 20 years to start.  Go ahead and fix your drink and get comfortable.......

This was a fraternity brother of mine that wasn't into hunting much.  Each fall when the rednecks in the frat would get together and hunt or talk about the woods, he'd have something to mouth off about.  Eventually, I took him duck hunting a few times, and he used his old single shot 20 ga.  Never belonged to a club, owned waders, had his own spots, etc.  He was an occasional tag-along at best.

A few years out of college, I move to the ATL area.  A year later, he decides to move here to.  We occasional get together with the wives to do things.  Children came for him, and we did less together, but kept in touch.

After they had 3 boys, let's call him JR, moved into my basement, as  marital problems arose.  This is when I began to see that the marital problems were not all Mrs. JR's fault, that JR had some very selfish tendencies.  However, he was there, a friend and a fraternity brother, and it was duck season.  

So I began to take "that guy" duck hunting with me.  Here are just some of the antics I dealt with JR and duck hunting:
-I loaned him a shotgun, since the 20 ga just wouldn't cut it.  Turns out he was an excellent shot, and we killed a few birds together.
- When talking to my hunting friends, instead of thanking me for taking him in, taking him along, and loaning him a shotgun, he prefers to brag about how much better he can shoot that his "guide" (me).
- On one such trip, I cannot find my slip on shoes that I like to wear before putting on my waders at the ramp.  As we are in the truck, after I've given up looking for the slip ons and am wearing hunting boots, he announces that he hopes I don't mind, but he saw my slip ons by the door and decided to wear them.  Then can't understand why I'm upset.
- I find him a good deal on a Stoeger, because he decides that he's a great duck hunter and needs his own gun.  But he can kill more than I can with a $300 shot gun when I have to spend on the SBE II.  Not a thanks for finding him the deal.
- Not a thanks for taking him in my truck, my boat, or a thanks for the loan of a shotgun.  Never offers to put gas in the truck or the boat.  Not to mention, never offers anything for putting a roof over his head. Not that I expected it - helping someone out is fine by me.
- On one trip with his new gun, he asks if he can "borrow" some shotgun shells, because although he works from my home office, he didn't have a chance this week to get any ammo.  Promises to get by Wal Mart the next week.
- The following weekend, needs to "borrow" more shells.  Didn't get by WM again.
- The next week, you guessed it, wants to "borrow" more shells.  I said sure and just hand him a box.  He has trouble loading and turns on the light and starts complaining that these are 3.5 shells.  Sure I say, that's what the SBE II shoots.  Really gets mad because his Stoeger doesn't shoot them, and I remind him that he had plenty of opportunity to go buy his own.  That was the end of "borrowing" shells.
- I buy him a duck call for Christmas and tell him to practice and learn to blow it, to which he replies "that's what I've got you for".
- I take him to some private property that I have gained permission to hunt.  We kill quite a few geese.   He's back at home now, and wants to take two of his young sons with us.  I talk to the property owners, none of whom want the young kids around the ponds.  Not the answer he wanted, so he tells me he's taking them anyway.  I tell him not with me, and that he'd better get permission from the landowner himself.
- That Saturday on the way to the private land, he calls to tell me that he and his boys are setting up on pond A.  I ask if he has permission, and am told not to worry about it.  As I drive by pond A to get to pond B to hunt, he stops and asks if he can borrow some decoys.  I tell him no, I brought enough for me to use.  He says never mind, geese are already resting on his pond.  As karma would have it, I kill 3 that day and they get none.  Of course, because the land owner saw them on the pond, I lose the right to hunt that property the following year.
- A few years later, he is divorced, but wants to take the three boys on a duck hunt.  For the boys sake, I take them all to another private land with a farm pond.  He puts 2 unexperienced hunters with loaded guns along the pond, and out of his sight.  When I walk over to him and tell him he is going to have to supervise, he tells them to come sit beside him because I don't trust them.  As the geese fly, the boys are firing away.  I hit one and JR kills one too.  Of course for the picture, he has the boy hold the geese up and comes on here with the picture talking about how he scouted and set his boys up on these geese, and that they fired and dropped them just like he had taught them.  He takes all the praise of being a good dad, and even invites a member to come along with him on the next hunt to the property.
- He never finds any property to hunt on his own, and never invites me or others who have taken him to go hunting with him.  Never scouts, pays, etc.
- I set up a hunt back home in NELA in a pit blind in a flooded bean field.  My cousin has the lease, and says that each person can pay $200 and hunt it all weekend.  I set it up so that the group can stay at my grandparents house, free of charge.  JR sees the post on another forum an wants to be included.
- The whole 8 hour drive to NELA, all we hear is about what a great shot he is, and that he'll probably kill more ducks that the rest of us combined.  
- I have to tell him 200 times while we are in the pit blind to "shut up" because he's got a captive audience and can't shut his mouth about how he grew up duck hunting these parts (see my earlier point about him in college!).  I'm calling ducks, which are flaring because he starts talking as they are working!
- Again as karma would have it, he is the only one on the whole trip without a confirmed kill!  A few people very new to duck hunting and a one-eyed dude out shot him!  Of course, this is the "guides" fault for poor duck calling, poor weather, poor blind location, etc.
- We return to ATL and he gets in his truck and immediately leaves, the only one who has not PAID for the trip.  I have to call and ask him about it, and he tells me to give him a few weeks.  He does finally pay, but complains about me asking him to do so several times. 

After taking him in and taking him hunting for a few seasons, I find out how narcissistic JR really is, and sever ties with him.  So, if you think you've hunted with "that guy", remember my adventures with JR........


----------



## GSURugger

You're way more patient than I.


----------



## steelshotslayer

GSURugger said:


> You're way more patient than I.



This


----------



## emusmacker

Boudreaux, I know that guy that you're hunting with.  as a matter of fact, I sold him the Stoeger. LOL  

You did good by severing ties with him, but you sure waited too long brother.


----------



## chadair

"a one eyed dude"!! and he looks like Shrek too!!


----------



## king killer delete

I know a guy that had a duck mounted that he'd did not kill.


----------



## Scrapy

killer elite said:


> I know a guy that had a duck mounted that he'd did not kill.



Oouw!!!!!


----------



## jmtaylor189

killer elite said:


> I know a guy that had a duck mounted that he'd did not kill.



My brother took mine and claims it to be his.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Boudreaux, you sir, are a saint.  I commend you for your patience with JR.  I would have wrapped that Stoeger around his head.


----------



## Scrapy

jmtaylor189 said:


> My brother took mine and claims it to be his.


Tell him

Naw, he's your brother. Don't tell him.

But wait! He got your duck.


----------



## Boudreaux

killer elite said:


> I know a guy that had a duck mounted that he'd did not kill.



I have one mounted that I'm not sure I killed.  We killed a pile of snows and Ross geese one year.  I know that I killed some, but picked out on Ross to have in mounted without knowing for certain that it was one of the ones that I had killed that morning.  Guess I've been "that guy".


----------



## deast1988

My buddy, came back from Ark!! They had a Drake widgeon land In the spread. His buddy called it and said he shoots first.......... So he tried to water swat a bird in front of 10 guys in this blind. Swing,,,,,,,, and a miss 3feet left bird jumps up. My buddy the back up folds it clean flying. In front of the crowd he's stoked scratch one off his list plus a stud bird to get mounted. He goes grabs it brings it back to his limit pile. And not 10mins goes by his buddy is holding it taking pictures saying he's getting it mounted.  10 witnesses saw he shot 1 time and the 2nd shot brought it to the bag.  but he's now claimed a duck he didn't kill and these dudes are guest of the club and they absolutely rode this dude to the point of almost fighting. But he is mounting the bird and my buddy lost the battle. Especially as an invite from the buddy got him there to begin with.


----------



## jmtaylor189

Scrapy said:


> Tell him
> 
> Naw, he's your brother. Don't tell him.
> 
> But wait! He got your duck.



Every time I go to his house I mention it. He found the spot he took me we dropped a few and I took this one to get mounted. He took it off my wall and claimed it. A wood duck mount isn't enough to fight over, just enough to argue every now and again. 

I'll get it back one day


----------



## mattech

I got a question, I've had a beard since I could grow one as a teenager, its just who I am. I got into duck hunting juat a few years ago. Does having a beard make me "that guy"?


----------



## PappyHoel

mattech said:


> I got a question, I've had a beard since I could grow one as a teenager, its just who I am. I got into duck hunting juat a few years ago. Does having a beard make me "that guy"?



Yes, because before duck dynasty no one grew beards.


----------



## mattech

PappyHoel said:


> Yes, because before duck dynasty no one grew beards.



That's my point, before duck dynasty, I was juat a freaky looking guy, now I'm a fashion statement.


----------



## PappyHoel

mattech said:


> That's my point, before duck dynasty, I was juat a freaky looking guy, now I'm a fashion statement.



I'm thinking about going duck hunting one day.  I will probably be that guy.


----------



## Scrapy

I grew a beard for duck season since the 80's. Then I'd shave it off.
Don't let it get to you. Wouldn't make you a That guy in my book.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

i try and grow a beard every weekend, then I have to shave it all off for work mondy. I hunt saunday afternoons cause thats when its the longest!


----------



## Scrapy

g0nef1sshn said:


> i try and grow a beard every weekend, then I have to shave it all off for work mondy. I hunt saunday afternoons cause thats when its the longest!



My beard is whiter and shinier than my face now.


----------



## emusmacker

yep it doesn't matter when you started growing a beard, you're "that guy".  Sorry to tell ya, but I've been "that guy" for almost 25 yrs and will be "that guy" til I die, but my baby likes my beard so I'll be her guy.


----------



## Scrapy

emusmacker said:


> yep it doesn't matter when you started growing a beard, you're "that guy".  Sorry to tell ya, but I've been "that guy" for almost 25 yrs and will be "that guy" til I die, but my baby likes my beard so I'll be her guy.



Duck Die nasty Is "that Guy" IMO.  Old Si might have started a beard about when I did. Mine was for a duck season and his was for "I'm an Old Hippie and I don't know what to do. Should I hang on to the old life? Should I reach out for the new"?


----------



## Scrapy

Duckbob said:


> Dang, looking for a crackerjack decoder ring to figure out Scrapy's posts.
> 
> DB



Let's just say I did not have on so much as my "drake gear' when I pecked on that Waffle House window.


----------



## Scrapy

PappyHoel said:


> I'm thinking about going duck hunting one day.  I will probably be that guy.



I started duck hunting when I was 14 cause I told my daddy I had a drivers license (did not say day time license) but he did not ask. Another 16 year old buddy had a boat and motor but his dad wouldn't give him the keys to the car. Anyway, we'd back the boat in and he'd putt,warming the motor , waiting on me to park. Without fail, when we backed through the exhaust fumes he would have to make a mad dash for the bank , him with toilette paper in hand. I thought him to be a THat GUY back then. To make it worse , with the first flight of ducks we would get to come close enough for a shot, he would get a whiff off that spent gunpowder and have to take off to a hill somewhere, toillete paper in hand.  I understand he still has that affliction even though he is a Doctor now. I would say he is NOT a Thatguy  after 40 years of the same thing.


----------



## Town2Small

Scrapy said:


> Duck Die nasty Is "that Guy" IMO.  Old Si might have started a beard about when I did. Mine was for a duck season and his was for "I'm an Old Hippie and I don't know what to do. Should I hang on to the old life? Should I reach out for the new"?


 
He's probably "still adjusting to the change." So he doesn't have to be "that guy" anymore


----------



## Scrapy

Town2Small said:


> He's probably "still adjusting to the change." So he doesn't have to be "that guy" anymore


I get to thinkin mostly,''That guys" as referencededed are newcomers. Auldpoots get a passedgass.


----------



## Town2Small

That guy who has to be the first to shoot at a bird so he knows he killed it


----------



## emusmacker

Scrapy said:


> Duck Die nasty Is "that Guy" IMO.  Old Si might have started a beard about when I did. Mine was for a duck season and his was for "I'm an Old Hippie and I don't know what to do. Should I hang on to the old life? Should I reach out for the new"?



Uhhh I seriously doubt that Si Robertson is or ever was a hippie.  Same as Phil.. Go back and watch the 1st Duck Commander vids.  he had a beard then, and he wasn't a hippie.


----------



## king killer delete

Most hippes did not serve in the nam


----------



## Scrapy

Phil and Si are brothers. That's where their commonality stops. Except for good beards.


----------



## Scrapy

They ought to start a THAT GUY on the Deer Forum..


----------



## steelshotslayer

Scrapy said:


> They ought to start a THAT GUY on the Deer Forum..



This thread is copyrighted


----------



## emusmacker

Scrapy said:


> Phil and Si are brothers. That's where their commonality stops. Except for good beards.



You seem to know a lot about Si, please do enlighten me on how different the brothers are.


----------



## deast1988

The guy opening the calls at pro bass test driving um for the world to hear. Good stuff, load um with spit they'll dry in the partially opened package!!


----------



## Scrapy

emusmacker said:


> You seem to know a lot about Si, please do enlighten me on how different the brothers are.


Do I really need to? Is that a bobcat in the picture?


----------



## Boudreaux

Scrapy said:


> Do I really need to? Is that a bobcat in the picture?



I would like to be enlightened on the Robertsons.


----------



## Scrapy

Boudreaux said:


> I would like to be enlightened on the Robertsons.


If you ain't already, it would possibly take too long before  I am gone anyway . Just use your imagination and let it play out whichever way you want it too. Never said nothing wrong with an Old Hippie. I agree that Phil  never was one . Now you have at the rest of the fantasy.


----------



## fish hawk

I view all of you as "that guy"!!!


----------



## jmtaylor189

"That guy " the one who listens to his wife when she says no hunting today.


----------



## Boudreaux

Scrapy said:


> If you ain't already, it would possibly take too long before  I am gone anyway . Just use your imagination and let it play out whichever way you want it too. Never said nothing wrong with an Old Hippie. I agree that Phil  never was one . Now you have at the rest of the fantasy.



So, in other words, you don't know what you're talking about?


----------



## welderguy

Scrapey! You're leaving??  Now don't go teasing us like that if it aint really so.that would be mean.Besides, then who would be the real "that guy" if you left? Hahaha


----------



## vrooom

That guy is the one that when you go into his house, he has all of uncle billy bobs mutant farm geese hanging on his wall


----------



## emusmacker

LOL, now that was funny.


----------



## emusmacker

Boudreaux said:


> So, in other words, you don't know what you're talking about?



hey Boudreaux, he just hatin, he should ask you about the Robertsons.  You cajun.


----------



## emusmacker

For Scrapy,  any person who believes a scripted television show and thinks that the person on the show that reads the scripts are hippies, is That Guy.


----------



## gatiger

I used to hunt with Phil, Si and brother Tommy when I was in college.  Hippies they aint!!! The "other guy" they ain't!!!!


----------



## Scrapy

gatiger said:


> I used to hunt with Phil, Si and brother Tommy when I was in college.  Hippies they aint!!! The "other guy" they ain't!!!!



I'm really glad to hear that. Si has to be the best actor of them all. He needs a Grammie.

Does someone write all of his scripts for him to deliver flawlessly or he does he write some of his own on the spot?


----------



## emusmacker

I can make stuff up on the fly Scrapy, it ain't that hard.  
You believe wayyy too much tv.

You probably think wrestling (WWE) is real too.


----------



## Scrapy

emusmacker said:


> I can make stuff up on the fly Scrapy, it ain't that hard.
> You believe wayyy too much tv.
> 
> You probably think wrestling (WWE) is real too.



You are obviously not good at guessing what I am thinking since I've never watched a WWE in my life. But I have watched a lot of Duck planet for simple enjoyment.

 Rather than me guessing, I'll just ask you, are you defending Si as a life long hard working Entrepanuer / Actor? Or are you defending the Old Hippie syndrome thing? Or are you aggravated at me for messing with your Realididdy TV?


----------



## g0nef1sshn

*Back on track...*

That guy that sees honkers flying over the hood and thinks he is actually going to shoot some tomorrow....... 



me


----------



## emusmacker

Scrapy said:


> You are obviously not good at guessing what I am thinking since I've never watched a WWE in my life. But I have watched a lot of Duck planet for simple enjoyment.
> 
> Rather than me guessing, I'll just ask you, are you defending Si as a life long hard working Entrepanuer / Actor? Or are you defending the Old Hippie syndrome thing? Or are you aggravated at me for messing with your Realididdy TV?



I'm not aggravated.  Just trying to figure where you come up with the stuff you do.  You said Si was a Hippie, I said he wasn't.  You haven't shown anything to support your facts other than him saying dumb things on a Reality TV show.  

you mad at Si or the Robertsons?


----------



## Scrapy

*Old Hippie -Belammy Brothers*

I don't just come up with stuff out of the blue. Maybe you are too young to have heard the song to know the background . And before you get excited I ain't saying Si ever did drugs or alchohol.

http://youtu.be/MzdvQOXxRD4


----------



## duckyaker90

Scrapy said:


> I don't just come up with stuff out of the blue. Maybe you are too young to have heard the song to know the background . And before you get excited I ain't saying Si ever did drugs or alchohol.
> 
> http://youtu.be/MzdvQOXxRD4



To get back on topic I might be that who's drank a few to that song.


----------



## duckyaker90

That guy.... My bad #turnt up on a Tuesday!!


----------



## Scrapy

duckyaker90 said:


> That guy.... My bad #turnt up on a Tuesday!!



My good # turned up on a Tuesday night. I was holding an ace high straight when somebody came by with the paper. I said a little prayer" Lord if you give me a good high number I don't care if I ever win another hand. My number was 337.  I've never drawn another hand like that. I'll never forget the look on some of the other guys faces.

I too could have been an Old Hippie. I didn't say anything wrong with Old Hippies. It was those "activist" hippies I never cared for.


----------



## duckyaker90

Scrapy said:


> My good # turned up on a Tuesday night. I was holding an ace high straight when somebody came by with the paper. I said a little prayer" Lord if you give me a good high number I don't care if I ever win another hand. My number was 337.  I've never drawn another hand like that. I'll never forget the look on some of the other guys faces.
> 
> I too could have been an Old Hippie. I didn't say anything wrong with Old Hippies. It was those "activist" hippies I never cared for.


I have not the slightest idea what you just said so I'll just drink to that.


----------



## Boudreaux

gatiger said:


> I used to hunt with Phil, Si and brother Tommy when I was in college.  Hippies they aint!!! The "other guy" they ain't!!!!



So were you an Indian or a Warhawk?


----------



## GADawg08

don't be "that guy" who thinks everyone that has a drake jacket, yeti cooler, and wears face paint is a wannabe duck commander that watches too much duck dynasty...some us have had these products long before they became a fad....and we actually use them as intended....not just to wear or strap to a dog box


----------



## emusmacker

Scrapy said:


> I don't just come up with stuff out of the blue. Maybe you are too young to have heard the song to know the background . And before you get excited I ain't saying Si ever did drugs or alchohol.
> 
> http://youtu.be/MzdvQOXxRD4



So what makes you claim Si is a hippie and Phil isn't.  I thought hippies were activists and rode around in a multicolored vans.  But what do I know.  And yes I do know the Bellamy Brothers song.  I have several of their cassettes.  

The 1st remark you said about Si was being sarcastic and derogatory, now you trying to smooth it over.  You got called on it.  There is one on here that has posted a couple times that know the Robertsons, and went to school with the kids.  he can attest that Si was never a hippie.  Now if you want to dispute him then I'll pm you his username and you can call him a liar.

but you probably already have your mind made up on this and no matter what anyone says you will not believe em, but that's cool too.


----------



## king killer delete

Most of you guys are to young to know what a hippie is. I think Si spent the summer of love on the battle field in south Vietnam. Hippies burned draft cards , Si did not. He served.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock

king killer delete said:


> Most of you guys are to young to know what a hippie is. I think Si spent the summer of love on the battle field in south Vietnam. Hippies burned draft cards , Si did not. He served.



Amen Killer


----------



## Scrapy

king killer delete said:


> Most of you guys are to young to know what a hippie is. I think Si spent the summer of love on the battle field in south Vietnam. Hippies burned draft cards , Si did not. He served.



That's right. And if anyone wants to read back. I reffered to Si as an Old Hippie from the get go. Not a hippie.  The mere thought has offended some that I am not a DuckCommander Groupy. Get mad at Bellomy Brothers. I did not write the song.


----------



## Scrapy

GADawg08 said:


> don't be "that guy" who thinks everyone that has a drake jacket, yeti cooler, and wears face paint is a wannabe duck commander that watches too much duck dynasty...some us have had these products long before they became a fad....and we actually use them as intended....not just to wear or strap to a dog box



I just checked on my 6 year old grandson's Christmas.  Now at least I know what Drake Gear and Yeti is when ya'll talk about it. Nice stuff though. I did question the .22 though.


----------



## king killer delete

Scrapy said:


> I just checked on my 6 year old grandson's Christmas.  Now at least I know what Drake Gear and Yeti is when ya'll talk about it. Nice stuff though. I did question the .22 though.


I dont have a yeti but i do have a pelican and I wear Drake , Final Approach, and Columbia


----------



## king killer delete

king killer delete said:


> Most of you guys are to young to know what a hippie is. I think Si spent the summer of love on the battle field in south Vietnam. Hippies burned draft cards , Si did not. He served.



here is proof


----------



## emusmacker

Scrapy said:


> That's right. And if anyone wants to read back. I reffered to Si as an Old Hippie from the get go. Not a hippie.  The mere thought has offended some that I am not a DuckCommander Groupy. Get mad at Bellomy Brothers. I did not write the song.



I like the way you have tried to spin it.  You got called on it and now you trying to act like you were referring to a song written by Bellamy Brothers.   OK don't nobody believe dat.

And I'm not a Duck commander groupie either but I do respect em and don't make dumb statements about them then try and spin it like I'm talkin about a song.  
I could care less if you like the Robertsons or not, I think they good people.  But you said Si was a hippie and then even tried to justify it by mentioning some of the sayings he uses on the Duck Dynasty show, which has nothing to do with the Bellamy Brothers song you mention.  So like I said, good try and nice U turn there Scrapy.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

this thread needs to get back to the original topic.


----------



## steelshotslayer

g0nef1sshn said:


> this thread needs to get back to the original topic.



I agree


----------



## emusmacker

Well it gets kinda hard to keep coming up with "That Guy" scenarios.

Plus The Robertsons are always gonna be mentioned in a "That Guy" thread.   Or Drake, or Yeti, or face paint, or Costas.  I mean if you don't hunt with game winner clothing, and don't ever cover your face, and use a cheap Igloo cooler then you are that guy.  Oh yea and you must own a RNT, Echo, or some other "high dollar" call company then you are a That Guy.  And whatever you do, DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT EVER USE A DUCK COMMANDER CALL.   Cause that will certify you as THAT GUY.

Now that we're back on topic ya'll happy?


----------



## WOODIE13

Or you could shoot banded geese off a park pond like Jeff Foils, DC/DD never did that.

It is not all about the bands, but the experience; never forget.  Just some tend to try to find something to grasp, hence the mentor if you can help.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

*happy again*



emusmacker said:


> Well it gets kinda hard to keep coming up with "That Guy" scenarios.
> 
> Plus The Robertsons are always gonna be mentioned in a "That Guy" thread.   Or Drake, or Yeti, or face paint, or Costas.  I mean if you don't hunt with game winner clothing, and don't ever cover your face, and use a cheap Igloo cooler then you are that guy.  Oh yea and you must own a RNT, Echo, or some other "high dollar" call company then you are a That Guy.  And whatever you do, DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT EVER USE A DUCK COMMANDER CALL.   Cause that will certify you as THAT GUY.
> 
> 
> Now that we're back on topic ya'll happy?





uh oh, I hunt with the cheapest Duck Commander calls I could find.


----------



## welderguy

"That guy" is one who goes to the trouble to camo up his face then puts on his mirror lense sunglasses.I guess ducks don't ever fly over him from behind so I guess he's covered.


----------



## trophyslayer

Oh that's dirty,  callin me out on two different threads for the same that guy violation


----------



## welderguy

I had to because killer said we were off topic.But we're back on track now so everythings alright.We can continue the flogging. Hehe


----------



## WOODIE13

Or the one that hunts a field or pond every day for geese and ducks and wonders why the birds are not coming to it at all now.


----------



## robertelee

That guy shoots a pintail from his back porch up north with a pellet gun and then gets it mounted.


----------



## DuckHuntin101

WOODIE13 said:


> Or the one that hunts a field or pond every day for geese and ducks and wonders why the birds are not coming to it at all now.



The same guys brag to there buddies that they "Killed em" this morning and they post a pic of 2 mergansers they killed off there aunts brothers sisters husbands daughters farm pond.


----------



## WOODIE13

Banded mergs at that


----------



## emusmacker

What's wrong with shooting Mergs?


----------



## WOODIE13

I shoot them all, to include coots.  Think what he is getting at is that guy that does it will have 250 shells, a ton of calls, lanyard loaded down with bands he bought off Ebay and decked out in all the DC/DD garb available.


----------



## emusmacker

I wore a facemask this morning instead of face paint,  didn't want to be That Guy.

I know most of these "that guy" sayings are all in fun, but I hate to say that there are some that actually do think the way they say on here.  
i always get a kick out of folks will make fun of mojos on a forum and claim they dislike em, yet when you see pics they don't post on the web they have mojos in the pics.


----------



## WhackemWilly

Chill your beans man… No need to get offensive about anything it's just a forum about duck hunting. Who actually cares what you shoot or what brand you wear, it's all in sport. This thread was started more as a joke anyways.


----------



## king killer delete

Every body take a chill pill. As willy said this thread is a joke and let's keep it that way


----------



## g0nef1sshn

*It was meeeeee.*

I went into walgreens this morning in my waders to buy baby formula, hand sanatizer, and some malboro reds. 

Walgreens was 6 bucks more on formula then normal places. FYI

And I shot a Merganser today. Juvy Drake hooded. No band.


----------



## strutlife

Don't let anyone fool ya about what they wouldn't do. If anyone on here thought wearing pink leatards would make them kill more ducks, guess what? They would be em. I like reading this thread. Really makes you notice things about people and vehicles that duck hunt or wanna present the picture they do. Actually, I'm getting ready to sticker my truck out. Banded, yeti, drake, ducks unlimited sticker and whatever other kinds of stickers I can find to put on it. When someone ask, do you duck hunt? Nope, just kinda thought it would look cool on the truck. Facepaint, yes I wear it sometimes. During turkey season, I wear facepaint and a mask because I don't want that ol tom to see my eye lids move.


----------



## jdthayer

I always love the guys that shoot a duck or two then text a pic and say, "what kinda duck is this?" Duck identification should be taken seriously as the laws protecting certain limits on certain ducks are there for a reason. I want my grandchildren to be able to enjoy this sport as well.


----------



## emusmacker

WhackemWilly said:


> Chill your beans man… No need to get offensive about anything it's just a forum about duck hunting. Who actually cares what you shoot or what brand you wear, it's all in sport. This thread was started more as a joke anyways.



I'm chilled man.  Not mad or upset, just stating an observation. what I said is true.  I just don't like the "I'm better than you" attitude portrayed on here.  Maybe its just me, but it's easy to poke fun at folks, even when we are guilty of the same things.

And you can ask anyone that REALLY knows me, I don't care what others think, but I also don't look at someone wearing Drake clothes and hauling a Yeti around as a poser or "That Guy".  I can't say one way or the other if they are "That Guy" or not.  I like to wear DU hats and shirts, and will wear my waders into the waffle house.  I don't care what the other folks think of me, and don't do it to draw attention to me.  But at the same time, I don't hide the fact that I love to duck hunt. I'm not ashamed of it and will let others know.  If that makes me "That Guy" then HECK YEA, THAT BE ME.  But when I see the shallow minds judging me, I think they just hating and missed out on the opportunity I had to enjoy something I love.  But again that's me and  I'm all chilled out.  Just don't you be getting all ill either.


----------



## emusmacker

jdthayer said:


> I always love the guys that shoot a duck or two then text a pic and say, "what kinda duck is this?" Duck identification should be taken seriously as the laws protecting certain limits on certain ducks are there for a reason. I want my grandchildren to be able to enjoy this sport as well.



I agree, with the info out there today and the ease of identification, there is no excuse for not knowing legal times, limits, and species.  Don't be lazy and not learn it.  Its easier now than ever before.  My 12 yr old can name just about every species of North American duck and can even id them in the field.  he evens know the bafg limits and shooting times for each zone.  Like I said it ain't hard to find out.


----------



## WOODIE13

jdthayer said:


> I always love the guys that shoot a duck or two then text a pic and say, "what kinda duck is this?" Duck identification should be taken seriously as the laws protecting certain limits on certain ducks are there for a reason. I want my grandchildren to be able to enjoy this sport as well.



Those that do ground ID, sheer awesomeness...

Had a guy the other day say they shot at a lone black duck, but the only thing we saw fly right after the shot was a cormorant.


----------



## DuckHuntin101

I know a guy that shot a pintail on a cow pond and send a pic to everyone in a group message saying " first redhead" true story can't make this up


----------



## WOODIE13

Had a guy tell me a pintail he shot was a Gaddie


----------



## sticky28

I meet that guy this am... Coming strait at me and my dekes at 6:50, 10 mins before go time. Shined them off the whole time and they just kept coming strait at me like I was a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored homing beacon. Cussed me out for blinding them as they drove thru the decoys. I mean just turn the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored boat around if u don't want to get shined.  They continued to setup 100yards behind me... No dekes just into the reeds and blew on there new duck calls Santa brought them. Shot 1 dead then went after it for the next 15 mins during prime time. Just out there turning circle while ducks where circling over head. Never understood why people send dogs or chase a dead, not wounded duck, during prime time. Then soon as the motor was off... I mean the second it was off back to the nonstop calls!  After 45 mins they where done and continue to run and gun for the next 2 hours.


----------



## emusmacker

Well if my son wounds a duck or if I wound a duck, I'm going to get it.  Had too many swim away.  And most times, a dog swimming in with a dead duck don't deter the birds that much.

I've never killed a canvasback, if I knock 1 down and it ain't dead, yep I'm pulling up anchor and goin after it.  If it bothers you then I'm sorry, but you can either watch or help, but I'm still going after a wounded bird.  It's unsportsmanlike to not go after a wounded bird in my opinion.


----------



## Millcreekfarms

Walked 1 1/2 miles this morning to a swamp got there an hour early then 15 min AFTER shooting time some yahoo comes walking in still got his flashlight on walked right to the woodie roost and ruined the morning we scratched one from the fifty he spooked  this was most definatly that guy


----------



## Barroll

A canvasback might as well be a ring neck these days...


----------



## GSURugger

Barroll said:


> A canvasback might as well be a ring neck these days...



This.  It's aggravating to only be able to kill one when you find 1,000.


----------



## king killer delete

the gold standard. thats what the market hunters called them.


----------



## Boudreaux

Don't be the guy who tries on GON to look like he knows more than he does about duck hunting or is the long-time "cool" duck hunter when he's not by using the terms: 
- Mallet (Mallard)
- Woodrow (Woodduck)
- Gaddie (Gadwall)
- Mergie (Merganser)

Never hear these terms in the Ark-LA-Miss areas.

And definitely don't go to LA and hear their terms for ducks and come back talking about how they shoot "pull dos" to put in their gumbo.  If you don't know that is "Poule D'eau" don't use the term and certainly don't type it.  Same goes for "dough gree".  It's "dos gris".  If you don't know it, don't show your ignorance or how much of a topwater you are in trying to impress others.


----------



## Scrapy

Lawdy Murcie.


----------



## emusmacker

Well, Boudreaux, this past wekend you and I and my son saw thousands of Poule D'eau and heard some woodrows while in the blind, then ended up shooting a couple dos gris.

I use the terms woodrow a bunch, and sometimes I say gad or gray ducks when talking bout gadwall, and have even used mallet before.  I also like, greentop for mallards too.  Plus I say lawn darts for mergs and sky carp for goosies.  But you and I both know I'm That Guy.

I even painted up my face one morning.  Only thing missing was my Drake jacket and costas.  and I forgot my Yeti cooler too.  and btw, you need to get you some DU stickers on your back windshield.  

Had a blast nonetheless and will certainly go back, and will be That Guy again.


----------



## emusmacker

I like being "That Guy" because it bothers people.  They see the painted face, the waders on when I'm in the waffle house, my duck hunting stickers on my back glass, and they think, "look at that guy, he's a product of Duck Dynasty.   I like the ignorance and it makes me want to do it more and more.


----------



## WOODIE13

Boudreaux said:


> Don't be the guy who tries on GON to look like he knows more than he does about duck hunting or is the long-time "cool" duck hunter when he's not by using the terms:
> - Mallet (Mallard)
> - Woodrow (Woodduck)
> - Gaddie (Gadwall)
> - Mergie (Merganser)
> 
> Never hear these terms in the Ark-LA-Miss areas.
> 
> And definitely don't go to LA and hear their terms for ducks and come back talking about how they shoot "pull dos" to put in their gumbo.  If you don't know that is "Poule D'eau" don't use the term and certainly don't type it.  Same goes for "dough gree".  It's "dos gris".  If you don't know it, don't show your ignorance or how much of a topwater you are in trying to impress others.



So critical,


----------



## RE185

That guy who goes duck hunting 2 times and thats all he talks about and complains about deer lease and lease price because there's just not enough water on the property to hold ducks.


----------



## andyparm

Boudreaux said:


> Don't be the guy who tries on GON to look like he knows more than he does about duck hunting or is the long-time "cool" duck hunter when he's not by using the terms:
> - Mallet (Mallard)
> - Woodrow (Woodduck)
> - Gaddie (Gadwall)
> - Mergie (Merganser)
> 
> Never hear these terms in the Ark-LA-Miss areas.
> 
> And definitely don't go to LA and hear their terms for ducks and come back talking about how they shoot "pull dos" to put in their gumbo.  If you don't know that is "Poule D'eau" don't use the term and certainly don't type it.  Same goes for "dough gree".  It's "dos gris".  If you don't know it, don't show your ignorance or how much of a topwater you are in trying to impress others.



So...you're saying we can't call them by the usual nicknames we have for them here in GA...but we can't call them by the usual nicknames they use in LA/Miss/Ark either??! I'm not sure what to do with myself now...I guess I'll start using the Canadian pronunciation of Mallard. MALYARD. The others I just don't know. If anyone can help PLEASE HELP ME!!!

Boodro--no one cares that you're so obviously from Louisiana. FYI: Topwater is the lamest term ever created for a rookie. When you use that it makes me feel like you may actually be from Central Florida...

If I didn't offend everyone yet I'm sorry. I'll try harder next time. 

Killer Delete, PLEASE DON'T BAN ME...


----------



## MudDucker

Boudreaux said:


> Don't be the guy who tries on GON to look like he knows more than he does about duck hunting or is the long-time "cool" duck hunter when he's not by using the terms:
> - Mallet (Mallard)
> - Woodrow (Woodduck)
> - Gaddie (Gadwall)
> - Mergie (Merganser)
> 
> Never hear these terms in the Ark-LA-Miss areas.
> 
> And definitely don't go to LA and hear their terms for ducks and come back talking about how they shoot "pull dos" to put in their gumbo.  If you don't know that is "Poule D'eau" don't use the term and certainly don't type it.  Same goes for "dough gree".  It's "dos gris".  If you don't know it, don't show your ignorance or how much of a topwater you are in trying to impress others.



Someone got a double dose of grits this morning!


----------



## emusmacker

Kinda like saying "Canadian Goose" when in fact they may not even be from Canada.  It's Canada Goose.


----------



## Boudreaux

andyparm said:


> So...you're saying we can't call them by the usual nicknames we have for them here in GA...but we can't call them by the usual nicknames they use in LA/Miss/Ark either??! I'm not sure what to do with myself now...I guess I'll start using the Canadian pronunciation of Mallard. MALYARD. The others I just don't know. If anyone can help PLEASE HELP ME!!!
> 
> Boodro--no one cares that you're so obviously from Louisiana. FYI: Topwater is the lamest term ever created for a rookie. When you use that it makes me feel like you may actually be from Central Florida...
> 
> If I didn't offend everyone yet I'm sorry. I'll try harder next time.
> 
> Killer Delete, PLEASE DON'T BAN ME...



I don't care if anyone cares where I'm from.  Just glad to be here and ruffle the feathers of some topwaters!  If you're getting your panties in such a wad, YOU are that guy!

I never said to use the terms I listed.  you'll see I clearly stated NOT to use those terms, and certainly not to type them.  You musta done that before.  If you don't have thick skin in the duck blind, you are that guy!

Emu, you are that guy - no doubt!  But hunting with you is an adventure to say the least!  And I'm trying to help you not be that guy so much!


----------



## Boudreaux

emusmacker said:


> Kinda like saying "Canadian Goose" when in fact they may not even be from Canada.  It's Canada Goose.



Lol!  See, you are learning not to be that guy!


----------



## Boudreaux

MudDucker said:


> Someone got a double dose of grits this morning!




Don't be that guy who gets between me and my breakfast!

Did you call Al and find anything in SELA?  Headed to Jones on Thursday.  I'm that guy who is hoping that this cold weather is pushing new birds to NELA.  Need a quick snow cover across the Midwest!


----------



## emusmacker

Boudreaux said:


> Lol!  See, you are learning not to be that guy!



No hope for me, Like I said, I like it.  It makes the real duck hunters jealous. LOL

I'm sooooo offended now.  I'm gonna cry.   

I do find it funny that there are some shallow minded people these days.  Some will say this thread is "all in fun" yet they truly do feel like this.

Like I said before, if a painted up face in the duck blind offends, then you are "That Guy".
If my pics of ducks I or my son killed and posted on a Yeti cooler offends you then you are "that Guy"

If my DU sticker in my back window and my DU hat offends you then you are definitely "That Guy".

And last but not least, if you worry about what others do more than what you do then no doubt you are That Guy.


----------



## WOODIE13

I am that guy, used Gaddie a couple posts before yours.

Time to sensor woodie too


----------



## andyparm

Boudreaux said:


> I don't care if anyone cares where I'm from.  Just glad to be here and ruffle the feathers of some topwaters!  If you're getting your panties in such a wad, YOU are that guy!
> 
> I never said to use the terms I listed.  you'll see I clearly stated NOT to use those terms, and certainly not to type them.  You musta done that before.  If you don't have thick skin in the duck blind, you are that guy!
> 
> Emu, you are that guy - no doubt!  But hunting with you is an adventure to say the least!  And I'm trying to help you not be that guy so much!



No panties wadded here. Just looking for a little help on correct duck terminology. I offered the help on not using topwater (makes you sound like a bass fisherman which every lake duck hunter evidently hates) as a show of good faith. If using the term gaddie or mergie makes me that guy then I am most definitely that guy!  especially the mergie one because that's all we've been shooting here lately...

Bowdrex you da man!


----------



## emusmacker

Who is Bowdrex?  Just asking.  Sounds like the Ckick Fil A commercial speller.

I think you meant Bow flex which is a piece of workout equipment.


----------



## emusmacker

Hey Boudreaux, looks like you ruffled a few topwater feathers LOL.


----------



## Boudreaux

andyparm said:


> Bowdrex you da man!



Finally!  Something on which we agree!


----------



## emusmacker

if you get on a thread that say How to spot That Guy and gets your uneroos all wadded up cause you got called out, then you are That Guy.


----------



## Silvereyes

I think we should order a few of these.


----------



## andyparm

emusmacker said:


> Who is Bowdrex?  Just asking.  Sounds like the Ckick Fil A commercial speller.
> 
> I think you meant Bow flex which is a piece of workout equipment.



I spent a few years working in LA. I quickly took to making fun of spelling vs. South GA pronunciation on some of the last names out there. Boudreaux looks like Bow (like the bow of a boat) Drex(because....it has an X)
So there's your explanation. Sorry if my poor attempts at jokes weren't funny to you and Mr. Drex. I'll try harder next time.

You might be those guys if you tag team a poor "Topwater" on the GON forum


----------



## The Horned Toad

Y'all covered just about everything I do while hunting.


----------



## Flaustin1

If you want to mount a ducks head, you might be "that guy".


----------



## deast1988

If I hunted in the morning I might not take my waders off till I got home. ;-)


----------



## king killer delete

Waders in the waffle house


----------



## king killer delete

Flaustin1 said:


> If you want to mount a ducks head, you might be "that guy".


You Think


----------



## Flaustin1

I know so killer.  All the duck gods have spoken!


----------



## deast1988

king killer delete said:


> Waders in the waffle house



I'd hate for my feet to get cold the lacrosse work so good in cold weather killer. I'll start a selfie club, only allowed if you wear war paint and waders. How many selfies could be taken in a day, of the life of a wader wearing duck hunter.

I might go to IHOP, because I'm international and its a swaggy place for camo and face paint.


----------



## deast1988




----------



## emusmacker

andyparm said:


> I spent a few years working in LA. I quickly took to making fun of spelling vs. South GA pronunciation on some of the last names out there. Boudreaux looks like Bow (like the bow of a boat) Drex(because....it has an X)
> So there's your explanation. Sorry if my poor attempts at jokes weren't funny to you and Mr. Drex. I'll try harder next time.
> 
> You might be those guys if you tag team a poor "Topwater" on the GON forum



Whale I'm sow glad you took to maken fun of spellin. 
Boudreaux's attempts at jokes was taken wrong by you, you the one that got all tore up cause he musta tuched a nurve wid you.  You chose to attack what he said on a thread that is meant as a joking, tongue in cheek thread anyway.  So please put the Kleenex away, and just keep on killin them mergies you awesome mergie killer you.


----------



## jmtaylor189

My wife found a good one. While working at a hotel she spotted a Drake jacket, surprised me she knew what it was. She asked him about it he said it was to expensive to only wear hunting, and if he ever fells like it he can just jump out of the truck and go hunting.


----------



## andyparm

emusmacker said:


> Whale I'm sow glad you took to maken fun of spellin.
> Boudreaux's attempts at jokes was taken wrong by you, you the one that got all tore up cause he musta tuched a nurve wid you.  You chose to attack what he said on a thread that is meant as a joking, tongue in cheek thread anyway.  So please put the Kleenex away, and just keep on killin them mergies you awesome mergie killer you.



Sorry for the late comeback on this, Emu. It's taken me this long to come up with something...I was just poking a little fun at Boudreaux...and myself. I guess I did make a statement about offending everyone which obviously included you. You did redeem yourself with the spelling joke so I won't hold it against you. Since you posted this I have had the pleasure of smashing a few "mergies". Great fun! 

I guess I should've put it this way to begin with:
You might be "That Guy" (and 15 years old) (and from Central Florida) if you use the term Topwater to refer to anything but a topwater lure...

This thread is still amazing...


----------



## emusmacker

andyparm said:


> Sorry for the late comeback on this, Emu. It's taken me this long to come up with something...I was just poking a little fun at Boudreaux...and myself. I guess I did make a statement about offending everyone which obviously included you. You did redeem yourself with the spelling joke so I won't hold it against you. Since you posted this I have had the pleasure of smashing a few "mergies". Great fun!
> 
> I guess I should've put it this way to begin with:
> You might be "That Guy" (and 15 years old) (and from Central Florida) if you use the term Topwater to refer to anything but a topwater lure...
> 
> This thread is still amazing...



It's all good man, no harm, no foul.  You didn't touch a nerve with me, trust me, it takes a whole lot more than that to offend me.  

I personally think this thread has run it's course.  It's the same thing next yr, and the next, and the next.  There will always be the "That Guys" that like to wear face paint and waders in public.  And those that have stickers on their windshields.  
I guess the part that gets old and annoying is the constant complaining about such tactics.  I mean why does it bother someone if I wear face paint and waders in the waffle house.  No one has yet to explain why it bothers folks.  I get tired of the same old stuff yr in and yr out.  Next yr there will be another That Guy thread with the SAME OLD comments.  I mean dang, yea it gets real old real quick.  and if I seemed a little defensive then I didn't mean too.  So good luck the reast of the 2 days of the season and kill more mergs cause you're doing the minnows a favor.


----------



## aj.hiner

I'm that guy who had a slow morning and saw some geese on the way back and put some spit and stalk on em...killed em too


----------



## Scrapy

How do you spot "that guy" at Cotillion? 

 How about the DU banquet?


----------



## Water Swat

Saw him this morning. Wearing a blue ball cap. White or silverish colored walking stick that was glowing like a light bulb in a dark room. Unruly dog that broke into the only ducks that landed close to him and then it broke and swam 100 yards towards us when we shot our first of the morning.


----------



## tradhunter98

That guy was hunting about 400yards from me this morning. You could hear him blowing his rnt MVP at migrating ducks from 30min before shooting light to the time he left.


----------



## WOODIE13

The one that had the big center console boat, 4 people in it (two kids) and raced up on our decoys only to slam the motor off, then proceed to look like a Chinese fire drill jumping around the boat when you saw my super mag goose shell floaters (Boone and Crocket of the goose world I am sure) while the barge was passing @ Leon @ 10:30 or so while I was waving, then you saw me, left and proceeded to stalk more decoys up the river.  I know what you are doing and that boat looks awfully familiar, as do you, from a couple run in's with you doing the same thing last year at Green Bottom, minus the new camo paint job, Sea Ark, gets service done at The Great Outdoors in Lavallette.  Tough to hide that boat, not a decoy one in sight, this year or last.  Your time is coming, a picture is worth a thousand words, a video is priceless.  Also, thanks for introducing youngsters to sport in such a pathetic and wrong way.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

WOODIE13 said:


> The one that had the big center console boat, 4 people in it (two kids) and raced up on our decoys only to slam the motor off, then proceed to look like a Chinese fire drill jumping around the boat when you saw my super mag goose shell floaters (Boone and Crocket of the goose world I am sure) while the barge was passing @ Leon @ 10:30 or so while I was waving, then you saw me, left and proceeded to stalk more decoys up the river.  I know what you are doing and that boat looks awfully familiar, as do you, from a couple run in's with you doing the same thing last year at Green Bottom, minus the new camo paint job, Sea Ark, gets service done at The Great Outdoors in Lavallette.  Tough to hide that boat, not a decoy one in sight, this year or last.  Your time is coming, a picture is worth a thousand words, a video is priceless.  Also, thanks for introducing youngsters to sport in such a pathetic and wrong way.



post the video


----------



## WOODIE13

g0nef1sshn said:


> post the video



Next time, time to get one.  Guess I could just start blasting (not at them unless they swat the decoys) as soon as a boat pulls round the bend, at this point.


----------



## WOODIE13

Reported him to the DNR last year last day of season, maybe the good ol boy system, maybe time to go federal


----------



## WOODIE13

WOODIE13 said:


> the one motoring up on your decoys until he saw the boat.  then he asked, what the pic was for



No pic this year, my camera was out in the boat chasing a cripple.  Just a different paint job, no River Cat


----------



## WOODIE13

WOODIE13 said:


> the one motoring up on your decoys until he saw the boat.  then he asked, what the pic was for



No pic this year, my camera was out in the boat chasing a cripple.  Just a different paint job (camo), missing River Cat

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=773139&stc=1&d=1390949493


----------



## Slings and Arrows

Wood duck = Woodies = Woodrow = Woudreaux


----------



## emusmacker

Gads=grays=gadwalls.
Mergs=mergies=hoodies=lawn darts=mergansers.


OOOKKKK don't really get that 1.


----------



## andyparm

Mallard=water turkey=buzzard....right??


----------



## Slings and Arrows

"That guy" is probibly your best buddy.
He thinks it's funny to eject shells in your ear.
He will be up and on ducks before he calls "Take em!"
He will conveniently get a hurry home text from his wife when it's time to clean ducks.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

that guy that shows up back at the ramp with a limit of ducks and not one are a teal during early teal season, and he doesnt have his teal tags


----------



## bowtechrulez

*shirts!*

we need to make up "That Guy..." T-shirts/hoodies!!!!!?????!!!!


----------



## TireKicker

bowtechrulez said:


> we need to make up "That Guy..." T-shirts/hoodies!!!!!?????!!!!



I would bet you're, "That guy".

We all know, it's much cooler when you thrown an unneeded "z" in words.


----------



## strutlife

And here we go


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

tgw925 said:


> "These guys"
> -Brand new truck that daddy bought(has to have ranch hand)
> -Yeti and Drake sticker on the back windshield(has to be both)
> -Lanyard on rear view mirror loaded down with Primo's & DC calls
> -These guys can be spotted in a parking lot near you, on a Friday night...all wearing drake jackets.



Sadly i know exactly who you are talking about. lol  
We have some pros in good ol HOCO.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

So these are 2 stories from people I personally know. 

1. Took this kid with us for the first time. Well he showed up with 3 of his friends and their boat because they wanted to follow us to find new spots.... We had the boat sitting tied up to a tree waiting on them to back in. Some birds flew over and one of the kids friends managed to shoot my buddies boat in the complete opposite direction of the birds.... 

Ok so number 2 is back to the original kid we offered to take with us and also one of the many TGW is referring to. 
He hunter with us twice. He's one of those "let me spend mommy and daddys money". First time we went he borrowed a gun. By the end of season he had a full drake wardrobe, 50 new duck calls(most stolen from academy), and a beretta A400. After season he bought a Black lab and sent it off to be trained and somehow talked his dad into buying him a brand new Duck boat.


----------



## ghadarits

bowtechrulez said:


> we need to make up "That Guy..." T-shirts/hoodies!!!!!?????!!!!




I am that guy…….I want one of those hoodies………


----------



## TireKicker

ghadarits said:


> I am that guy…….I want one of those hoodies………



World's largest sink or world's smallest bath tub?


----------



## ghadarits

TireKicker said:


> World's largest sink or world's smallest bath tub?



I'm going to say small bath tub. It consistently produces as you can see I've drawn em in with my professional grade calling.


----------



## Coopersdad0614

And if you can't figure out who that guy is, then you're probably that guy.


----------



## tradhunter98

That guy is the reason my left ear is still ringing.....


----------



## MudDucker

g0nef1sshn said:


> that guy that shows up back at the ramp with a limit of ducks and not one are a teal during early teal season, and he doesnt have his teal tags




Winner ... winner chicken dinner.  I love to tell "that guy" that a cormorant cooked like a turkey is great!


----------



## jritchey65

I seen a group of about 7 of "those guys" yesterday morning. They got there 20 minutes before shooting light and couldn't find anywhere to setup so they just walked around until they found a spot with water.  Then on the way out i got a good look at there setup.  7 guys standing 10 ft from there few decoys and 3 mojos in the middle of the water and not in any cover at all.  If wouldn't have dropped my phone in the water on Saturday I would've got a picture of them.


----------



## Mars

jritchey65 said:


> I seen a group of about 7 of "those guys" yesterday morning. They got there 20 minutes before shooting light and couldn't find anywhere to setup so they just walked around until they found a spot with water.  Then on the way out i got a good look at there setup.  7 guys standing 10 ft from there few decoys and 3 mojos in the middle of the water and not in any cover at all.  If wouldn't have dropped my phone in the water on Saturday I would've got a picture of them.



Pretty sure I saw those guys too. Ridiculous


----------



## WOODIE13

Still early in the season yet...


----------



## steelshotslayer

We'll gentlemen the season hasn't even been in a solid two weeks yet this year and I am sitting in Chic Fila after a decent hunt this morning.  These two kids come pulling up park behind our rig hop out fully face painted up. BBBBUUUTTT WAIT THERES MORE to top this rather minor offense off the poor dog sittin in the back of the truck has war paint all over.


----------



## Beta Tau789

steelshotslayer said:


> We'll gentlemen the season hasn't even been in a solid two weeks yet this year and I am sitting in Chic Fila after a decent hunt this morning.  These two kids come pulling up park behind our rig hop out fully face painted up. BBBBUUUTTT WAIT THERES MORE to top this rather minor offense off the poor dog sittin in the back of the truck has war paint all over.


----------



## king killer delete

No names !


----------



## emusmacker

steelshotslayer said:


> We'll gentlemen the season hasn't even been in a solid two weeks yet this year and I am sitting in Chic Fila after a decent hunt this morning.  These two kids come pulling up park behind our rig hop out fully face painted up. BBBBUUUTTT WAIT THERES MORE to top this rather minor offense off the poor dog sittin in the back of the truck has war paint all over.



That was prolly me. I likes to paint my face cause I ain't reel fond of no mask.  I usually don't take it off til I get home cause I mite wanna jump some woodrows from the creek.  I like to wear face paint and waders into eatin places after a duck hunt just make the wannabes worry about me being that guy.  Funny how it works.  It seems to BOTHER a buncha folks so I figured heck yea.  

I like the guys that try to act all cool and completely "disguise" themselves so no one will know they hunt ducks.  Don't really know why some feel they have to hide the fact they are a duck hunter, must be an inferior complex or something.


----------



## king killer delete

I know when you wear that Bama t shirt you have you paint your face so that nobody knows who you are.


----------



## emusmacker

LOL, I ain't skeered to let anyone know who I is.  that's how I roll.  I just like to see folks get all panty wadded up over me wearing my face paint and waders into a public eating place. Sometimes I will even carry my call lanyard around my neck for added pleasure. Funny how things "matter" so much to folks.


----------



## king killer delete

emusmacker said:


> LOL, I ain't skeered to let anyone know who I is.  that's how I roll.  I just like to see folks get all panty wadded up over me wearing my face paint and waders into a public eating place. Sometimes I will even carry my call lanyard around my neck for added pleasure. Funny how things "matter" so much to folks.



You be the man with that LSU t shirt


----------



## king killer delete

Lol


----------



## ByrdDog76

Please Lord, never let this thread die!


----------



## Beta Tau789

This morning a came up on what was thought to be a UFO, but later determined to be some teenager's jon boat with enough LED lights to land an airplane.... white, green and red inside and outside... maybe he got carried away when decorating the house for Christmas


----------



## welderguy

Beta Tau789 said:


> This morning a came up on what was thought to be a UFO, but later determined to be some teenager's jon boat with enough LED lights to land an airplane.... white, green and red inside and outside... maybe he got carried away when decorating the house for Christmas



pics would have been priceless.


----------



## king killer delete

Lol now that's funny


----------



## Led Zeppelin

Apparently if you own a GTR you can drive through people's decoy spread at full speed, park 50 yards away and hunt there, shoot 2 birds, then leave and drive back through the spread while the ducks are still flying. Honestly, Iv become accustomed to the fact that people here could care less if you shine them with a flash light. If you are "in their spot" they are gunna be there anyways cause that's where they wanna be and they don't have a back up plan. What grinds my gears is driving through my decoys. If your going to do it, either slow roll it or use a trolling motor, don't swamp them. Hey, maybe you could even do like everyone else in This spot and park in the slough next to the pond and walk over. We were in the very back of this pond and left a buffer/ landing zone of 50 yards to the back of the pond for the birds. Apparently that was just a little too much free room...


----------



## king killer delete

It is the guy I saw on VeryVery busy Bay Street  in Savannah the other day with a yellow lab on top of his dog box. When I turned around and told him that his dog need to be in his dog box he told me his dog do didn't like the box and he then left and went inside of a store. It was rush hour and his dog was left unprotected. Same kind of guy leaves his kids in a hot car in July.


----------



## krazybronco2

emusmacker said:


> LOL, I ain't skeered to let anyone know who I is.  that's how I roll.  I just like to see folks get all panty wadded up over me wearing my face paint and waders into a public eating place. Sometimes I will even carry my call lanyard around my neck for added pleasure. Funny how things "matter" so much to folks.



speaking of that were you in the hardees in linclonton yesterday? around 10-10:30? i saw a truck with a boat and mud motor there and then saw the same truck and boat headed to elberton on 79. i had a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored poor start to the second season so went home got the dogs and went to train.


----------



## krazybronco2

king killer delete said:


> It is the guy I saw on VeryVery busy Bay Street  in Savannah the other day with a yellow lab on top of his dog box. When I turned around and told him that his dog need to be in his dog box he told me his dog do didn't like the box and he then left and went inside of a store. It was rush hour and his dog was left unprotected. Same kind of guy leaves his kids in a hot car in July.



if you ever see my dog out of my dog box please let me know cause they are an extreme escape artist to get out of my box! the one think i hate seeing riding around town is a port a kennel and then a dog running around the bed of a truck with out being in the kennel.


----------



## king killer delete

Several years ago a buddy I met here on the forum was with me opening morning. Of course we were first at my spot and at about 6:15 am a guy comes past us and set up not 50 yards from is around a bend in the creek we were hunting. He shot 3 boxes of shells and shot at every thing that flew by duck or not . In range or not and did not kill a bird.  He was showing off, girl friend was on the boat. Later I saw him in the Waffle House and he admitted he had never hunt in his life before. He said he had watched TV and it looked like fun.


----------



## king killer delete

krazybronco2 said:


> if you ever see my dog out of my dog box please let me know cause they are an extreme escape artist to get out of my box! the one think i hate seeing riding around town is a port a kennel and then a dog running around the bed of a truck with out being in the kennel.



Come on Ben I know you and your dog. That will not happen.


----------



## krazybronco2

king killer delete said:


> Come on Ben I know you and your dog. That will not happen.



that would be dogs! i got me a black dog that is NUTS about anything that moves! he might tear up the mat in the box and scream and bark every time the choco dog is out of the box but he has yet to find a way out of the mountain top box.


----------



## awoods

Met some kids (16-21) in the delta that had their entire lanyards bejeweled with duck bands. Got to talking with them...bought on eBay. Also had z71 tahoe, brand new duck boat / mud motor, Drake everything, and no ducks for their efforts.


----------



## emusmacker

krazybronco2 said:


> speaking of that were you in the hardees in linclonton yesterday? around 10-10:30? i saw a truck with a boat and mud motor there and then saw the same truck and boat headed to elberton on 79. i had a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored poor start to the second season so went home got the dogs and went to train.



yep that was me, we were hunting with my buddy.  his boat and truck.


----------



## Gaducks0317

The Mecca of duck hunting in Georgia had some good ones this weekend...

1) that guy shoots a Cormorant at 30 yards and leaves it lying.
2) that guy drops his buddy off and proceeds to go run up resting ducks with his boat in an effort to get them to fly over his partner.
3) those guys shoot at ducks in the stratosphere (I swear over 300 ft away)
4) those guys shoot 10 minutes before legal light
5) those guys shoot (for no apparent reason) when you've got a group of ducks actually working your spread.

We had a kid hunting with us this weekend. Grown men gave him great examples of what shouldn't be done when duck hunting.

Days like that make me ashamed to be a duck hunter...


----------



## steelshotslayer

emusmacker said:


> That was prolly me. I likes to paint my face cause I ain't reel fond of no mask.  I usually don't take it off til I get home cause I mite wanna jump some woodrows from the creek.  I like to wear face paint and waders into eatin places after a duck hunt just make the wannabes worry about me being that guy.  Funny how it works.  It seems to BOTHER a buncha folks so I figured heck yea.
> 
> I like the guys that try to act all cool and completely "disguise" themselves so no one will know they hunt ducks.  Don't really know why some feel they have to hide the fact they are a duck hunter, must be an inferior complex or something.



To each his own man.  I just felt sorry for the dog.  Poor thing couldn't tell them not to make him look like a moron.


----------



## steelshotslayer

Beta Tau789 said:


> This morning a came up on what was thought to be a UFO, but later determined to be some teenager's jon boat with enough LED lights to land an airplane.... white, green and red inside and outside... maybe he got carried away when decorating the house for Christmas



This is priceless


----------



## emusmacker

steelshotslayer said:


> To each his own man.  I just felt sorry for the dog.  Poor thing couldn't tell them not to make him look like a moron.



wasn't me then, my dog talks.  I think guys without face paint look like morons.  Especially those that post moronic posts on here about it.   

But like you said, to each his own.  I like to worry cry babies about me wearing face paint.  makes my day.


----------



## steelshotslayer

emusmacker said:


> wasn't me then, my dog talks.  I think guys without face paint look like morons.  Especially those that post moronic posts on here about it.
> 
> But like you said, to each his own.  I like to worry cry babies about me wearing face paint.  makes my day.



You take this thread too seriously.


----------



## king killer delete

awoods said:


> Met some kids (16-21) in the delta that had their entire lanyards bejeweled with duck bands. Got to talking with them...bought on eBay. Also had z71 tahoe, brand new duck boat / mud motor, Drake everything, and no ducks for their efforts.



What you don't buy bands of eBay?lol


----------



## awoods

king killer delete said:


> What you don't buy bands of eBay?lol



My cousins and duck hunting buddies would disown me if I showed up with bought bands!! And would forever refer to me as "that guy". Guess I could keep some in my pocket and when I retrieve my bird say "whoa...its banded and I caught it right before it slipped off its foot".


----------



## emusmacker

steelshotslayer said:


> You take this thread too seriously.



Nah man, it's all good, I just get tired of the same old same old.  

some may act like it's all a joke but there really are guys that try to act all cool and want to laugh and joke about the guys that wear face paint and enjoy hunting.

there is also the other end of the same spectrum so to speak. There are those guys that are afraid to wear face paint, and don their Drake apparel and pretend to not watch Duck Dynasty.  Yet they shoot a high dollar shotgun, have a tricked out duck boat with a mud motor, and buy the high dollar decoys and use the high dollar calls all cause that's what they think makes them a Real hunter.


----------



## Barroll

So it sounds like you have to have a crappy boat with cheap decoys and old worn out clothes and no bands to be a real duck hunter??


----------



## steelshotslayer

Buying Bands is the equivalent to buying mounts and saying you killed the bird.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm

emusmacker said:


> Nah man, it's all good, I just get tired of the same old same old.
> 
> some may act like it's all a joke but there really are guys that try to act all cool and want to laugh and joke about the guys that wear face paint and enjoy hunting.
> 
> there is also the other end of the same spectrum so to speak. There are those guys that are afraid to wear face paint, and don their Drake apparel and pretend to not watch Duck Dynasty.  Yet they shoot a high dollar shotgun, have a tricked out duck boat with a mud motor, and buy the high dollar decoys and use the high dollar calls all cause that's what they think makes them a Real hunter.




I run a fancy mud boat, because it gets me where I need to be. I don't wear face paint because it's a mess and think that 99 percent of the time it's pointless, stick to the shadows and keep the sun at your back or side.  I think it's funny as can be when you see a guy hunting from a pit blind or a layout blind decked out in camo and face all painted up. There is a reason you are in a blind. I own a camo jacket and a camo shirt most of the time I hunt I don't even wear camo. I shoot a high dollar gun because it has been through it all, mud, rain, salt water thousands of rounds and keeps on shooting never have to worry about it. Duck calls I rarely have to use them, most were given to me as presents. I don't watch duck dynasty because it's fake it's TV. I do watch their old hunting videos when it was them just killing birds. So guess that makes me a poser hunter?


----------



## MudDucker

While I was as a young man, I'm no longer a maybeline hunter.  That is what they make mesh face masks for.

I bought a fancy duck boat so that my yeti didn't look out of place.

Don't be hatin!


----------



## awoods

MudDucker said:


> While I was as a young man, I'm no longer a maybeline hunter.  That is what they make mesh face masks for.
> 
> I bought a fancy duck boat so that my yeti didn't look out of place.
> 
> Don't be hatin!



Haha...the line about the boat / yeti was great!!

I get it..there is nothing wrong with having nice equipment, Drake stuff, etc. And I also don't believe ones equipment determins skill level - we all can afford things at different price points and are loyal to various brands for various reasons. its "that guy" that has 50k worth of stuff but has no idea how to use it.


----------



## buzzbaithead57

The guy I hunt with in Arkansas only has 4 wooden decoys and a duck call. He shoots an old 870 20 gauge that he spray painted back in the 70's lol and does just fine with it! Iv never seen him not limit out by the way. (he also picks and chooses his days to go because he is getting older now)


----------



## Raybo1

Alright I think I have hunted with "That Guy" before. I was drawn on a hunt on Lake Eufaula (Bradley Unit) and had a opening so my buddy and I asked another buddy that we have not seen for a while to come. He shows up with shin high rubber boots and a barking dog. When we showed up at the hunt we all went inside and his dog started to barking. So now you got everybody starting look around at each other to figure out whose dog it is. I go over to him and tell him to get outside and shut the dog up. After about 10 minutes he comes back in as I'm picking our blind and he goes up to the guy running the hunt and asks if the shin high boots are going to get him to the blind alright. After the guy gets up off the floor from laughing he looks at me and says is he serious. So in front of all those people I had to say yes. So I had to change my blind select from beside the river to one of the middle blinds that had a small jon boat that he could use to get to the blind. So I bet yall think this is the end, well its not it gets better. Once we get him to the blind one of the other groups spook a deer by our blind well there goes the barking dog running thru the refugee. 30 minutes later he finally gets his dog back to the blind and gets to shoot a little. While waiting on the ducks to fly he decides he wants to start talking to his dog about the way he has been acting and calling his name where everybody in the refugee to hear. After I walked back over to the blind to remind him how sound traveled better across water and that everybody out here was going to know his dogs name he said i was crazy nobody could hear him. That's when one of the guys in the blind next to us whispered to his buddy and asked did he want some coffee. Right then he realized he was "That Guy". This unfortunately was not the end so when we finished the hunt we had to go back by the check station to check out and show our ducks all we hear was all the other guys complaining about this guy's dog. I was lucky enough to get to go back the following week on another buddies permit without "That Guy" and during the safety speech I had to relive the previous week all over when the refugee manager started telling the story of what happened the week before.


----------



## GADawg08

don't be "that guy" who forgets who got him into duck huntin several years ago and now has a group of self-proclaimed "duck commanders" that he hunts with in the spots that you showed him


----------



## emusmacker

Woodsedgefarm said:


> I run a fancy mud boat, because it gets me where I need to be. I don't wear face paint because it's a mess and think that 99 percent of the time it's pointless, stick to the shadows and keep the sun at your back or side.  I think it's funny as can be when you see a guy hunting from a pit blind or a layout blind decked out in camo and face all painted up. There is a reason you are in a blind. I own a camo jacket and a camo shirt most of the time I hunt I don't even wear camo. I shoot a high dollar gun because it has been through it all, mud, rain, salt water thousands of rounds and keeps on shooting never have to worry about it. Duck calls I rarely have to use them, most were given to me as presents. I don't watch duck dynasty because it's fake it's TV. I do watch their old hunting videos when it was them just killing birds. So guess that makes me a poser hunter?



No, I have no problem with those things, I also own a Beretta A400 extreme.  I just find it funny why face paint bothers so many people. If you don't want to use, don't.  And also, I have an 870 that I promise u has been thru just as much rain, sleet, snow and mud as your high dollar shotgun, and guess what it keeps shucking the shells and killing ducks.  My point I was making, is the whole "That Guy" deal has run it's course and can be used to describe those that think they have to get a mud motor, a Benelli, or Beretta or browning, and use $150 calls to be a hunter.  It all boils down to use what u like.  I hjave a Beretta but I use my old 870 90% of ther time, cause I have used it as a paddle, a push pole, and dropped it in mud, it keeps shooting, and yes so will a high dollar shotgun, but I don't need that to be a duck hunter.  Ever read some of the stories of how the old timers, the ones that pioneered duck hunting hunted, they used skiff, and old wooden boats and canoes, and old raggedy outboards, yet they killed ducks on a regular basis, way before, Drake, Benelli, Pro Drive, G# War Eagle or a lot of other stuff that hunters use today.  I'm guilty as charged, and I do believe if those old timers had some of the stuff we have today back then, they would use it too.

These threads remind me of those threads where the anti gun guys or trad guys love to pick on and bash the guys that use modern weapons, when the end result is the same.  If you want a mud motor, and feel it necessary to kill ducks, then go for it, same as shotting an expensive gun, if you feel it makes you more qualified, then so be it. But notice how you and a few other got all defensive wheb I turned the tables.  If a guy has a Yeti, and wears face paint, and has stickers on his truck window, then he's a poser, but if another guy has to have a mud boat and mud motor, a Benelli, and RNT or Echo then it's OK.  explain to me how one is less of a hunter than the other.  Never see threads about the guys that shoot high dollar guns, have mud motors, blow expensive calls and still kill as many as the guys that paint faces, wear waders into waffle house, have drake clothes and nice trucks.  please explain how one is more legit than the other.
  Anybody can explain.  I was just using examples of the things some folks they REALLY NEED to kill ducks.  I'm no expert, but I kill ducks every year, here in Ga.  On public water. I wear face paint, I sometimes wear my waders inside when eating breakfast, AND HAVE STICKERS ON MY WINDSHILED.  Does those things make me less of a hunter?


----------



## emusmacker

MudDucker said:


> While I was as a young man, I'm no longer a maybeline hunter.  That is what they make mesh face masks for.
> 
> I bought a fancy duck boat so that my yeti didn't look out of place.
> 
> Don't be hatin!



I ain't hatin, I honestly don't care what you or anyone hunts with or how you hunt.  I would love to have a mud motor one day, and plan to own 1. I don't need it to kill ducks, but I do think it will make getting to some places easier and faster.  But I alos wear face paint and don't be hatin.


----------



## welderguy

emusmacker said:


> I ain't hatin, I honestly don't care what you or anyone hunts with or how you hunt.  I would love to have a mud motor one day, and plan to own 1. I don't need it to kill ducks, but I do think it will make getting to some places easier and faster.  But I alos wear face paint and don't be hatin.



Paint up like this and you'll be the hero of the duckblind !  Might be awkward in the Waffle House though.


----------



## emusmacker

welderguy said:


> Paint up like this and you'll be the hero of the duckblind !  Might be awkward in the Waffle House though.



LOL  thanks, may try that.  Then the ducks will sho nuff be in my face.


----------



## duckyaker90

GADawg08 said:


> don't be "that guy" who forgets who got him into duck huntin several years ago and now has a group of self-proclaimed "duck commanders" that he hunts with in the spots that you showed him



Now that's a good one. I could name quite a few. One asked if you wear a orange vest duck hunting. Then the next year he's a pro lol.


----------



## MudDucker

emusmacker said:


> I ain't hatin, I honestly don't care what you or anyone hunts with or how you hunt.  I would love to have a mud motor one day, and plan to own 1. I don't need it to kill ducks, but I do think it will make getting to some places easier and faster.  But I alos wear face paint and don't be hatin.



As a young man, I killed more ducks with a merc 10hp and a 14' fisher marine boat that was silver than most on here will ever see or kill.  Amazing what a couple of burlap tobacco sheets will do.

I have also walked over 5 miles in ripped waders in freezing water into a swamp in bammer to kill green heads.  I was wearing face paint in those days.  

I have laid in lay out boats in rough bays that leaked so bad, I had to hold the gun with one hand and a cup to bail in the other.  Could not waste time after shooting to admire the kills before getting back to the bailing.

Of course, there were more ducks and fewer hunters then.

I owned one of the first 12 mudbuddy 35hp short tail motors ever made many years ago.  Had to wait on the engine to be air freighted from Japan where they were building prototypes.

Until this year, I hunted more out of a small boat that I paddled, while my gator trax got dusty.  Things changed and I am hunting in different places where my new Prodigy with its 44 HDR sure are nice.

I own old drake wear.  I own a couple of yeti coolers.

These are just a few of my favorite things.

I ain't hatin' no one.   If you are crazy enough to put with the rigors required to be successful in this sport, you are a little bit crazy and you are that guy!

Ain't worrying bout no young whipper snappers either.  Be safe and kill on!


----------



## emusmacker

Good post Muddy.

I have walked a couple miles too just to end up shooting woodies and a few mergansers, have used a 10 flat bottom with paddles plenty of times, and I hope to 1 day have a nicer boat.  

but I get the whole "That Guy" problem, but it's EVERY DANG YEAR", and will be that way from now on for awhile.  But I honestly don't see how wearing face paint makes anyone a poser, or "That Guy".  So many judgemental folks on here. Geesh  

And the point I was making about the expensive guns and such was they are no more necessary to kill ducks than wearing face paint.  I also find it amusing that some get jealous of others. The comments about the kids using daddy's money is proof.  If those kids had daddys that were rich and bought them nice stuff they would be using it too.  Also notice how many "duck hunters" shoot Beretta, or Benelli, or Brownings now?  Last time I checked, they are considered expensive guns.  But for some reason, it's ok for them to shoot those guns, and use the RNT's and Wear Drake and use Dakota dekes but OMG let someone use face paint and shoot those same guns or use the same equipment then they become "That Guy".


----------



## emusmacker

And if I decide to reward my son that graduates with honors and stays out of trouble and is a good young man by buying him a New truck, or a new boat then what's the big deal.  All folks will see is the "New truck or boat that daddy bought" and not realize that the same kid used to hunt out of a 12 or 14 ft boat with an old 15 hp tiller steer, shooting an old Stoeger M2000 and using cheap old GHG dekes.  And that he studied hard and applied himself and gave up several opportunities to go hunting to study for tests so He could get a decent education and possibly earned that new truck or boat.  I mean dang, duck hunters are jealous folks.


----------



## fish hawk

Too many yahoos worried about what someone else is doing!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodsedgefarm

emusmacker said:


> And if I decide to reward my son that graduates with honors and stays out of trouble and is a good young man by buying him a New truck, or a new boat then what's the big deal.  All folks will see is the "New truck or boat that daddy bought" and not realize that the same kid used to hunt out of a 12 or 14 ft boat with an old 15 hp tiller steer, shooting an old Stoeger M2000 and using cheap old GHG dekes.  And that he studied hard and applied himself and gave up several opportunities to go hunting to study for tests so He could get a decent education and possibly earned that new truck or boat.  I mean dang, duck hunters are jealous folks.



It's not the fact that daddy bought it, it's his attitude and how he uses it. It is the intitled ones that act like idiots that give a bad rap to all young people.


----------



## mbentle2

I use face paint because I can't spit with a face mask on. I do use a mask on short woody hunts bc it ain't worth cleaning the paint off from a 30 minute hunt.


----------



## MudDucker

Let me tell you who that guy really is.  He is the disrespectful guy, whether he is new or not.

He is the guy who won't sit still while birds are working.

He is the guy you take to a hole and come back the next week to find him and 6 buddies sitting there.

He is the guy who has a new $100 call that can't wait to blow it and really can't blow it.

He is the guy who sits in his $35k boat rig and tries to kick enough wake to swamp the guy in the 12' jon boat with an antique 3hp motor.

In other words, that guy is a sphincter.

Ignorance by a newbie gets one pass.  Sphincterisms don't.

This is my opinion.  That and a buck will get you a cup of Jo at Mickey's.


----------



## emusmacker

Good post Muddy, and yes attitude has a lot to with it.  But I also know that the young guys det an "automatic" That Guy status by a bunch of people. Even before they know the "kid". Some would look at my son and say "he's that guy" cause he paints his face, sometimes wears it into the place we eat, shoots my Beretta A400, and wears calls around his neck. But not tooing my son's horn, he has bought his own decoys, calls, studies the different species, can actuall call good, knows when to call, knows when to sit still, is respectful( or he will get his butt whipped by me) and loves duck hunting. He is constantly learning and good and bad stuff. He will mess up once in awhile, and we all do. But there will be some that will see his Drake coat, and the Beretta he shoots and his face paint and automatically label him as "That Guy".  I'm guilty myself. I just think that some folks worry too much about other folks.  I get the whole "That Guy" deal. We all have em and have had em, and we all know someone. But it seems the same things every year.  And I hate to say it, but it's not just a GON waterfowl section thread. Folks really do say this.  Just like the term Topwater.  It has been beaten to death.  There has always been, and will always be "That Guy".  I'm not upset, just stating that I know and have heard folks outside of this forum use those stereotypes. Even my son has said it. He saw some young guys pull up one day at a restaurant we were eating at and were wearing, Drake clothes, nice Z71 crew cab, nice War Eagle boat with blind on it. He made the comment, look at those guys trying to look cool and wearing all that Drake stuff. He said they probably could even call a duck. I asked him why he thought that?  I reminded him, he was wearing a drake shirt, had call lanyard around his neck. And I asked him when he turned 16 was he gonna use my Truck and boat to go hunting with his buddies. he thought for a minute and said, yep, I shouldn't have said that. I don't know them and they may have limited out.


----------



## emusmacker

Woodsedgefarm said:


> It's not the fact that daddy bought it, it's his attitude and how he uses it. It is the intitled ones that act like idiots that give a bad rap to all young people.



That's true, but I'll play the devil's advocate here.  how many on here take the time, I mean really take the time to teach those kids how to do it right. They are scaredc to ask for help, cause they may get reamed a new one. And will be called a cyber scouter, we tell em to go scout, but never offer any scouting advice and what to look for and where.  they have to get their info from the TV shows, and thus we have the mess we have.  I remember back when I first started duck hunting back in the late 80's and early 90's, no one did it much, but the few that did had the attitude that I had to earn my keep. I had no problem but in order to earn my keep I have to have someone to "earn it" to. No one wanted to help. So I learned what I could from reading about it, and every once in awhile catch a tid bit of info. I made mistakes, and learned from it. But if just one of "Those Guys' had took a little time to show me some things and give a little info, I would have avoided those mistakes. 

a guy i worked for was from Illinois and grew up waterfowling, he saw I had an interest and when I was a senior in high school he took me under his wing and helped me. He wasn't afraid I'd hunt his spot, or tell someone his secret spots. I also learned from him helping me and by taking the time to teach me that I respected him enough to know not to tell anyone.  He also showed me how to scout and what to look for, what certain species liked and so forth.  Sad to say, but not much of that goes on today, and I think by doing so, that has contributed to some of the attitude from the young folks.  remember attitude is a 2 way street.


----------



## rbuck2

emusmacker said:


> how many on here take the time, I mean really take the time to teach those kids how to do it right.


Welderguy taught me how to duck hunt.


----------



## emusmacker

I think more of those fussing over new guys messing it up should teach them.


----------



## king killer delete

I am going to make this go away


----------



## Hooked On Quack

king killer delete said:


> I am going to make this go away






Please do, and thanks.


----------



## emusmacker

king killer delete said:


> I am going to make this go away



Why, then that would make you be "That Guy".


----------



## Woodsedgefarm

emusmacker said:


> That's true, but I'll play the devil's advocate here.  how many on here take the time, I mean really take the time to teach those kids how to do it right. They are scaredc to ask for help, cause they may get reamed a new one. And will be called a cyber scouter, we tell em to go scout, but never offer any scouting advice and what to look for and where.  they have to get their info from the TV shows, and thus we have the mess we have.  I remember back when I first started duck hunting back in the late 80's and early 90's, no one did it much, but the few that did had the attitude that I had to earn my keep. I had no problem but in order to earn my keep I have to have someone to "earn it" to. No one wanted to help. So I learned what I could from reading about it, and every once in awhile catch a tid bit of info. I made mistakes, and learned from it. But if just one of "Those Guys' had took a little time to show me some things and give a little info, I would have avoided those mistakes.
> 
> a guy i worked for was from Illinois and grew up waterfowling, he saw I had an interest and when I was a senior in high school he took me under his wing and helped me. He wasn't afraid I'd hunt his spot, or tell someone his secret spots. I also learned from him helping me and by taking the time to teach me that I respected him enough to know not to tell anyone.  He also showed me how to scout and what to look for, what certain species liked and so forth.  Sad to say, but not much of that goes on today, and I think by doing so, that has contributed to some of the attitude from the young folks.  remember attitude is a 2 way street.



I take kids and new guys with me when it works out. Most of my hunts are with the same guy or two. I like to keep things small and simple everyone knows the deal and its efficient. The only reason I don't take more new people hunting is they just want to go on a hunt. They do not want to learn. There are a few guys I have met and taken hunting but it was only because I felt like they were trying. They contacted me and asked me questions about how to approach situations or asked meaningful questions. Not where should I hunt. 

I have only had one guy help me when I was starting out. It was a friends step dad. We would watch him come home all the time with straps full and he wouldn't tell us anything. Once we started seriously scouting and killing our own ducks, he then started helping us. 

And going back to the daddy's money. I got tired of spending all my money with no success. It seems like there are a lot of people who do not care out being successful and i believe these people are not paying for their own stuff.


----------



## GADawg08

king killer delete said:


> I am going to make this go away



please don't Killer!! Tomorrow is mine and my wife's 5yr anniversary and I wanna surprise her.....I'm gonna cook her dinner and then we're gonna read all 30+ pages of this thread!!!


----------



## steelshotslayer

Just saying the whole point of this thread was an outlet to cut up, poke fun, and pretty much voice any exaggerated complaint towards other hunters.  If you don't like it simply don't open the thread.  It was meant to be funny and in good fun not to upset someone.


----------



## Pitblind1754

emusmacker said:


> Why, then that would make you be "That Guy".



I have been reading this thread for a while and think you are spot on and made valid points. If it goes away that means someone was offended.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm

Pitblind1754 said:


> I have been reading this thread for a while and think you are spot on and made valid points. If it goes away that means someone was offended.



And if that's the case maybe they learned something. So this thread should be moved to the top not deleted.


----------



## emusmacker

Woodsedgefarm said:


> I take kids and new guys with me when it works out. Most of my hunts are with the same guy or two. I like to keep things small and simple everyone knows the deal and its efficient. The only reason I don't take more new people hunting is they just want to go on a hunt. They do not want to learn. There are a few guys I have met and taken hunting but it was only because I felt like they were trying. They contacted me and asked me questions about how to approach situations or asked meaningful questions. Not where should I hunt.
> 
> I have only had one guy help me when I was starting out. It was a friends step dad. We would watch him come home all the time with straps full and he wouldn't tell us anything. Once we started seriously scouting and killing our own ducks, he then started helping us.
> 
> And going back to the daddy's money. I got tired of spending all my money with no success. It seems like there are a lot of people who do not care out being successful and i believe these people are not paying for their own stuff.



Good deal.  I take a few folks too, but like you said, I have to know they are serious about it, if they just want to kill a duck, I take em to my creek and let em shoot a wood duck.  

I also afree there are folks, not just kids and young folks that like to buy expensive gear all in the name of duck hunting.  But I will also ask you this, and you could be the rare exception, did you never spend your daddy's money when you were young?  I know I did, borrowed his truck many times cause he had 4 wd and mine didn't.  I had my own, but his was cooler. Didn't make me a bad guy or a poser.  But once I got older I started wanting my own stuff and started paying for it. 

And seems like you didn't need much help after you self learned to scout and kill ducks. 
I do see your point though, the young guys with attitudes do make em all look bad, but all I'm saying is not every "kid" today that has the fancy truck and boat and face paint is a poser. He could just be borrowing his dad's like I did.  I don't mind letting my kid borrow my stuff as long as he takes care of it.


----------



## emusmacker

steelshotslayer said:


> Just saying the whole point of this thread was an outlet to cut up, poke fun, and pretty much voice any exaggerated complaint towards other hunters.  If you don't like it simply don't open the thread.  It was meant to be funny and in good fun not to upset someone.



I get the whole point of this thread, and I'm doing the same thing, just poking fun at all the whiners that whine about other hunters.  Same thing just not the same.


----------



## emusmacker

And trust me, I'm not upset, I just like to point out other views and points to this thread.  Heck if I complained about other hunters, I'd never have any time to complain about anything else.  All I'm saying is, next year, it will be the same ol thing, and the next, and the next.


----------



## HookinLips

Emusmacker is probably "that guy" since he seems to care about this subject more than anyone else.....


----------



## Nicodemus

I`d appreciate it if ya`ll would be respectable to each other. Thanks.


----------



## awoods

I'm going to be "that guy" that kills some ducks this weekend. 

But this is a fun thread, poking fun, etc...we All do the same thing in the blind / at deer camp. I say wear what you want, hunt where you want (respectfully), shoot what gun you want, get to the blind how you want, grow beards how you want, conceal your face how you want, blow what calls you want, watch duck dynasty if you want (I think it's kinda funny and would love to accomplish what they have) and the list goes on...


----------



## tebigcountry

MudDucker said:


> As a young man, I killed more ducks with a merc 10hp and a 14' fisher marine boat that was silver than most on here will ever see or kill.  Amazing what a couple of burlap tobacco sheets will do.
> 
> I have also walked over 5 miles in ripped waders in freezing water into a swamp in bammer to kill green heads.  I was wearing face paint in those days.
> 
> I have laid in lay out boats in rough bays that leaked so bad, I had to hold the gun with one hand and a cup to bail in the other.  Could not waste time after shooting to admire the kills before getting back to the bailing.
> 
> Of course, there were more ducks and fewer hunters then.
> 
> I owned one of the first 12 mudbuddy 35hp short tail motors ever made many years ago.  Had to wait on the engine to be air freighted from Japan where they were building prototypes.
> 
> Until this year, I hunted more out of a small boat that I paddled, while my gator trax got dusty.  Things changed and I am hunting in different places where my new Prodigy with its 44 HDR sure are nice.
> 
> I own old drake wear.  I own a couple of yeti coolers.
> 
> These are just a few of my favorite things.
> 
> I ain't hatin' no one.   If you are crazy enough to put with the rigors required to be successful in this sport, you are a little bit crazy and you are that guy!
> 
> Ain't worrying bout no young whipper snappers either.  Be safe and kill on!



IMO.......this is the best post of the entire thread.....I ain't got time to consider where, how, or what other hunters are doing.....to each his or her its own....I own the big and bad surface drive boat and motor.( I hunt Louisiana and it's justified that I own one)......I also own 3 yeti coolers....if you buy one you will buy another.....I will put on the war paint......I have been doing so since the first time my father took me duck hunting 43 years ago.....I am 52 years old......I shoot and own 2 Benelli SBE 12 ga. and one Benelli 20 ga.....because I chose to shoot the best....IMO....and that is all that matters to me....I do not have stickers all over my truck......I do own some assorted Drake camo....IMO....it's junk....but it's not wore out yet.......I blow a Jim King coccobola and a Haydel DR-85....the DR-85 is the best call on my lanyard....my best hunting partner is my finished black lab....(Maggie).....I live to hunt waterfowl.....and am very passionate about it....I own 21 dozen of various species of duck decoys.....I own them simply because I am prepared for any type hunting situation.....I own 3 mojo ducks and I do not use them because in my hunting situations they flare the birds....I do however own 2 swimmer decoys....and they are the best thing since butter on a biscuit.....I watched duck dynasty when it first came out......about 2 years worth.....Phil Robertson is one of the most ethical human beings that I know of......although Willie has persuaded him into more business ventures than Phil cares to be involved with......love em or hate em......they have made successful business decisions and they have defiantly seized the moment.....has it brought uneducated ,unethical and disrespectical duck hunters into to sport.......most defiantly it has.....but what is one going to do or even try to change or manipulate this new generation of duck hunter......they have there mind made up and so be it.....it has no recourse or reflection on my behalf what so ever....

So....to quote my dear and laid to rest Grandpa..........he loved electricity, color tv and air conditioning........out with the old and in with the new.......so label me....THAT GUY......God bless you all.


----------



## emusmacker

Good post TBC, you are right, it doesn't matter what others do.


----------



## emusmacker

HookinLips said:


> Emusmacker is probably "that guy" since he seems to care about this subject more than anyone else.....



I am That Guy and Proud of It.


----------



## rnelson5

I am that guy who has been killing ducks while yall have been arguing over who "that guy" really is!


----------



## tebigcountry

rnelson5 said:


> I am that guy who has been killing ducks while yall have been arguing over who "that guy" really is!



Priceless!!!


----------



## awoods

tebigcountry said:


> Priceless!!!



I'll take your thought one more step...

Duck boat $15k, shotgun $1k, duck call $100, shells $20, being that guy that kills ducks while others are arguing over who "that guy" is...priceless.


----------



## Gaducker

tebigcountry said:


> IMO.......this is the best post of the entire thread.....I ain't got time to consider where, how, or what other hunters are doing.....to each his or her its own....I own the big and bad surface drive boat and motor.( I hunt Louisiana and it's justified that I own one)......I also own 3 yeti coolers....if you buy one you will buy another.....I will put on the war paint......I have been doing so since the first time my father took me duck hunting 43 years ago.....I am 52 years old......I shoot and own 2 Benelli SBE 12 ga. and one Benelli 20 ga.....because I chose to shoot the best....IMO....and that is all that matters to me....I do not have stickers all over my truck......I do own some assorted Drake camo....IMO....it's junk....but it's not wore out yet.......I blow a Jim King coccobola and a Haydel DR-85....the DR-85 is the best call on my lanyard....my best hunting partner is my finished black lab....(Maggie).....I live to hunt waterfowl.....and am very passionate about it....I own 21 dozen of various species of duck decoys.....I own them simply because I am prepared for any type hunting situation.....I own 3 mojo ducks and I do not use them because in my hunting situations they flare the birds....I do however own 2 swimmer decoys....and they are the best thing since butter on a biscuit.....I watched duck dynasty when it first came out......about 2 years worth.....Phil Robertson is one of the most ethical human beings that I know of......although Willie has persuaded him into more business ventures than Phil cares to be involved with......love em or hate em......they have made successful business decisions and they have defiantly seized the moment.....has it brought uneducated ,unethical and disrespectical duck hunters into to sport.......most defiantly it has.....but what is one going to do or even try to change or manipulate this new generation of duck hunter......they have there mind made up and so be it.....it has no recourse or reflection on my behalf what so ever....
> 
> So....to quote my dear and laid to rest Grandpa..........he loved electricity, color tv and air conditioning........out with the old and in with the new.......so label me....THAT GUY......God bless you all.






I got a homemade yeti and  single barrel 20......  And I borrow a 12 36 when I need a boat.


----------



## MudDucker

emusmacker said:


> Good post Muddy, and yes attitude has a lot to with it.  But I also know that the young guys det an "automatic" That Guy status by a bunch of people. Even before they know the "kid". Some would look at my son and say "he's that guy" cause he paints his face, sometimes wears it into the place we eat, shoots my Beretta A400, and wears calls around his neck. But not tooing my son's horn, he has bought his own decoys, calls, studies the different species, can actuall call good, knows when to call, knows when to sit still, is respectful( or he will get his butt whipped by me) and loves duck hunting. He is constantly learning and good and bad stuff. He will mess up once in awhile, and we all do. But there will be some that will see his Drake coat, and the Beretta he shoots and his face paint and automatically label him as "That Guy".  I'm guilty myself. I just think that some folks worry too much about other folks.  I get the whole "That Guy" deal. We all have em and have had em, and we all know someone. But it seems the same things every year.  And I hate to say it, but it's not just a GON waterfowl section thread. Folks really do say this.  Just like the term Topwater.  It has been beaten to death.  There has always been, and will always be "That Guy".  I'm not upset, just stating that I know and have heard folks outside of this forum use those stereotypes. Even my son has said it. He saw some young guys pull up one day at a restaurant we were eating at and were wearing, Drake clothes, nice Z71 crew cab, nice War Eagle boat with blind on it. He made the comment, look at those guys trying to look cool and wearing all that Drake stuff. He said they probably could even call a duck. I asked him why he thought that?  I reminded him, he was wearing a drake shirt, had call lanyard around his neck. And I asked him when he turned 16 was he gonna use my Truck and boat to go hunting with his buddies. he thought for a minute and said, yep, I shouldn't have said that. I don't know them and they may have limited out.



My kid wore a call around his neck, because he could blow it better than his half deaf ol' man.  I sent him to Camp Woody and a call maker was kind enough to show up and teach the kids the right way.  No one ever taught me other than by either leaving me alone or trying to slap the call out of my mouth.

He and I both had drake wear too, because the original drake stuff was the lightest and warmest gear I'd ever found. 

My father served in WWII in the Pacific and he wasn't into hunting after that.  However, a neighbor took me duck hunting and the bug hit me hard.  Still does.  As a young man, I hardly missed.  My son inherited that ability.  Watching him shot and grin was awesome.  Time spent with my son hunting ducks are some of my best memories.  Don't let some smart aleck take that away from you.

To this day, I love to introduce kids to the sport.


----------



## tradhunter98

rnelson5 said:


> I am that guy who has been killing ducks while yall have been arguing over who "that guy" really is!



You win the best post award.


----------



## king killer delete

Open for business


----------



## emusmacker

I am That Guy that has killed a few woodies so far. And don't need no fancy nothing to do it neither.


----------



## dbean43

Y'all still on this?? Coldest day of the yr birds moving everywhere and still arguing about equipment and fashion. At least people mix in hunting on the fb pages between cyber scouts and whose cool whose not.


----------



## DuckHuntin101

I'm still on this and I'm hunting as we speak and killing


----------



## dbean43

Let's talk about that then. What y'all seeing ur way. I froze on the river this morning ended up with 5.


----------



## MudDucker

dbean43 said:


> Y'all still on this?? Coldest day of the yr birds moving everywhere and still arguing about equipment and fashion. At least people mix in hunting on the fb pages between cyber scouts and whose cool whose not.



I'm glad you are somewhere where the birds are moving.  I scouted for a couple of hours yesterday morning and all I had to show for it was 1 woody and a cold behind.


----------



## DuckHuntin101

It was chilly this morning for sure. We killed some bluebills and buffleheads this morning but we shot good to kill what we did


----------



## steelshotslayer

I was back at the house limited out and cleaning birds before 8 this morning.


----------



## dbean43

Mud ducker u still in lowndes county?


----------



## MudDucker

dbean43 said:


> Mud ducker u still in lowndes county?



Yep, that's where my home base is.


----------



## dbean43

MudDucker said:


> Yep, that's where my home base is.



Well pm me sometime I know where a few ducks are around this area if u wanna meet up and hunt sometime.


----------



## emusmacker

Ain't no ducks in GA


----------



## king killer delete

emusmacker said:


> Ain't no ducks in GA


----------



## DuckHuntin101

emusmacker said:


> Ain't no ducks in GA



I know that's why I don't hunt in GA.


----------



## emusmacker

I don't blame you.


----------



## fish hawk

steelshotslayer said:


> Just saying the whole point of this thread was an outlet to cut up, poke fun, and pretty much voice any exaggerated complaint towards other hunters.  If you don't like it simply don't open the thread.  It was meant to be funny and in good fun not to upset someone.



That's crazy talk.............everyone knows duck hunters don't know how to cut up


----------



## king killer delete

fish hawk said:


> That's crazy talk.............everyone knows duck hunters don't know how to cut up


----------



## emusmacker

fish hawk said:


> That's crazy talk.............everyone knows duck hunters don't know how to cut up



Yep, some of the real duck hunters are serious, ain't go no time for playing.


----------



## welderguy

Well, I witnessed that "guy" today for sure.He shot at every water turkey within a half mile radius,even when other REAL ducks were circling.To my amazement he actually knocked one down.Then proceded to go back and forth across the lake looking for his "duck",as I heard him call it.Did this for about an hour,flaring birds the whole time,until he got stuck on a mudflat.Then it was another half hour of repeatedly cranking,revving,killing motor,re-cranking....Uuuggh. I should have slept in.


----------



## king killer delete

welderguy said:


> Well, I witnessed that "guy" today for sure.He shot at every water turkey within a half mile radius,even when other REAL ducks were circling.To my amazement he actually knocked one down.Then proceded to go back and forth across the lake looking for his "duck",as I heard him call it.Did this for about an hour,flaring birds the whole time,until he got stuck on a mudflat.Then it was another half hour of repeatedly cranking,revving,killing motor,re-cranking....Uuuggh. I should have slept in.



Then you would have missed the show


----------



## JMB

I'm right there with you guys

http://www.realtree.com/the-duck-blog/people-you-meet-during-duck-season


----------



## aj.hiner

ill call myself out.. I am that guy who is way to serious. Set up has to be perfect make sure u get to the spot at 10 pm. be quiet the ducks will hear you, movement in decoys, hide your face lol and this is my 2nd year duck hunting I know it all lol


----------



## MudDucker

JMB said:


> I'm right there with you guys
> 
> http://www.realtree.com/the-duck-blog/people-you-meet-during-duck-season



Me and Steve McQueen are tight!


----------



## steelshotslayer

JMB said:


> I'm right there with you guys
> 
> http://www.realtree.com/the-duck-blog/people-you-meet-during-duck-season



Someone stole my thread


----------



## devils12

Public land IDIOTS! shooting at the sky over here beside us, crow calling with mouth and they have even been shooting a .22! Freaking unbelievable! It is in the oxbow off of Oconee river.


----------



## steelshotslayer

devils12 said:


> Public land IDIOTS! shooting at the sky over here beside us, crow calling with mouth and they have even been shooting a .22! Freaking unbelievable!



Take pictures hahaha


----------



## devils12

Wish I could! Deep water between here and there or we would already be discussing how to hunt with etiquette.


----------



## GADawg08

devils12 said:


> Public land IDIOTS! shooting at the sky over here beside us, crow calling with mouth and they have even been shooting a .22! Freaking unbelievable! It is in the oxbow off of Oconee river.



these guys have it figured out....if the duck huntin is slow, shoot some crows....and take the .22 in case the tree rats are moving


----------

